# Sign up And Discussion thread / Big reaper 2015



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to sign up for sure but I will make it official and send my info when I think for a bit. I'm not sure what I'm doing this year as far as decorations go so I need a bit to think up what info I want to send. But I am for sure for sure doing it !!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in for sure! Been looking forward to it!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

PM sent! Can't believe Halloween 2015 SR is around the corner!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, time sure does fly!!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in! We had a great time during our first Reaper last year. DH likes to ohh & ahh over the box we receive, but me and the kiddos really had fun putting our box together to send to our "victim". I'll think about our likes/dislikes & put that together soon. Thanks so much for organizing this!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

YAAAAAYYYY so excited


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

two official sign ups!


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in again!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in too....I love love to make things.......where is everyone? come on reapers!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bring it on, im signed in now....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Coincidence or what? The day we finally get internet, the official sign-up begins! 

I'm pretty sure I'll join in but I'll really have to get on the ball as soon as I get a victim. The baby will have surgery sometime in Sept. and I'll be AWOL for a few weeks after.

Also I'll really have to revamp my likes and dislikes as there's been lots of changes in the past year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in as well. Who wants cookies?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In for another round again.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay. I'll do it. I'm so nervous.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh yes!! I'd like to play too! PM will be sent.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in, this will be my 4th


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

PM sent! Not sure why it only sent part of a message the first time though... Oh well. Let the games begin!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You all are going to kill me but I won't be participating this year. We've got a lot going on at the house (projects) and making a stone during all of it would probably make me more batty than I am. Love you all


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I too am sitting this one out I am taking my gathering of witch party over the top and just don't have the time to put into a fantastic reap. 
You guys have fun .


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in! I'll send my detailed list later along with my official "count me in" message, after I have time to really sit and think about it.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Soooo excited got some new ideas this year pm is sent and let the reaping begin


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have ten official sign ups, great start guys.
If you are willing to ship anywhere,let me know,if you put no shipping info,I will assume USA only...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Just pm'd you between, last year was my first time and it was great!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in! I'll make it official as soon I as can put a likes list together.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

sumrtym said:


> I'm in as well. Who wants cookies?


i love cookies, we ought to do a cookie exchange group too....ooooooouuuu what fun


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

amyml said:


> I'm in! I'll make it official as soon I as can put a likes list together.


i thought of you today....fabric.com has some disney villian fabric and a cool panel.......you ought to go check it out!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I too am sitting this one out I am taking my gathering of witch party over the top and just don't have the time to put into a fantastic reap.
> You guys have fun .


saki please post progress pics, id love to see what you are up to, we will miss you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> saki please post progress pics, id love to see what you are up to, we will miss you!!


awww thanks I will miss being in it. 
I will and it's going to look amazing


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in!! I look forward to this all year long!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

O.M.G. Secret reaper Is back!!! Break out the boas, glitter bombs, margaritas!!! Break out the flying monkeys and diving into the bushes and creepers!! Break out the pumpkins, ground breakers and stalking!!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I enjoyed the last mini-reaper, so I'm in for this one too! I just pm'd Bethene and will post like/dislike. Let the madness begin!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't see anything about it, but wanted to confirm, are there any specific qualifications to participate? I have been in lots of online swaps and online secret santas, etc. I love doing these! I tend to go a little overboard and go past the value, but i love to give!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Chelsiestein said:


> I didn't see anything about it, but wanted to confirm, are there any specific qualifications to participate? I have been in lots of online swaps and online secret santas, etc. I love doing these! I tend to go a little overboard and go past the value, but i love to give!


First page, first post on this thread Chelsiestein.  
If you have other questions just ask. These are fun.

Debating on whether or not I'm joining in..


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Bethany said:


> First page, first post on this thread Chelsiestein.
> If you have other questions just ask. These are fun.
> 
> Debating on whether or not I'm joining in..


Oops. I meant to say that I did not see anything under the rules in regards to only being able to join if X, Y, Z. Past swaps i have joined required you to be an active use for x amount of time or have x amount of posts. I didn't see any such thing other than accepting the rules.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> I didn't see anything about it, but wanted to confirm, are there any specific qualifications to participate? I have been in lots of online swaps and online secret santas, etc. I love doing these! I tend to go a little overboard and go past the value, but i love to give!


These are great lots of us go over board when doing them you will have a blast.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am sooo jealous. DH doesn't want me to acquire ANYTHING new (ok, we took about 10 HUGE tubs of Halloween stuff to storage yesterday) until after we have moved to our new house. *sigh* 

Honestly, I felt a bit embarrassed by how much halloween stuff I have. LOL. But y'all go on and have a good time! 

(*the moratorium does NOT extend to Boney Bunch--that's grounds for divorce!)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, I am so in! Can't wait!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am sooo jealous. DH doesn't want me to acquire ANYTHING new (ok, we took about 10 HUGE tubs of Halloween stuff to storage yesterday) until after we have moved to our new house. *sigh*
> 
> Honestly, I felt a bit embarrassed by how much halloween stuff I have. LOL. But y'all go on and have a good time!
> 
> (*the moratorium does NOT extend to Boney Bunch--that's grounds for divorce!)


oh my....get over that embarrassment...i think alot of us would set those feeling just right if you saw what most have.......you are in haunter heaven here!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> Oops. I meant to say that I did not see anything under the rules in regards to only being able to join if X, Y, Z. Past swaps i have joined required you to be an active use for x amount of time or have x amount of posts. I didn't see any such thing other than accepting the rules.


chelsiestein, go back and look at last years main reaper threads and see all the reaps. it will give you a good idea what folks do, and it ranges too from person to person. your reaper will stalk you and get a feel for what you like or want or what project you are working on they can help or add too for you, so it helps to be vocal, pinterest, comment, post. this is a incredible community to be in!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Screamqueen2012 is absolutely right. On the plus side, maybe the new house will have extra storage and you can really spread out with the Halloween items.


screamqueen2012 said:


> oh my....get over that embarrassment...i think alot of us would set those feeling just right if you saw what most have.......you are in haunter heaven here!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I am going to browse last year's thread. I am pretty sure I will be joining though!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

As long as the shipping deadline is definitely in September I can join in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have a official 20 signed up!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh my....get over that embarrassment...i think alot of us would set those feeling just right if you saw what most have.......you are in haunter heaven here!


yeah but that doesn't even include what's on display in the house or what i'm storing (hiding! LOL) at my son's house!! LOLOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

HI everyone. As much as I hate to, I have to pass on this one. Maybe I will be able to join in for Secret Reaper 2. Husband just had back surgery, and I hope he will be able to return to work in 5 weeks, but you never know. Also, we are searching for a contractor to remodel our house. So with all that, I know I won't be able to treat my victim the way he or she deserves. I'll be watching from the sideline. Have a blast.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Chelsiestein said:


> Oops. I meant to say that I did not see anything under the rules in regards to only being able to join if X, Y, Z. Past swaps i have joined required you to be an active use for x amount of time or have x amount of posts. I didn't see any such thing other than accepting the rules.



Chelsistein, you don't have to be a member for any specific time or have a certain number of posts. there are no requirements like that. Anyone can join. Like others have said, its a good idea to check out previous years big reaper threads, also if you aren't familiar check out the likes and dislikes thread where we make lists for our reaper to see what we need/ want/ don't want ect. I think reading the lists is one of the best parts of reaper...other than the actual reaping of course ! It's a lot of fun , I think you will enjoy it if you join in !!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We've dripped our toes in with the spring and summer mini reaper and had a blast so I guess we might as well go whole hog and do the original reaper. Count us in.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Chelsistein, you don't have to be a member for any specific time or have a certain number of posts. there are no requirements like that. Anyone can join. Like others have said, its a good idea to check out previous years big reaper threads, also if you aren't familiar check out the likes and dislikes thread where we make lists for our reaper to see what we need/ want/ don't want ect. I think reading the lists is one of the best parts of reaper...other than the actual reaping of course ! It's a lot of fun , I think you will enjoy it if you join in !!


Thank you for the info! I was browsing the likes/dislike list. I'm 99% positive I will join! I will most likely send the information in and make my list tomorrow or Monday


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,newbies to the main reaper,seeing as several of the usual suspects can't play, that is good!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am sooo jealous. DH doesn't want me to acquire ANYTHING new (ok, we took about 10 HUGE tubs of Halloween stuff to storage yesterday) until after we have moved to our new house. *sigh*
> 
> Honestly, I felt a bit embarrassed by how much halloween stuff I have. LOL. But y'all go on and have a good time!
> 
> (*the moratorium does NOT extend to Boney Bunch--that's grounds for divorce!)



Please, please don't be embarrassed!  I reluctantly let hubby carry about 10 totes to the garage when we were putting the new floor down. Just hoping he can find them again. Of course the spare bedroom has several totes and boxes too and then there's the utility room...and let's not mention the paper mâché pumpkins and heads that still need finished.  Oh and I almost forgot about the two large styrofoam coolers I bought at the flea market last year to make a large tomb--there're full of stuff too. 

I sure my little girl grows up to like Halloween cause she's going to inherit tons of stuff.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

sign me up im in


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We're in! I'll make it official after I've tweaked our likes/dislikes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!! 23 official sign ups!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure to pm me all your information!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Count me in! I'll send my info as soon as I get my likes list in order! I'm so excited!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Working on paper mache projects has got my into the Halloween mood, so I'm officially in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo, we are up to 26!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 and I are in. Its going to be fun. We decided to each do our own boxes this year. It makes for a bit of friendly competition between us as to who can put together the best package. We weren't able to play the last few times there were reapers or little reapers because she had just had her heart surgery and then was recovering. Gladly, the queen is fully recovered, has a new job this year, and is ready to roll. Yay!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder how many we are going to have signed up this year


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am going to have to wait to see how this week/next go. I close on my house tomorrow and it has already been a mess. Good thing is I have time to see. Hate to miss one, love making it all!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Now I'm rethinking. I have so much in my stash.......


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I gotta say, it'd be easy for me to sit out this year. But alas! I shall fight the good fight!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

why does no one tell me these things! yall know my life is crazy busy! 

im in, will send pm


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am not signing up this year. ?My hubby is paying for weekend trip to Halloween Haunt Kings Island and maybe RenFest. whole family.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I am not signing up this year. ?My hubby is paying for weekend trip to Halloween Haunt Kings Island and maybe RenFest. whole family.


oh FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 30!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, we got home from 5 days at the county fair last night and I'm catching up on stuff that I've missed out on today. I got told about the Reaper signup on facebook over the weekend so thought I'd check it out. I'm going to signup but I need to tweak my likes/dislikes list before I send it in. Should have it done in the next couple of days and sent to Bethene and posted. Can't wait to play


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG already1? I really need this. Lots of ideas for gifts already and I'm thinking of what I'm doing for our yard. I'm so in... Gotta get a list together so I can PM you Bethene.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

trust me you know you have a problem when you move to another state. And you have the biggest u haul and over half of it is halloween lol we moved from Utah to Kansas and that was us my husband couldn't believe how much we had lol


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sign me up! PM sent


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

guttercat33 said:


> trust me you know you have a problem when you move to another state. And you have the biggest u haul and over half of it is halloween lol we moved from Utah to Kansas and that was us my husband couldn't believe how much we had lol


Was the same when we moved from Ohio to Florida. I can totally relate!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Gotta love it - Count me in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

33 official sign ups,!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I am not signing up this year. ?My hubby is paying for weekend trip to Halloween Haunt Kings Island and maybe RenFest. whole family.


oh renfest...total fun...cosplay for adults!! im so into costuming right now. what are you going as? anyone not done a ren fair yet needs to go hit one thats pretty big and when its cooler outside...lol you will have a ball if you are into dressing up. have a great time!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im in the mood to make a oujia board table, any takers out there?? come on folks sign up!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want the table! lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Br1mston3, congratulations on your new house. How exciting to have something new to decorate this Halloween. I hope you are able to join this year.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! Let me tweak my wants/needs list & I'll send off the official PM on Thursday - can't wait! I got a stash going this time - been building it all year....


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> im in the mood to make a oujia board table, any takers out there?? come on folks sign up!!


Oooh oh me too!! me too!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay! So excited.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

pmedyou


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

YAY! Just sent my PM!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

No.. I NEED the table!!!  I'm in. I skipped last year and drooled over everyone's goodies. I'll be sending My info now!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

come on reapers.... we got lots of time!! im seeing folks like oujia boards....lol.................theres some really cool stuff out this year, new skeleton rats/mousies, crows, cool signs that canbe copied...make a list and check it twice, right???


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Working on my list between loads of laundry ( who knew 3 kids could generate so much in 5 days while living in a pickup camper ) and dishes and such. Should have it done and sent this evening, tomorrow morning by the latest.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> come on reapers.... we got lots of time!! im seeing folks like oujia boards....lol.................theres some really cool stuff out this year, new skeleton rats/mousies, crows, cool signs that canbe copied...make a list and check it twice, right???


Ouija board table??? OMG I'd love it!!!

I'm in officially, PM'd Bethene. As always, I'm totally excited and have lots of ideas. Can't wait!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 36 !!  
going to miss you,zombiesmash, may be the second round of reaper!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey y'all

Going to sit out this year, as well. Have fun!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Hooray! One of my favorite things to do to kick off the season. I'm definitely in!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm IN! I'll get my info in tomorrow, gots shtuff to do right now that I can't put off.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh! Ooh! I'm a soft yes. Gotta go find the deadlines, etc..


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

*grabs a chair, some popcorn, and bourbon then sits in the bushes and waits*


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

You know me I love doing this every year. I'm a go.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

IN IN IN! Can't wait for this every year  I'll sedn my information soon Bethene.
This time my 12 year old wants to reap (under the mindful supervision of her wicked mother). What do you think?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sure! we have let kids join before, of course the parents helped out!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay!! She's been helping me all along. It's time to let the creepy little one in


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

official number is 39!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just sent my info


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Been silently watching all the fun (the darn app won't cooperate on my phone which makes frequent viewing and posting harder) and gettting so excited. I have absolutely no business joining this year as my wedding is October 24th and I have a ton to get done before then. I lay awake at night with lists running through my head and I saw several of the regulars are having to opt out this year as well. In the end - try as I might, I could not talk myself out of joining! I wait all year for this and have been dreaming up ideas since January. I can't bear the thought of going until next year! I mean sure I might have to bring my wedding notebook and lists with me to sit in bethene's yard while we stalk her and beg for victims but I am in and fully committed to a great reap!! Spookerstar and I are already planning our traditional reaper weekend to jump start our projects! Missed you all!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

We don't have anything for RenFest yet. Again, it might be the Newport Aquarium instead. We are not sure, but to the Halloween Haunt at Kings island is deff for sure. Can't wait. Sad that I am gonna miss out. But the whole trip eat cost figures is $1500 and we aren't even that close to the amount.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Been silently watching all the fun (the darn app won't cooperate on my phone which makes frequent viewing and posting harder) and gettting so excited. I have absolutely no business joining this year as my wedding is October 24th and I have a ton to get done before then. I lay awake at night with lists running through my head and I saw several of the regulars are having to opt out this year as well. In the end - try as I might, I could not talk myself out of joining! I wait all year for this and have been dreaming up ideas since January. I can't bear the thought of going until next year! I mean sure I might have to bring my wedding notebook and lists with me to sit in bethene's yard while we stalk her and beg for victims but I am in and fully committed to a great reap!! Spookerstar and I are already planning our traditional reaper weekend to jump start our projects! Missed you all!!


Congratulations Witchful Thinking on your soon to be wedding!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

It's been a year already!?!?!?! I'm in. Can't wait, and have been waiting for Autumn to come all summer long. Though, I need the summer to get crafts/projects completed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations,witchful thinking,

yay, up to 45!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah!!! Can't wait for my victim list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we need more Victims and reapers!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there going to be a post for us to put our likes/dislikes


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Is there going to be a post for us to put our likes/dislikes


yeah, there already is one http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142312-detailed-likes-dislike-list-big-reaper-2015-a.html


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'd have known that if I bothered to try looking on the computer... The app's RSS isn't liking me :/
Appreciate it!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Come on Victims!!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Of course I'm in!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchful Thinking, a Halloween wedding how fun! Congrats.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I just emailed my list to Bethene. Officially signed up!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

not reaper related but still exciting.... I ORDERED MY FIRST EVER HALLOWEEN PARTY INVITES TODAY! 

fri the 30th! cant wait!

WHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

witchymom said:


> not reaper related but still exciting.... I ORDERED MY FIRST EVER HALLOWEEN PARTY INVITES TODAY!
> 
> saturday the 30th! cant wait!
> 
> WHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Of October? the 30th is a Friday. Maybe I misunderstood. Regardless, congrats on the invites and having a party !! YaY!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Of October? the 30th is a Friday. Maybe I misunderstood. Regardless, congrats on the invites and having a party !! YaY!


yes, friday! cant have a party and ToT on the same day (at least not when you have kids LOLOLOL)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Of October? the 30th is a Friday. Maybe I misunderstood. Regardless, congrats on the invites and having a party !! YaY!


and yes, i had sat in my head when i wrote that- fixed it LOLOLOL


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

This made it to page 2??? Looks like the forum is waking up again.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> We don't have anything for RenFest yet. Again, it might be the Newport Aquarium instead. We are not sure, but to the Halloween Haunt at Kings island is deff for sure. Can't wait. Sad that I am gonna miss out. But the whole trip eat cost figures is $1500 and we aren't even that close to the amount.


you know we did our first last year, like what rock have i been living under...omg...i was high for days after had so much fun... i wasnt sure what to do so did some easy costumes, not expensive...i converted what i wear for a witch and made bloomers, a over skirt, corset i made and a cape, worked out greaat and made a black monk ...drunk monk robe for my husband. if you go on pinterest and look alot of outfits are easy for any haunter to do, just tweak them...fairies..oh now ifyou have little girls or big girls...easy to make wings...i'll post a pair i made for a xmas fairy costume on the crafts section...so easy to make, wire and cellophane and glitter..oh go if you can make it!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just updated my likes and dislikes as I thought of a few more things. Working on a few paper mache projects when it's not too hot for the little one outside. Otherwise, busy getting ready for countywide yard sale in two weeks and getting hubby's business up and running.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

sounds like so much fun just my type of thing hope you all have lots of fun


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 51!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, count me in, please!  I love these, and I've had to skip a few of the smaller ones recently.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow...having to do a "save" on this thread. Didn't expect that this early in the game.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, I'm in. I'll go post my likes & dislikes. I would just like to say here in this thread, my favorite thing is the stalking/ teasing of the victim! I love doing it, and seeing how other people go about it too. Here's to another fun year!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to back out last minute last year when the victims were just being swnt because hubs lost his job unexpectedly.  gonna chat withhim tonight but I believe we will be back in again for this year! I am excited and this qill be just the thing to get me out of my hiding out from these parts!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally sat down and signed up!!! Can't believe it is finally that time of year!! Looking forward to this one


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Count us in. We haven't missed a SR in a long time. I've also carved out some time to be more active.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are a bit slow this year,the bushes out front have been pretty quiet, but we are up to 56 officially


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Everyone's just gotten better at stalking


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL! !! sneakier,eh?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent in my official sign up!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent in my official sign up! Happy to be able to sign up once again this year!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry for the double post my phone went nuts. Now I don't know how to delete one hahaha. Either way...I'm excited ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more reapers?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Just sent in my info! Looking forward to this reaper! First time taking part in the big reaper!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The bushes are quiet, she says....

OK. You asked for it...give me a little bit to set up the turntables and strobe lights, and get the bar stocked!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

YAY! Count me in!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

*I am in!! I have finally taken the time to sit down and compile a list. Messaging you now Bethene!*


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> The bushes are quiet, she says....
> 
> OK. You asked for it...give me a little bit to set up the turntables and strobe lights, and get the bar stocked!


I noticed that same comment-good work Auditor, let's get this party started. I will start mixing the drinks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 60!!!!! any more takers?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come one come all !


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Monster Mash starting in 5....4....3...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one Else want to join the fun ?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Took a break from setting up my classroom to send in my info!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Still have to see, will be close to the deadline for me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

several have said that. BR1MSTON3, hope it works for every one, we will miss several others who have decided not to join this time, maybe the other ones they can!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The little one and I went to a few yard sales today and I found a huge box of Halloween stuff for $4. There's stuff for the little one, stuff for me and stuff for my victim too! Now if the stores would just start stocking Halloween!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok...this is random but I'm excited! We live just a short distance from the US border (in the land of the north) but we are taking our boys to montana for a couple days to go to a water park down near white fish and great falls. Apparently there is a big lots so we will che k to sew if there are zome halloween things  yay!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im waiting till closer to deadline too. I'm defo doing either this or the second one ( THERE IS A SECOND ONE RIGHT??) But Just want to make sure I have the time.
Also the annual question is, if there in this batch of reapers are people willing to send overseas. It's so expensive, unless you are very creative and make only very light stuff lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hollows Eva, what type of things do you use in your haunt? It might be helpful for people to have ideas for the overseas shipment.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are a few folks who said they will ship anywhere,and yes, I plan on a second reaper,a Merry reaper,and a winter reaper,assuming there is interest!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm also wondering if people are willing to send overseas as I would love to take part


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

like I said,I have several. where do you live ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> like I said,I have several. where do you live ?


Eva's in Scandinavia, Joanne's in the UK.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> there are a few folks who said they will ship anywhere,and yes, I plan on a second reaper,a Merry reaper,and a winter reaper,assuming there is interest!


More reapings! Yes, yes, yes! I'll more than likely skip the second one, but I'm glad there will more coming up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I knew where Eva lived, but well duh, I never checked Joanne's post, seems like most folks around the reaper put fake or made up places, so never even looked


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

*ahem* WHO puts a fake or made up place..!?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Bethene! How could you say some folks actually are less than truthful in their locations...  

If you are outside the USA, please still join. We love folks from all over. Some even stay friends for years.  Lots of folks are willing to ship anywhere it is needed.

As always this is a busy time for me but, I can't wait for the hunt! I need a victim!!! I have drinks in hand, I'm heading to Bethene's to hang out and chant.. Victim, victim, victim....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Bethene! How could you say some folks actually are less than truthful in their locations...  

If you are outside the USA, please still join. We love folks from all over. Some even stay friends for years.  Lots of folks are willing to ship anywhere it is needed.

As always this is a busy time for me but, I can't wait for the hunt! I need a victim!!! I have drinks in hand, I'm heading to Bethene's to hang out and chant.. Victim, victim, victim....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I already have goodies for my victim and I don' t even know who they are yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

OK then I will join just need to sort my list out had already done it once but deleted it as I was thinking nobody would send to the uk


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

witchymom said:


> I already have goodies for my victim and I don' t even know who they are yet!!!!!!!!!


Me too! Been sorting totes and found some stuff at a yard sale. Just hope it's stuff that my reaper likes or can use.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I sent my info to bethene yesterday, so now i'm official. I feel so out of practice. I didn't gt to participate last year at all , i need to sharpen my stalking skills !!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to join in if possible! Thank-you!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Uh oh...the gerbils have formed a kick line, and are singing old world pub songs. It's gonna get interesting....


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

OK, I missed the last couple. I am so in on this, and bringing my daughter along for the ride as well


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

poor gerbils , they got stormed on, we had a doozie of a thunderstorm come through, first rain in a while, the glitter is all stuck to the bushes!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm, that gives me an idea...mix a little Baileys with a little Bushmills, add a shot of Red Bull...voila! GlitterBush! Now being served at the bar! What ya drinkin'?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> *ahem* WHO puts a fake or made up place..!?


lady goats i know exactly where you live, just north of devils triangle, right??


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just signed up! This is like my 8th SR!!! ahhhh! Excited!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> lady goats i know exactly where you live, just north of devils triangle, right??


We know it by a diff'rnt name in these parts.. But sure, ya got it!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'd like to participate in this reaper. The Halloween fever has set in earlier this year than the last, so it sounds like this will be a fun way to kickstart the season. 

Any more experienced reapers have any tips for a newbie? It's my first time


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd love to, but unfortunately the shipping to (and from) Australia is ridiculously expensive. If you get any other Aussies I'd love to sign up


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloweena said:


> I think I'd like to participate in this reaper. The Halloween fever has set in earlier this year than the last, so it sounds like this will be a fun way to kickstart the season.
> 
> Any more experienced reapers have any tips for a newbie? It's my first time


First of all, have fun and don't stress too much.  When you get your victim stark the stalking process. Click on their username and go through recent posts, albums, pinterest pages, and be sure to check out their likes and dislikes list as well (bethene will include this when she sends your victim, but sometimes we make additions to the list too). One of the major obstacles I've had in the past few years I've been doing this is that I've had a few victims that don't post much. That makes it a little harder. The best thing you can do to help your reaper is to post. 

If you like, you can send a teaser or two to your victim. This can be a card or small item. Don't reveal who you are just yet. You want to keep your victim in suspense.

When you receive your victim, scan their list and let the fun begin. Keep an eye out for pre-season sales as you can stretch your budget farther. Unless your victim specifically states they don't need it, creepy cloth and spiderwebs are great to throw in and can be used to make other items as well. Also thrift stores and yard sales are great places to pick up Halloween items or items that can be re-purposed. 

Once again, have fun and don't stress yourself (I really stressed over my first one and it turned out great). Feel free to ask questions and if there's a specific question for your victim, bethene can pass it on so you'll still remain anonymous.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like I'd better enjoy the next two days 'cause the rest of the week is going to be hectic.  

Hubby has Dr. appointment at university hospital on Wed., so may stop at a few stores if time permits. When we get back, we will start setting up for the county-wide yard sale on Fri. and Sat. We start on Thursday as do several others. But the exciting part of all this is that I get to shop hundreds of yard sales too! Hoping I find some Halloween items as well as stuff that I can use to make them too.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

So sad! Found out that the big lots is further away than anticipated.  so no going there  we were told the big lots was in kallispell (only a short drive) but it is in great falls, which wpuld add a six hour round trip today, and today we are heading home so that won't do  

No US halloweening for me. That said...we did have a great time down here in montana! So it wasn't a total waste of a trip ;p


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 69signed up!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I was asked if I would take a bunch of my grandma's old pill bottles to the trash. About half way there, I turned around and went back inside. "Uh, can I have these?" Yup, it's Reaper time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lol,oh yeah, amyml!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

sure is, i bought a cute a heck cruet for oil for my daughter to put by her stove, glass stopper, handle, perfect size and put it on the register and thought oh rats, why didnt i buy a few of these..too late husband blocking me from running to grab a few more...it was at big lots...haha...........everything now has halloween potential...yes sirreee


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent in my info!
Sooo can't wait!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

My future mil was throwing away those mini wine bottles tonight. I was crying inside. I would have garbage picked if I had gotten an opportunity


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm in. Can't wait for my victim!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Halloweena said:


> I think I'd like to participate in this reaper. The Halloween fever has set in earlier this year than the last, so it sounds like this will be a fun way to kickstart the season.
> 
> Any more experienced reapers have any tips for a newbie? It's my first time


Another tip: our profiles show who has visited them recently, so click on other names, besides your victim, too. It won't be obvious that way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Another tip: our profiles show who has visited them recently, so click on other names, besides your victim, too. It won't be obvious that way.


Or, you can log off, then go look at whatever you want as a visitor.  Either way works...just do what you can to throw off all the victims and not give yourself away!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol! I never thought to look at my recently visited. I'm always clicking people's profiles. Hope no one's feared the worst in thinking I'm their reaper because of that..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not signed up, as of right now, but still happy to hang out in the bushes!!  I can't miss all the fun!! 

Oh, another tip for newbies: Check out the Picture threads from the past years reapers...you can get an idea of what people send, how they decorate boxes if desired, what teasers they send if they choose, ect. Lots and lots of terrific ideas just by scrolling through the past picture threads. Here is a link to last years Main Reaper picture thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136702-picture-thread-2014-main-secret-reaper.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> poor gerbils , they got stormed on, we had a doozie of a thunderstorm come through, first rain in a while, the glitter is all stuck to the bushes!


Thank goodness I hadn't set up any tents in the bushes yet, then!! My pretty blanket tents with pillows and string lights would have been soaked or blown away!! The ninja gerbils are pretty smart...I'm sure they figured out a quick shelter of sorts. However, they had probably been drinking, since they aren't on active duty, yet, so they may not have been so clear headed...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are a few feathers blown around in the breeze, I think we had purple and red boa;s around last night!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I was taking stuff to the landfill today and sitting right next to the dumpster thingy was an AWESOME witch hat with black feathers all around the brim. 

let me tell you how hard it was to leave it (being in a landfill and all.....i mean, i cant wash it, and it would go on my HEAD LOLOLOL)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> I was taking stuff to the landfill today and sitting right next to the dumpster thingy was an AWESOME witch hat with black feathers all around the brim.
> 
> let me tell you how hard it was to leave it (being in a landfill and all.....i mean, i cant wash it, and it would go on my HEAD LOLOLOL)


Didn't have to go on _your_ head. Would have looked fabu on a prop. But...nevermind that...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Didn't have to go on _your_ head. Would have looked fabu on a prop. But...nevermind that...


JERRY! dang it! I'm under a lot of stress right now1 OBVIOUSLY im not thinking clearly! LOLOLOL! 

oh well. 

phoooey.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> JERRY! dang it! I'm under a lot of stress right now1 OBVIOUSLY im not thinking clearly! LOLOLOL!
> 
> oh well.
> 
> phoooey.


Jerry? I know no "Jerry." I am The Auditor...I make accountants tremble! 

Was just messing with ya....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited for the big reaper. And also nervous will be headed back to college after taking a 15 yr break having kids. So I maybe be bringing my school books to the bushes to do homework. But I can still chant "victim" while studying. Lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Lol! I never thought to look at my recently visited. I'm always clicking people's profiles. Hope no one's feared the worst in thinking I'm their reaper because of that..


I'm sure they wouldn't mind a bit, Lady Goats!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I'm so excited for the big reaper. And also nervous will be headed back to college after taking a 15 yr break having kids. So I maybe be bringing my school books to the bushes to do homework. But I can still chant "victim" while studying. Lol


How exciting!! And I love the idea of double-tasking.. The 'ritas and glitter bombs should calm the nerves. 



LairMistress said:


> I'm sure they wouldn't mind a bit, Lady Goats!


I dunno, I'd be pretty terrified :-D


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't done this in a few years, gonna think about joining up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 74 now !! any one else?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just signed up today to do this again this year. Can't wait to get my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on,you know you want to join us!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Just sent a message to sign up. This will be my first time. Really excited to participate!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay,we have a couple more sign ups


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...ViCtIm...


Oh gosh, are we starting this already? That makes me feel anxious..!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

thehalloweenchick said:


> Just sent a message to sign up. This will be my first time. Really excited to participate!


Yay, another desert-dweller!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! More reapers means more VICTIMS!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Whew! I didn't miss it! Things have been busy, busy, busy over here. I've only just had the chance to check in.

I'll be back tonight to officially sign up!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 76!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> *Whew! I didn't miss it! Things have been busy, busy, busy over here. I've only just had the chance to check in.
> 
> I'll be back tonight to officially sign up!*


You Promise?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, are we starting this already? That makes me feel anxious..!


Well, it's been kinda quiet...nobody drinking, nobody skinnydippin'...not even the usual shenanigan in the shrubbery...so, just trying to get things going!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

bethene said:


> there are a few folks who said they will ship anywhere,and yes, I plan on a second reaper,a Merry reaper,and a winter reaper,assuming there is interest!


Oh I loved doing the merry reaper, I will be in that one for sure!
I just read the (whole) thread of likes and dislikes, and it immediately put me in the reaper spirit, thinking oh if I got so and so I could do this and this! Also this year I am 1) not moving ( that's new!) 2) have a job 3) but not one with so many hours I don't have time to reap. So of course I'm in! I just need time to write up my list, before I officially sign up. Maybe I won't be on the boards as much, but I'll lurk. Be sure of that!
Oh and whoever I get as a victim will get Danish candy, I don't care if you like it or not!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You really should be up closer to the likes and dislikes thread...come on now, here we go, that's a good thread...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,pretty quiet this year,


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

What in the world are you doing on the second page? You know that's not acceptable! Get on up there!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh Yeah! I've been wondering about this...will be signing up as soon as I get my likes/dislikes list together!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more players?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just want to onow if you gor my sign up bethene? Can't remember if we get a notification letting us know we are signed up. Thanks! 
As for the skinny dipping and other shenanigans auditor....I don't know what you've been doing...but I've been partaking in all of that! Just not here bahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was at the pet shop today getting kitty food and walked over to the gerbils, as I usually like to do. There were so many that would make awesome Ninja Gerbil trainees! I wanted to adopt one, or twelve, but the hubby said no. Too many kitties in the house, we are at full capacity, lol. Sigh. I miss having gerbils. I had several when I was younger. One of them watched me and had this look in his (or her) eyes...you could see that he wanted to go home with me and be my Ninja Gerbil Warrior. Oh, tiny little gerbil...I hope you and your little gerbil friends are adopted soon and you find a loving home...hopefully one that will allow you to train to be the best you can be!

For now, I shall sit in the bushes and be happy with the current company of our drunken Ninja Gerbils, until it is time for them to sober up and go out on patrol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Crickets...lots of crickets out here in bethene's bushes...this is the quietest Reaper ever...


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Im already buying things in anticipation of getting a victim! Any one else getting a jump on things?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 80!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Crickets...lots of crickets out here in bethene's bushes...this is the quietest Reaper ever...


witchkitty, you are so right....too quiet. countdown begins now...one more week............ im getting some ideas of what to do for my reaper, got a few things i hope i can make.............tick tock now...


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*


The Auditor said:



You Promise?

Click to expand...

Lol, apparently not! It took me until today.*


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohooo! Almost time!!!! Pass my a glitter bom, get the ninja gerbils limber and ready to run! Soon dear victim muahh haaahaa!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in so we're up to 81 then? It took me a while to get here but I'm in!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*


beautifulnightmare said:



I'm so excited for the big reaper. And also nervous will be headed back to college after taking a 15 yr break having kids. So I maybe be bringing my school books to the bushes to do homework. But I can still chant "victim" while studying. Lol

Click to expand...

I don't know...With all of the drinking, skinny dipping, and general shenanigans, it sounds like a proper college experience! 

I'm officially caught up on this thread, now I'm off to the Likes/Dislikes!*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> *
> 
> I don't know...With all of the drinking, skinny dipping, and general shenanigans, it sounds like a proper college experience! !*


~casually slides up, and drops an ice cube down Ophelia's back~


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Time to break out the boas and glitter, I may just have a good friend coming by to join us! Who have we got manning the bar tonight?*


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Bethene, I'm super paranoid.....do you have my list I msg'd you? I know i msg'd you this before...but I just want to be sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> *Time to break out the boas and glitter, I may just have a good friend coming by to join us! Who have we got manning the bar tonight?*


If I'm not here, any of the gerbils can jump in. Just make sure they don't go swimming in the glass.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 84!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

mmmmm Victims


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 248282
> 
> mmmmm Victims


You're scaring the gerbils


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally had a chance to jump on and catch up. I'm usually on much more and contributing to threads more often especially this time of year. Having a much harder time staying current this year between wedding planning and not being able to use the app to keep up but my heart is still 100% in it. I am having a hard time focusing on what I should be doing because my mind keeps wandering to the Reaping and thinking up ideas of what I can make. I can hardly wait until I get my victim and can start stalking and planning in earnest. Victim....victim...victim...V I C T I M!! So glad its almost time!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a whole bunch of small things yesterday ready to be personalized for my victim!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking for my Victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> You're scaring the gerbils


Hahahahaha!!!  That made me LOL!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

up up and up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just edited my likes and dislikes list yet again.  Keep thinking of more things and little one is chewing on anything and everything she can get a hold of, so I don't think anything with excessive glitter would be wise as she'll probably be crawling (and exploring) by Halloween. 

Only a week to go now!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene: Our Fearless Leader
The Auditor: Our Reaper Guardian




The Auditor said:


> up up and up!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Mwah-ha-ha. Most of the little monsters go back to school tomorrow so this woman can start stalking Pinterest for ideas of crafts to make for Halloween and for possible victim. Oh! Can't wait to be able to craft again!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> The Auditor: Our Reaper Guardian


Oooooooo! I like that. Time for a change!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Very appropriate, Witchful Thinking!*


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd like to participate this year.
I'm already brewing up some wonderful ideas for some of the lists that I've read.
Ooooh, this is going to be so fun!

Sign me up, Bethene!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm IN, and I couldn't be more excited! Bring on my victim!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Hmm, that gives me an idea...mix a little Baileys with a little Bushmills, add a shot of Red Bull...voila! GlitterBush! Now being served at the bar! What ya drinkin'?


No Comment!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloweena said:


> I think I'd like to participate in this reaper. The Halloween fever has set in earlier this year than the last, so it sounds like this will be a fun way to kickstart the season.
> 
> Any more experienced reapers have any tips for a newbie? It's my first time


Some people make up different profiles. I once had frogkid and made a profile named frogkids reaper.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I'm so excited for the big reaper. And also nervous will be headed back to college after taking a 15 yr break having kids. So I maybe be bringing my school books to the bushes to do homework. But I can still chant "victim" while studying. Lol


 Good for you. I went back in my early 40s after 17-18 years. You can do it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Good for you. I went back in my early 40s after 17-18 years. You can do it.


Thank you. I am so excited and nervous and excited. Lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

times running out, you have until Sunday to sign up!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

And you know you want to sign up.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene how many Reapers do we usually get? Is this a slow year? 

I think I need to head over to the bar for a few shots while I wait


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Me too...its been far too quiet in the bushes! While we are celebrating (and agonizing over the wait) I think we should raise a glass. First to bethene (even though she won't ever come out here and join us in the piles of glitter and feathers for fear of having the victim names forced out of her and just keeps peeking at us suspiciously through her windows). Thank you for taking up the challenge of organizing yet again this year. Cheers!

2nd to The Auditor - for leading the celebration and the picketing here in the bushes and for watching over us all with his wisdom and thread bumps. Cheers!

Lastly I want to raise a toast to all my previous reapers. I am still so grateful to you all and think of you when I get out my wonderful décor every year. To Hearts1003 my first reaper who started me on my Reaper journey in real style and started my Lemax collection. To halloweenscreamqueen who added the perfect addition to my spider nest theme that year, blackbutterflyRN for the incredible haunted mirror and hauntfordad for teasing me and creating the most beautiful spell book for my witches kitchen. Those are but a few of the amazing gifts they so generously gave me. I treasure them still and raise a glass to you all!

Spookerstar...what was the name of that delicious drink you made us last year when we were working on reaper gifts? It had the big blackberry spider on it? How about a round of those!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, cheers to Bethene & TheAuditor both, and cheers to all you fellow participants who manage to inject even MORE excitement into one of the best times of the year! This is my second Reaper and I really enjoy the whole process & seeing what everyone sends to one another. Here's to an excellent Big Reaper 2015 for all! 

Psssttt - any of you sitting on the fence about joining, it's truly so much fun! Everyone is very kind and it's satisfying to stalk your victim and devise an evil plan - ahem, I mean a lovely gift! - for them. Join Us! Join Us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cheers!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I have been on this fence long enough. I am in!!!! It will be tomorrow before I get a list up, but I will start working on one. 

I noticed that someone new was asking for advice---the best advice is to HAVE FUN WITH THIS. Don't sweat---whatever you make or buy will be great. I really don't need "things" as I am trying to purge stuff, but I can't miss the main Reaper. I did last year and was so sad.

So, I am in!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am still on the fence... Less than one week living in the new house and we had a typical Florida afternoon storm that happened to knock two trees on to my house and assumed (by the tech's deduction) lightning strike that fried my AC. So $3700 later getting new AC this Friday after two weeks of the hottest month to be in Florida (although a window shaker and some tarp can make bedrooms bearable!) so I will be last minute but cannot see not doing it!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

You sure have had a challenging time BR1MSTON3! I am so sorry to hear about all the trouble. What a nightmare in general but especially right after moving into the new house! I wouldn't blame you if you opted out of the reaper this year but we sure would miss you! Plus couldn't you use a little Halloween happiness after all that?? (I know its not as simple as that...just trying to tip the scales so you join us!) 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am still on the fence... Less than one week living in the new house and we had a typical Florida afternoon storm that happened to knock two trees on to my house and assumed (by the tech's deduction) lightning strike that fried my AC. So $3700 later getting new AC this Friday after two weeks of the hottest month to be in Florida (although a window shaker and some tarp can make bedrooms bearable!) so I will be last minute but cannot see not doing it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I second Witchful Thinking!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Boy that's tough BR1MSTON3! I hope the bad luck is over for you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BR1MSTON3, wow what an awful thing to happen. I hope that things settle down for you. We hope to have your join us for some fun in the Reaper.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

BR1MSTON3, hoping the bad luck is over now and that you'll soon be enjoying you new AC unit. Join in if you can. 

And to all of you first-timers who've been hesitating about joining in on the fun, just do it!  You won't be sorry.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

BR1MSTON3, That's surely a case of bad luck. I hope things get back to normalcy quickly. After all, your holiday is coming up! Nothing worse than being down near Halloween. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no! I hope things get better, fast, BR1MSTON3!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*printersdevil, we did miss you last year. I'm so glad your daughter was able to join, though. She did a fantastic job, and I'm still so grateful for all of the work she and her family put into my Reap. 

BR1MSTON3, what a run you've had! I think you deserve a break, and SR is just the break you need! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope everyone can join,and that the bad times are over for all! !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 91!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last week for sign up


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Another tip for newbies: If you use Pinterest, you can make secret boards that only you can see...I have one set aside for reaper ideas. I stalk my victim, and pin things that I think they'd like, based on their posts, their own Pinterest boards, etc. I also throw in a few things that could come in handy if they're vague, or if their likes are so different from mine, that I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Great idea Lair Mistress - I have a private board too but last year I started pinning ideas from my victims pinterest and then went into a panic when I realized they would be getting notifications that I pinned something. So I stopped pinning directly and just started pinning things inspired by that. Do you happen to know if you pin to a private board if it still notifies the person?




LairMistress said:


> Another tip for newbies: If you use Pinterest, you can make secret boards that only you can see...I have one set aside for reaper ideas. I stalk my victim, and pin things that I think they'd like, based on their posts, their own Pinterest boards, etc. I also throw in a few things that could come in handy if they're vague, or if their likes are so different from mine, that I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I just pinned one of your pins to a secret board. Did you get a notification?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Great idea Lair Mistress - I have a private board too but last year I started pinning ideas from my victims pinterest and then went into a panic when I realized they would be getting notifications that I pinned something. So I stopped pinning directly and just started pinning things inspired by that. Do you happen to know if you pin to a private board if it still notifies the person?


I was wondering that, too! I have been using a secret board for reaper stuff...but never knew if it notified them or not. We need two people to get together and test this out...

Someone go to my pinterest boards, pin something to your secret board and let me know to go check!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Just pinned one of yours WK... Were you notified?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I was wondering that, too! I have been using a secret board for reaper stuff...but never knew if it notified them or not. We need two people to get together and test this out...
> 
> Someone go to my pinterest boards, pin something to your secret board and let me know to go check!!





Witchful Thinking said:


> Great idea Lair Mistress - I have a private board too but last year I started pinning ideas from my victims pinterest and then went into a panic when I realized they would be getting notifications that I pinned something. So I stopped pinning directly and just started pinning things inspired by that. Do you happen to know if you pin to a private board if it still notifies the person?


I just did both of yours. Anything?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No notification, so far.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Witchful Thinking, I just pinned two of your Halloween pins to my Secret Reaper board (secret, of course). It was the cardboard fireplace, and the darkened hallway with Jack o'lanterns here and there in it. If you got a notification on them, it would say that Amie Shive pinned them.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

You are the best!! Thank you so much for testing that out for me. No notification came through on either pin. Now I really can't wait for the victim stalking to begin!!! VICTIM - VICTIM - BETHENE PLEASEEEEEEEE. I mean its Tuesday. That's close enough right! 



LairMistress said:


> Witchful Thinking, I just pinned two of your Halloween pins to my Secret Reaper board (secret, of course). It was the cardboard fireplace, and the darkened hallway with Jack o'lanterns here and there in it. If you got a notification on them, it would say that Amie Shive pinned them.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Scout gerbils have just returned from their first recon mission. They report that victims have indeed already been assigned, and that the assignments are being hoarded in a back corner of Bethene's lair. Although that could be disinformation spread by the flying monkeys.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,my flying monkeys are VERY well trained!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

No victim here with me yet...but fingertips are tingling in anticipation!!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Well, that will teach me to go poking around and peeking in Bethene's windows. She's got a new defense, yellowjackets! I managed to get away, but still took one sting to the face.

So folks, be careful on where you aim those glitter bombs-you may disturb the nest!

Are you around tonight, Auditor? I could use a drink. Heck, one side of my face is numb, I may as well shoot for the whole thing!
Also, don't accept drinks from the ninja gerbils. Due to their size, or maybe because they're just alcoholics and sneak half the booze, you get a very weak drink, indeed.*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Margarita for you, then, Ophelia darlin'?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Although I haven't had time to say much on the forum rest assured that I am here lerking and just as eagerly awaiting on my victim as those who do post more. 
*Creeps back into the darkness*


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Me too...its been far too quiet in the bushes! While we are celebrating (and agonizing over the wait) I think we should raise a glass. First to bethene (even though she won't ever come out here and join us in the piles of glitter and feathers for fear of having the victim names forced out of her and just keeps peeking at us suspiciously through her windows). Thank you for taking up the challenge of organizing yet again this year. Cheers!
> 
> 2nd to The Auditor - for leading the celebration and the picketing here in the bushes and for watching over us all with his wisdom and thread bumps. Cheers!
> 
> ...


Here Here! I will drink to that! All the great Reapers of the past and all the Reapers to come! *burp*

That delishousness martini (if you can call it that) was "The Ittsy Bitsy". The best drink ever! I think Auditor better make us some!
Bring on the spiders! 



1 oz. X-Rated Fusion Liqueur 
1⁄2 oz. SKYY Vodka
1 1⁄2 oz. Black Raspberry Liqueur
3 blackberries

Muddle 2-3 blackberries in shaker. Place remaining ingredients in a cocktail shaker filled with ice and shake vigorously. Strain into a chilled martini glass rimmed with black rimming sugar. Garnish with cocktail pick with blackberries.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah!! Itsy Bitsy. Those are trouble....I mean delicious! Thanks for posting Spookerstar.

Also....Scout Gerbils you say Auditor? I got that post while still at work and couldn't respond but it made the whole rest of my evening!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shame on you guys! Posting all those drinks when I can't indulge. 

Trying to get my dining room back together and keep finding more Halloween stuff. Adding some to my reaper stash, repacking some and setting some out (no, it's not too early). Thought of a few things more things for my list and updated it yet again for the fifth or maybe sixth time.  Time for a victim is nearing, so I must get my work area ready. The "victim" chant in my head is getting louder and louder.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> (no, it's not too early).


I don't think any of us were thinking that...

So I'm slow, why can't you indulge with us?


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Any one of the gerbils report back on the list yet or did the flying monkeys get them?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay bethene...I decided to go ahead and sign up! I always do the big Reaper, and just couldn't let myself miss it. I am very nervous and a bit panicky about joining with all the stressful stuff going on in my life at the moment, but hopefully, all will be okay. 

To my future Victim...don't you fret. Even if all heck breaks loose over here again, I will still send you out a rockin' reaper box of goodies!!  

Now, I may begin my bush stalking fully...Gerbils, I need a full report on list status, ASAP! Auditor...I don't drink, but I think I can make an exception this week...pass me something tasty and festive!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Look who I just found..!


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

PM sent!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

victim...VICtim...VICTIM!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Everything I have is tasty and festive.

Wait...that doesn't sound right....

No, no report yet. The scouts were doing recon, Dark Ops Gerbils will make a run at an undisclosed time to capture the treasure. They're not so much worried about the monkeys...they have ways of dealing with the monkeys. The cats are a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

PM sent! I have been looking forward to this all year! I can't wait to start stalking my victim.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> HI everyone. As much as I hate to, I have to pass on this one. Maybe I will be able to join in for Secret Reaper 2. Husband just had back surgery, and I hope he will be able to return to work in 5 weeks, but you never know. Also, we are searching for a contractor to remodel our house. So with all that, I know I won't be able to treat my victim the way he or she deserves. I'll be watching from the sideline. Have a blast.


If anyone can relate to this post it's me. I just had my second back surgery and recovery is really taking it out of me. I decided to participate just to keep my mood up because it's kind of depressing to feel this way. SR always lifts my spirits. I wish as painless a recovery as possible to your hubby.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sign up, you need to stay close to your sister, Detailed! Otherwise you'll get separated and before you know it one of you will be left behind on page 2 or even...shudder...3!!!!! You're a big thread now, I need you to be responsible...you know, one of these days, I'm not going to be there to save you anymore...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> So I'm slow, why can't you indulge with us?











Because I don't think she's quite old enough to share a drink with mom just yet.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

She's so sweet!!! I wondered if you were pregnant again, but I totally get the nursing-not-drinking thing... And I get *missing* not being able to drink because you're nursing... And I'm currently in the how-the-heck-have-not-been-nursing-for-4 1/2- years *sniff*

Okay, tangent over... I get it now


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> If anyone can relate to this post it's me. I just had my second back surgery and recovery is really taking it out of me. I decided to participate just to keep my mood up because it's kind of depressing to feel this way. SR always lifts my spirits. I wish as painless a recovery as possible to your hubby.


Glad you're joining in. Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Odd that I just set out the lantern you made me in my first reaper and wondered if you were participating in this one.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*What's the word, Bethene? Any new sign-ups overnight?*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Liizzy, she is adorable!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim? Victim?? VICTIM?!?!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

She is adorable Lizzy! Well worth the temporary lack of alcohol.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It's almost victim time! Yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with ya, WK.

(sorry, didn't mean to "thank" your post.)


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am joining. Not a lot of time but will make some for Secret Reaper. My daughter started here senior year of high school yesterday. Richy's oldest starts college net week and the middle one starts his sophomore year in HS while the youngest starts third grade next week. Busy times.

But, I need some Halloween stuff and a boost for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's the main reason I decided to join...I just need a little Halloween happy spirit in my life, as I have been so stressed, down and not feeling much spirit lately. I'm hoping that this will give me a little boost! 

I'm just gonna keep asking...Victim? Victim?? Victim?!?!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Yay! Welcome back, texaslucky! You will have a spoiled victim, for sure.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we officially have 95!!!!
a couple more said they were but have not messaged me,only a few more days !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim time, yet?  

Hahaha...I just signed up yesterday, and I am already impatient for my victim! 

Just a note to our fearless Reaper leader: I am going out of town early on Saturday the 15th...there will be many stores up there that have Halloween stuff...deadline is 16th...maybe victims could be given out a little early...???   

Hey, it couldn't hurt to ask, hahaha! Always have to lobby for early victims each reaper!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, everyone!!! If you are on the fence, sign up!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Time to get off the fence!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's make it to the 100 mark, people!!! Soooo close!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Bethene,

I just wanted to make sure you got my sign up. I sent you a pm from work and our I.T. dept likes to block stuff, so I just wanted to double check.

Thanks!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Time flies so do bats... and small spiders on the wind. ... hmm better get a message to Bethene. Hey Auditor Give me a couple of fingers of that good stuff you hide behind the hemlock root!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just a note to our fearless Reaper leader: I am going out of town early on Saturday the 15th...there will be many stores up there that have Halloween stuff...deadline is 16th...maybe victims could be given out a little early...???
> 
> Hey, it couldn't hurt to ask, hahaha! Always have to lobby for early victims each reaper!!


The Dark Ops Gerbils have just returned with their first report. They were successfully able to discover your victim, WitchyKitty - your victim is...The Auditor! 

Go figure...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> The Dark Ops Gerbils have just returned with their first report. They were successfully able to discover your victim, WitchyKitty - your victim is...The Auditor!
> 
> Go figure...


Hmmmm...interesting, since I didn't think you signed up this time!? Did you? I think the gerbils are trying to get you some goodies, lol. Maybe that's a sign that you should join if you haven't yet...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those of you who haven't posted your lists over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread need to do so! Your future Reaper will want it there for reference, especially if they lose the PM they get from bethene for some reason!! 

**Don't make us send the Ninja Gerbils after you...they have a very particular set of skills, skills they have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make them a nightmare for people like you. If you post your list now, that'll be the end of it. They will not look for you, they will not pursue you. But if you don't, they will look for you, they will find you, and they will go Ninja Gerbil crazy on you...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Time is running out!!! Sign up, sign up, sign up!!! Hurry!!!!! Please?!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

<crawls out from under bethene's house a muddy mess and adjusts her wilted witches hat back on her head>
Ok its official - there is no way into the house to get those victim names!! Did you guys know there are catacombs and a dungeon down there??? All I can say is thank goodness for the gerbils or I wouldn't have made it back. I think our only hope now is to plead with her. Good tactic WitchyKitty, I........wait, wait, wait. I must have heard wrong....did you just say The Auditor is NOT in the Reaper??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, glad the gerbils got you out of there!! 
That's what I read earlier...the Auditor, and several other regulars, having to sit this one out...I almost had to, as well, but I decided to give it a go. There are a couple days left, maybe some will get to change their minds and join, too?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was so glad to see when you finally gave in and joined!! Come on everyone - you really want to wait a whole year for the main reaper again!!??



WitchyKitty said:


> Wow, glad the gerbils got you out of there!!
> That's what I read earlier...the Auditor, and several other regulars, having to sit this one out...I almost had to, as well, but I decided to give it a go. There are a couple days left, maybe some will get to change their minds and join, too?


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Sign me up, better late than never I always say.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Must sign up will do my list later as it's raining today so can't work in the garden


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, I am in, heading over to the likes page!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

groan!!!! Turns out I actually have to move AGAIN this year. I finally got offered a place, that isn't sublet, that I can stay in, which is good. But why oh why must I always move around Halloween?? I'm looking forward to the new place but will have to opt out if the reaper. Waaaaaahh!!!!! I'm gonna miss it again this year I cant believe it.  Hopefully by the time of winter of merry reaper I will be settled back in. I will still have my Halloween party of course, so WILL be on theese boards for inspiration!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That stinks Hollows Eva!  Hate that you will be dropping out, but hoping you quickly get settled back in.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

count down time....i think i'll be tweaking my list alittle bit....im thick into oddities this year and got some good ideas, love to paint and sculpt.......just a hint in case i get you!! anyone into voodoo, its a great year to add on also, all the skellie animals. shout out to im a goddess...thank you for the help on the candlesticks....i cant say enough how great our members are here, this is my for sure one of my main "happy places" in life!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> groan!!!! Turns out I actually have to move AGAIN this year. I finally got offered a place, that isn't sublet, that I can stay in, which is good. But why oh why must I always move around Halloween?? I'm looking forward to the new place but will have to opt out if the reaper. Waaaaaahh!!!!! I'm gonna miss it again this year I cant believe it.  Hopefully by the time of winter of merry reaper I will be settled back in. I will still have my Halloween party of course, so WILL be on theese boards for inspiration!!!


hollows eva, sounds like you need some house warming gifts... now bethene didnt we do something lke that last year for someone who needed a pick me up?? whats your theme for your party?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awe man that really sucks moving at Halloween! Sorry Hollows Eva!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> hollows eva, sounds like you need some house warming gifts... now bethene didnt we do something lke that last year for someone who needed a pick me up?? whats your theme for your party?


That sounds like a very sweet idea, but we might want to wait until after she's in her new place so she doesn't have more to move.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwww, we will miss you in the Reaper, Hallows Eva!! Hope you get moved and settled in, fast, so you can still enjoy a little of the season!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhhhh Bethene!!!!!!!!! Isn't it Victim time???? How about now??? Now????


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Once again, I'd like to emphasize that YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE CRAFTER LEVEL MARTHA STEWART PLUSPLUS to join in on the fun.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so bummed! Started decorating the bay window in the dining room the other night and noticed that the outside of the window was really filthy. So while the little one was napping this morning, I went out and gave it a good cleaning. While the inside and outside of the window is clean, It's the space inside between the glass that is filthy!  This was supposed to be a sealed window!

It's been 18 years since the house was built and this is the only window that was a different brand so thankfully the others are all OK. So we'll just have to live with it for a few more years until the house is paid off and the new roof is on. Looking on the bright side, I'll just have to add the creepy cloth curtains and the spooky ambiance will be complete.  

Of course putting out decorations has really put me into the Halloween spirit. The "victim" chant in my head keeps getting louder and louder. Only a few more days!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Once again, I'd like to emphasize that YOU DO NOT NEED TO BE CRAFTER LEVEL MARTHA STEWART PLUSPLUS to join in on the fun.


And you don't have to be a crafter at all to join in!  Come on, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope I get a good victim this year


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> Hope I get a good victim this year


We're all good victims!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 99 officially, a couple more said they want to,make sure I get your info !

also, my computer broke,so it is possible I am going to be doing my victim sending via phone,so please be be patient


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> we have 99 officially, a couple more said they want to,make sure I get your info !
> 
> also, my computer broke,so it is possible I am going to be doing my victim sending via phone,so please be be patient


Well, hopefully we reach 100 reapers or more!!

On the bad side, it's crummy that your computer broke!!!  I hope you can get it fixed or replaced!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Poor bethene. This is not a good time for computer trouble. You could allways just send the names and addresses and let us get the lists from here. It would be so much easier on you instead of having to copy and paste all those lists. We should be helping out. Or one of us could help you draw and send.

Can't wait to get this party started.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

If there is anything I can do to help just let me know. I'm not super mobile right now but my fingers and computer is working fine. Just thought I would offer a hand considering the rest of me isn't up to par these days


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo, hit 100!!!!
I just forward lists, with names, it is just with the little keys, I am very slow !!!
but thank you for your kind offers, my son is working to fix my computer, so fingers crossed !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay for 100!!!!!

Take your time, bethene, no worries...and just like the others said, if you need help, we are here! Hope he can get your computer all fixed up for you!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am definitely in! Cutting it close this year but am super excited!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> whoo hoo, hit 100!!!!
> I just forward lists, with names, it is just with the little keys, I am very slow !!!
> but thank you for your kind offers, my son is working to fix my computer, so fingers crossed !!


Fingers crossed.  I could send hubby's laptop to you. I don't think he'd even notice it missing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, keeping fingers crossed, I believe my son fixed it...... so I am all set, but it still takes time, if I don't finish matching folks up until the last minute( I let folks have over night on the 16th), I won't finish matching until the 17th, then need to send everyone their victim,,, it takes time!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such a huge undertaking even with a fully cooperating computer - we like to beg and plead and tease but really we understand and can wait!  We don't want this to become something you dread - so please take as much time as you need/want!



bethene said:


> ok, keeping fingers crossed, I believe my son fixed it...... so I am all set, but it still takes time, if I don't finish matching folks up until the last minute( I let folks have over night on the 16th), I won't finish matching until the 17th, then need to send everyone their victim,,, it takes time!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Exactly, don't stress over it (although I get stressing over a broken computer... Ugh!!). 100% serious.. I have an old laptop that I use for 1) Halloween Forum and 2) pulling up recipes on when my iPad's charging/being used. If you need to borrow that for a few weeks, PM me. I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UPS truck drives down my street...my eyes jump to the window, my heart races...then I'm like, "Calm down WitchyKitty, no one has even gotten their Victims, yet!"
Ah, the suspense and agony of multiple delivery trucks on your street teasing you around SR time is drawing near...


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

This sounds awesome!!! I'm new around here and just stumbled on to your thread (just in time) and will be sending a PM. I never heard of anything like this but it's a great idea! Thanks for handling all that Bethene.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So many wonderful people on this forum...always willing to help! {{Hugs}} all around!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> UPS truck drives down my street...my eyes jump to the window, my heart races...then I'm like, "Calm down WitchyKitty, no one has even gotten their Victims, yet!"
> Ah, the suspense and agony of multiple delivery trucks on your street teasing you around SR time is drawing near...


HAHAHA! I'm already ordering Halloween stuff, so I'm jumpy... But I at least know what is. Reaper time is the WORST (in the best possible way)!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay!!! More people victimize! Muaaahahahahaha! Make sure you post in the likes/dislikes thread when you've got your list, Batty Patty!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batty Patty said:


> This sounds awesome!!! I'm new around here and just stumbled on to your thread (just in time) and will be sending a PM. I never heard of anything like this but it's a great idea! Thanks for handling all that Bethene.


Welcome, Batty!! You will LOVE Secret Reaper!! This whole forum is fun, and full of awesome people! If you, or any other newbies, have any questions about SR, feel free to ask away! Also, check out past SR threads to get an idea of how this all works, see pics of what people send, ect.

Here is a link to last years Main Reaper pictures! Check it out!  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136702-picture-thread-2014-main-secret-reaper.html


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> HAHAHA! I'm already ordering Halloween stuff, so I'm jumpy... But I at least know what is. Reaper time is the WORST (in the best possible way)!


ohhhhhhh you know it...i just found INCREDIBLE witch shoes at tjmaxx....bought a set for myself and "someone else" i hope will want witch stuff....i'll post a pic on that thread.........ive picked up a couple of things i couldnt pass up.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am going out of town tomorrow, and plan on picking up a few things, whether I have a victim or not, yet, lol.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had my 6 yr old granddaughter since Wednesday evening and it sounds like she'll be here til this coming Wednesday so I'll mainly be on my phone for the next few days since it's mobile, she keeps me running  
Looking forward to getting my victim and starting the stalking process. I've been getting some things organized so hopefully I'll be able to start crafting and gathering goodies right away. Hmmm, think I need to start scoping out boxes to fill.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Is it victim time yet??? I'm excited!!!! I'm going to Disneyland next weekend... Someone may get a Haunted Mansion trinket.... just sayin..... Who wants to be my victim?????


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

nhh said:


> Is it victim time yet??? I'm excited!!!! I'm going to Disneyland next weekend... Someone may get a Haunted Mansion trinket.... just sayin..... Who wants to be my victim?????


Me ! I would love something Haunted Mansion, I need to get to Disney myself , although it would be "world" instead of "land" for me. Hope you have fun !! I wouldn't mind those witchy boots ScreamQueen is dangling like a carrot either....just sayin'


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchy poo said:


> Hope I get a good victim this year


On it!

A little Chambord Raspberry...a little Amaretto...a touch of Crown Royal...bit o'pineapple juice and sweet and sour...and just a splash of Sprite. Voila! Unsuspecting Victim! Enjoy


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhh! ME!! I LOVE the Haunted Mansion!! It's a must stop on any trip to Disneyland! Unfortunately for me, I haven't been able to go to Disneyland for many years since I no longer live in California. Bummer! But I'm sure whoever you get will love it!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Bethene! Do we need to send the ninja gerbils to help you sort the list??


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! I totally forgot about that excitement yet to come! I drive my poor fiancé nuts running to the window every time one comes past or calling him any evening I don't come straight home during reaper shipping season.. 



WitchyKitty said:


> UPS truck drives down my street...my eyes jump to the window, my heart races...then I'm like, "Calm down WitchyKitty, no one has even gotten their Victims, yet!"
> Ah, the suspense and agony of multiple delivery trucks on your street teasing you around SR time is drawing near...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchy shoes, oh my, I NEEEEEED those.

I actually bought an awesome pair pf real witchy shoes yesterday at my fav resale store. They are too small for me, but I had to have them at least for display. They are like a size 5 or so.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks so much Bethene for being our fearless leader of the reaping!! Any help you need just say the word.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Sadly, I have never been to Disneyland. I live in the middle of nowhere, and was always told that Disney World was better (blasphemy to the original, I know!). So when I was finally old enough to go on my own, that's where I went. I've been to DW twice, but not in many years. 

Technically, I had the opportunity to go to Disneyland last year by myself, but I chose not to go. I'm still kicking myself for it, but I couldn't justify spending $1000 abruptly, all on just me, while my children were staying with family, and my fiance was working. It seemed selfish, even though I never actually do anything for myself. My fiance was going to pay for it, too! At the time though, I thought that I could be part of the Haunted Mansion's midnight ride for the 45th anniversary. Then I found out that it was only for season passholders, which of course, I am not. So, I scrapped the whole thing. 

Had Hatty already made his appearance, I may have thought twice about it and gone anyway, even though I couldn't do the midnight ride. Now that he's back, I'd really like to go! I want to take my kiddos, though.



nhh said:


> Is it victim time yet??? I'm excited!!!! I'm going to Disneyland next weekend... Someone may get a Haunted Mansion trinket.... just sayin..... Who wants to be my victim?????


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

nhh said:


> Is it victim time yet??? I'm excited!!!! I'm going to Disneyland next weekend... Someone may get a Haunted Mansion trinket.... just sayin..... Who wants to be my victim?????


I was at Disneyland last weekend! They have sooo much fun Mansion stuff now. Have fun!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Sadly, I have never been to Disneyland. I live in the middle of nowhere, and was always told that Disney World was better (blasphemy to the original, I know!). So when I was finally old enough to go on my own, that's where I went. I've been to DW twice, but not in many years.
> 
> Technically, I had the opportunity to go to Disneyland last year by myself, but I chose not to go. I'm still kicking myself for it, but I couldn't justify spending $1000 abruptly, all on just me, while my children were staying with family, and my fiance was working. It seemed selfish, even though I never actually do anything for myself. My fiance was going to pay for it, too! At the time though, I thought that I could be part of the Haunted Mansion's midnight ride for the 45th anniversary. Then I found out that it was only for season passholders, which of course, I am not. So, I scrapped the whole thing.
> 
> Had Hatty already made his appearance, I may have thought twice about it and gone anyway, even though I couldn't do the midnight ride. Now that he's back, I'd really like to go! I want to take my kiddos, though.


I grew up in OC so spent a lot of time there. Last few years I took my little one for Halloween. He's only seen the Haunted Mansion reset to Nightmare before Christmas. Since Hatty is back, I have to take him and made sure it's before labor day when the reset happens. I'll miss Halloween there but, we did just get back from an awesome summer vacation. 

It's a short trip from AZ to CA. I'm going to bust him outta school early on Friday. He has no idea... 

So who is my victim going to be????


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

nhh said:


> It's a short trip from AZ to CA. I'm going to bust him outta school early on Friday. He has no idea...


Bust me outta here, too!!!! Today was hell..!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

almost time to see who my victim is&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> On it!
> 
> A little Chambord Raspberry...a little Amaretto...a touch of Crown Royal...bit o'pineapple juice and sweet and sour...and just a splash of Sprite. Voila! Unsuspecting Victim! Enjoy


oh yum yum heres one for a martini glass malibu rum, vanilla vodka, touch of chambord, pineapple juice..........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

printersdevil....tjmaxx of all places....lookee here......... now i have and do come across old victorian real boots at auctions, omg their feet were tiny..ive gotten two real pair, but this ceramic pair is so cute!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Did i miss signup?!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> Did i miss signup?!


Nope! Just in time! Send a message to bethene with the info (first page of this thread has whatcha need!). The more, the scarier!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I debated, but I decided to participate this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok guys i am far enough with my gathering of witches i am in  i will make my likes and dis likes and send my pm


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> printersdevil....tjmaxx of all places....lookee here......... now i have and do come across old victorian real boots at auctions, omg their feet were tiny..ive gotten two real pair, but this ceramic pair is so cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 249165


omg love the boots


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethene's computer problems made me realize I'd better fix my own before it got any worse. Where the power cord plugs into my laptop was getting really loose thanks to a broken piece of plastic that held the screw in place. I went on ebay and found that a new housing wasn't cheap, so I raided the junk drawer, found a small washer and improvised. Now it's fixed! Of course I do have an ancient behemoth desktop and hubby's laptop to fall back on if necessary (but I really like this one).  

Someone mentioned boxes earlier and I'm so glad they did. I'm always scrambling to find a box big enough at the last minute. I even spent several hours decorating the outside of one only to find that in the end it was too small.  So with all of you as my witnesses, I vow to have a variety of boxes to accommodate my victim's goodies or you have permission to unleash the ninja gerbils on me.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn Saki..I joined too...sigh...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so now that Saki and Kelloween are in I have to adjust my likes. With you two and Terra not doing it I took off the customized list from the last few years, might have to put a couple back on!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

How did I miss this!!?? A bunch of people who said they couldn't have caved in and joined last minute....are you sure you won't change your mind?!  I'm looking at you too Auditor! I mean BR1MSTON3 is in and a tree crushed his house!!

In all seriousness we will miss those of you not joining us this go around and look forward to your return next year if you so choose!



Terra said:


> You all are going to kill me but I won't be participating this year. We've got a lot going on at the house (projects) and making a stone during all of it would probably make me more batty than I am. Love you all


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I picked up a few little generic things today for whoever my victim happens to be!! Really it was just an excuse to hit up 5 Below without my husband.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in this year! I'm so excited to the reaper! The last few years have been so much fun.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm new to the forum but this sounds like fun. Is it ok that mine would be store bought? I'm not good with homemade stuff. I would like to join if it's not too late.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Barbie K said:


> I'm new to the forum but this sounds like fun. Is it ok that mine would be store bought? I'm not good with homemade stuff. I would like to join if it's not too late.



Absolutely ok! Sign ups are thru tomorrow so see the first post on instructions and welcome aboard!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Absolutely ok! Sign ups are thru tomorrow so see the first post on instructions and welcome aboard!


Thank you! Just sent Bethene a PM to join. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,please join us, store bought is just fine ,as is thrift store ,garage sale,etc


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

bethene said:


> yes,please join us, store bought is just fine ,as is thrift store ,garage sale,etc


PM sent, thanks! I see from the want list that most are easy to shop for. Thank you for doing this. I am sure it is no easy task.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

At this point, just one thing to say....

muhahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Damn Saki..I joined too...sigh...


haha that's awesome


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

was your fault...hahaha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

How many now, Bethene?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so now that Saki and Kelloween are in I have to adjust my likes. With you two and Terra not doing it I took off the customized list from the last few years, might have to put a couple back on!


lol ok cool


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki's in! I knew she couldn't 'not' join... J/K


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So happy you girls decided to join. It just wouldn't seem right without you!

Now, bethene, we need VICTIMS! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki's in! I knew she couldn't 'not' join... J/K


Lol you know me well lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay for last minute sign ups! So exciting!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this last minute enough?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I signed up yesterday, and today I went window shopping so that I would be prepared when I get my victim. Now I know which stores have started putting stuff out. Last year they were slow in putting out Halloween items. Can't wait to get a victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!!! I missed so much while I was gone today...The group is getting bigger and some of you who weren't going to join changed your minds!!! Party time!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone, don't forget to get those lists added to the likes/dislikes thread, as well as sending it to bethene!!!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I am joining on my own this year. I have helped out in the shadows with my wife's victims but now I want one for myself!
victim...victim...victim...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

That's awesome! I wish my husband got into Halloween. Maybe I'll get one of the little monsters to join in with me some day.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ok, updated my list to be more specific!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Love those boots! That would go great next to the fireplace

QUOTE=screamqueen2012;1774629]printersdevil....tjmaxx of all places....lookee here......... now i have and do come across old victorian real boots at auctions, omg their feet were tiny..ive gotten two real pair, but this ceramic pair is so cute! 


View attachment 249165
[/QUOTE]


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Time for a victim???? I'm waiting. I have not read through a whole lot of stuff yet, just getting started. But did I see Terra isn't joining this year? That's sad. She okay?

I still wear my bracelets all the time Saki!! Glad you jumped in.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

So excited can't wait for Victim time


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> So excited can't wait for Victim time
> View attachment 249247


ok quote of the year.....elvis left the building.....this is great moonwitchkitty!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For my future Reaper, for sure, make sure you check my list in the L/D thread after you get me...changed a couple things from the list I sent bethene to give to you. We saw some things today that we really wanted to add to our list. Knowing me, I'll still be changing things tomorrow, so if you somehow get me before tomorrow ends, you may want to check it, yet again, hahaha. It's basically the same list bethene has, just a few added things. 

Oh, and I have been adding things to my Pinterest like crazy, too, especially my Fall/Harvest, Indoor Halloween and Outdoor Halloween boards...so be sure to peek at those, too. I linked a couple things from my list to my pins, but there's tons more new stuff I recently pinned. Just trying to make it as easy as possible for you to know our style!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh snap! I barely made it in time! 

Question: is this the first of 2 SRs? Or THE SR?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This is the Main Secret Reaper...after this one, there will be the Secret Reaper 2.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in I'm in! 

Not that in makes a difference which reaper it is I guess....I usually only make the second one but I'm hoping for both this year. 

Y'all don't even know this is the highlight of my season. My parents ask me every year what I'm sending out and what I got in return. My neighbors get excited for it too since they get to watch the happy dance when I come home to a box at the door!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I'm in I'm in!
> 
> Not that in makes a difference which reaper it is I guess....I usually only make the second one but I'm hoping for both this year.
> 
> Y'all don't even know this is the highlight of my season. My parents ask me every year what I'm sending out and what I got in return. My neighbors get excited for it too since they get to watch the happy dance when I come home to a box at the door!


This is a family/neighborhood affair here, too.. I work in my garage, so I'm always out talking to the neighbors about the newest development. Love it..!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

one more day,I will hold it open until I check in on Monday morning...we have like 113,


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

113, is that one of the biggest? Thanks Bethene for organizing this crazy fun. What a logistical nightmare it must be. I raise a toast to you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I'm in I'm in!
> 
> Not that in makes a difference which reaper it is I guess....I usually only make the second one but I'm hoping for both this year.
> 
> Y'all don't even know this is the highlight of my season. My parents ask me every year what I'm sending out and what I got in return. My neighbors get excited for it too since they get to watch the happy dance when I come home to a box at the door!


Glad you're in.  You were my reaper last year and I still smile at Edward Cullen's ashes every time I walk by.  And of course you were wonderful enough to send Oreos to a pregnant lady--that alone elevates you to reaper goddess!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Last day for signups! Come on. You know you want to do this! 

I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it! (oh great! The Pointer Sisters are going to be chiming that inside my head for hours)  I have three projects started and hoping that one or even all three will correspond to my victim's list.  Will be gone tomorrow morning but hoping I have a victim waiting for me when I return! (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

.........................


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelloween that baby is just killing us he's so adorable! I know I plan on playing around on Pinterest when I get home from church and maybe I'll find some things to add to my list or ideas for my future victim! Can't wait! Today will tick by slow. LOL


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Im in! im in!
I hope the deadline means you can still sign up today.
I wasn't going to do it, but you all convinced me
Ill pm Bethene In just a second


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok quote of the year.....elvis left the building.....this is great moonwitchkitty!!


I'm a Comic book nerd and Mr J the old style gangster has always had my heart could be one of the reasons I went as Harley last Halloween. ♥


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm a Comic book nerd and Mr J the old style gangster has always had my heart could be one of the reasons I went as Harley last Halloween. ♥


Harley rocks!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so awesome that more people are signing up last minute!  Here's to another awesome super fun Reaper!!!

Remember, for those of you still considering, or just popping into the forum and seeing this, bethene said she will allow sign up today and overnight, until she wakes up in the morning and checks her messages! Hurry hurry!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm getting so anxious to get crafting/shopping for a victim!! Normally I don't wish away my weekend, but is it Monday yet?!?


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Look at all of this. Lego is selling all these new halloween related things now like Scooby doo sets that have awesome pieces. 


Like this...









And this...









Or this...









Also this...









And the last Scooby doo set...









And Lego has these grab bag series that they do too. So they have them at most store's, but what you do is buy this little bag and inside it is a mini figure(Lego person). But you can't tell what it is, so it is like a grab bag. And they are about three dollar's each. But in September they have a new series that is all halloween monsters and things. And they are....









So as you can tell I really like all of these(Winks) and if you are my reaper(wink wink) you can see how much I love these(Winks and hints even more).


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Walking Dead said:


> Look at all of this. Lego is selling all these new halloween related things now like Scooby doo sets that have awesome pieces.
> 
> 
> Like this...
> ...


Oh but the problem is I love Scooby Doo and Halloween both, so I may have a really, really, really hard time parting with these.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's getting closer to Victim Time!!!  

The Ninja Gerbils are slacking a bit this year with getting Victim match up info...they need to get on it!! On second thought, maybe the gerbils could go give bethene a hand putting the matches together!? Then, bethene would have some help with all that work...aaaaand, maybe, just maybe, a gerbil or two could secretly share some of that info with us when they come back outside for their breaks! Win/Win for everybody!! Yeah? Yeah!



Another thought...I have had a couple Reapers, now, who have sent me things that I never even thought to put on my list...completely awesome things that I love...they did this simply by stalking my posts across the forum and reading further into my likes. So, my Future Reaper, I made a long, detailed list, but if you see a post of mine that gives you an idea for a gift that I never wrote down...there is no definite need to stick to just my list! Stalk away, lol, and find what you think I will love! I have received such wonderful gifts...things that were on my list, and some that were not. I am easy to please.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Oh but the problem is I love Scooby Doo and Halloween both, so I may have a really, really, really hard time parting with these.


I totally get how you feel. All of this looks so cool and awesome, but you can't always get it all. Or can you...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> The Ninja Gerbils are slacking a bit this year with getting Victim match up info...they need to get on it!! On second thought, maybe the gerbils could go give bethene a hand putting the matches together!? Then, bethene would have some help with all that work...aaaaand, maybe, just maybe, a gerbil or two could secretly share some of that info with us when they come back outside for their breaks! Win/Win for everybody!! Yeah? Yeah!


All the gerbils overheard was "The Ninja Gerbils are slacking..." Didn't go over well....Half of them muttered something about going over to the Christmas site. The other half said something about being glad to help, but it would cost ya...

I'll see what can I do...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> All the gerbils overheard was "The Ninja Gerbils are slacking..." Didn't go over well....Half of them muttered something about going over to the Christmas site. The other half said something about being glad to help, but it would cost ya...
> 
> I'll see what can I do...


Well, they are quite appreciated, as they are every year, no doubt about that...but lately, they seem to be more interested in the bar.  The gerbils know they have a job to do...they were trained for this...


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

The Walking Dead said:


> Look at all of this. Lego is selling all these new halloween related things now like Scooby doo sets that have awesome pieces.
> 
> 
> Like this...
> ...



I love all the Scooby Doo sets! I seriously might get them all. I've been collecting Legos for about 6 years now, a few years ago they had a theme called Monster Fighters and even though I'm only missing three sets I really regret not buying all of them. The Scooby doo sets might be really hard to find anytime soon. They were sold out on Legos website within two weeks of releasing them  .


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Some Lego sets are notoriously hard to get. I missed the Scooby ones but have got one of the Doctor Who sets already on pre-order. Am not gonna miss those!
The only set I have completely is the Lord of the Rings ones - missing only one of the Hobbit series though!


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I love all the Scooby Doo sets! I seriously might get them all. I've been collecting Legos for about 6 years now, a few years ago they had a theme called Monster Fighters and even though I'm only missing three sets I really regret not buying all of them. The Scooby doo sets might be really hard to find anytime soon. They were sold out on Legos website within two weeks of releasing them  .


Me and my family got a lot of the monster fighter sets too. We are missing a couple too, but the cost a lot now. But we got one of the Scooby doo sets at Fred Meyer, so maybe a store near you might have some sets like bartells or Wal-Mart.  And if you want to see how much the monster fighter sets cost try bricklink.com this site is really good for buying legos.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So tomorrow is the day we get our victims right?!?!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, victims tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll have to check out bricklink.com, thanks! We've searched all the stores in a three town radius around us with no luck. There is a Lego store about two hours away, we'll probably stop by there when we go drop my boyfriends sister off at the airport in a couple weeks.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I may have bought a pumpkin in case my victim would like a corpsed pumpkin!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a few more hours! tick-tock! If you wanna join in better get your info to bethene! so exciting! I love reading all the likes/dislikes wondering which one of you I'll get the pleasure of reaping! LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Another thought...I have had a couple Reapers, now, who have sent me things that I never even thought to put on my list...completely awesome things that I love...they did this simply by stalking my posts across the forum and reading further into my likes. So, my Future Reaper, I made a long, detailed list, but if you see a post of mine that gives you an idea for a gift that I never wrote down...there is no definite need to stick to just my list! Stalk away, lol, and find what you think I will love! I have received such wonderful gifts...things that were on my list, and some that were not. I am easy to please.


Same here dear reaper. Don't feel limited by my list. Feel free to stalk away!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We got some stuff from Ikea a few weeks ago & they came the best cat toy EVAR!! (aka brown packing paper). After the Furry Ruiner Bros. got through fritzing through it, I saved half of it for packing up my victim's stuff. 

I like to pack with things other than packing paper or the usual packing stuff, like creepy cloth, Halloween dish towels, etc., but generally I still need some good, old fashioned packing materials, especially if I'm sending breakable stuff. 

It's also good for mache so maybe my victim can use it when they're done!

For those that are new to this, when you think you've got enough packing material, whether it's styrofoam peanuts, paper, or those inflatable packing things they have now, YOU NEED MORE!! MORE TAPE!! MORE PAPER!! MOREMOREMORE!!

I think that last year we had a few boxes & gifts get damaged so remember to pack things well, especially if you're doing anything but delivering it by hand to their front door.

Has anyone ever done that? Lived close enough to just drop it at their victim's house?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> We got some stuff from Ikea a few weeks ago & they came the best cat toy EVAR!! (aka brown packing paper). After the Furry Ruiner Bros. got through fritzing through it, I saved half of it for packing up my victim's stuff.
> 
> I like to pack with things other than packing paper or the usual packing stuff, like creepy cloth, Halloween dish towels, etc., but generally I still need some good, old fashioned packing materials, especially if I'm sending breakable stuff.
> 
> ...


I think I remember reading once that someone was able to do that, that would be nice, that much more I could spend on whats inside the box BUT that is almost impossible. I think we should all form a halloween town to live in and lets all be neighbors.
I just wanted to ditto what you said about the packing supplies, I think it was last year that several people had broken items and boxes that looked like they had been ran over, it's sad really but it is soooo worth it to pack well then to end up wasting money and all your hard work for you items to arrive broken. I have my fingers crossed everything arrives safely this year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have had a couple of folks over the years drop off to their victims, 

I have started matching, and also started sending, I will try to get you yours tomorrow, but if I don 't do not worry, I am plugging away!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Has anyone ever done that? Lived close enough to just drop it at their victim's house?


That would be awesome! There's a few others in my state but I think the closest one is two hours away. 

Getting anxious!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Yes, victims tomorrow!!!!!


Aww man! I had the coolest GIF of Linus dancing to add to this post! It's too large, though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got a victim! I've got a victim! Oh, victim, you are going to be SO MUCH FUN to stalk! Mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep checking in just in case.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I keep checking in just in case.


I'm doing the same thing!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> That would be awesome! There's a few others in my state but I think the closest one is two hours away.
> 
> Getting anxious!


I think this is the first time multiple people from the same county as me are participating. Super exciting!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Twas the night before Reaping and all through the house, not a creature was stirring, not even the rat skeletons still in the shopping bag...

Can't wait...Can't sleep...Can't wait!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Eeeek its starting to happen!! I am so excited. Glad I was so busy today...its usually the longest day waiting (well other than the day you know your victim's gift is going to be delivered)! I hope I am busy at work tomorrow otherwise I may just hit refresh over and over hoping my victim is delivered. Well who am I kidding I will probably check as often as possible anyway!!

Regarding the hand delivering...I had the chance to do that one year. I ended up with a victim that was not only in my state but that I knew. I asked bethene if rather than sending her a tracking number from shipping if I could send her a picture of the box on my victim's front porch.  I was so stressed trying to sneak it onto her porch and get the picture hoping she wouldn't peek out. Later it turned out she wasn't even home.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG the anticipation!!!!! Totally excited!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh dang, forgot to ask to sign up ><


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Gah, I missed it by a day too. Oh well, I suppose if I'm too busy to sign up I don't need one more thing to do. I'll miss participating this year but looking forward to following the Reaper threads! Happy Reaping!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

bethene said:


> one more day,I will hold it open until I check in on Monday morning...we have like 113,


Toast and Kitty....there is still time.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> Oh dang, forgot to ask to sign up ><





S_Toast said:


> Gah, I missed it by a day too. Oh well, I suppose if I'm too busy to sign up I don't need one more thing to do. I'll miss participating this year but looking forward to following the Reaper threads! Happy Reaping!


Send bethene your info! She said signup's going on through the night..!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ooooo, thanks! Writing the pm now


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my victim info!! YAY!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I was going to send a few PMs this morning but then I realized that the recipients are also waiting for their victims, so I held off. Then the diabolically evil side of me imagined sending a PM to everyone participating in the exchange.  Oh how thrilled everyone would be thinking their victim had arrived, only to find out it was just a PM from me. 

Then I imagined the backlash!  Such an immature stunt may not get me banned from the forum, but oh how I shudder at the retaliation--Ninja gerbils armed not with weapons, but with thousands of Barney and Dora dolls that never shut up and whose batteries never die!!!    

So I've banished my diabolically evil side (until she sneaks out again) and promise not to send any PMs until all victims have been assigned.  With that said, I'm off for an action-filled morning of doctors appointments, grocery shopping and wondering who'll be my victim!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Lizzy that is too evil! I'm glad you stopped yourself. I keep trying to stop myself from refreshing and looking at for new messages. I need to find something to keep myself busy today. Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim time to make some goodies for you


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzy, the baby is beautiful.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> For those that are new to this, when you think you've got enough packing material, whether it's styrofoam peanuts, paper, or those inflatable packing things they have now, YOU NEED MORE!! MORE TAPE!! MORE PAPER!! MOREMOREMORE!!



Oh, I'm going to have to disagree here. 

MORE is NOT always better. 

The point of packing is to cushion a blow. A lot of times the OVERPACKING is what causes the damage, because so much packing has been stuffed into a box the blows transfer straight to the breakables, or worse, if you've got so much packing your having to force the lid closed, it's a good sign you're stressing your items.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene, 

Here offering my traditional rescue services if needed.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Firing up the pc to see if I got a Veeectum...Bwahahahaha!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Then I have to plant the Plumeria cutting I got yesterday. It has blooms so now am worried. Wasn't expecting such a big cutting when we went to inlaws yesterday! Yipes!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ohhhh my little victim, I have you now in my mits! I have things to show you  wondrous things...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Time to start the obsessive refreshing of my inbox! Can hardly wait!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

nope. no victim for me yet....have to check back later!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

victim! Victim! Victim!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

victim where are you? I am off work today and we are on our way to OK City to a doc appointment for Richy. I hope to get your name so i can do some stalking and maybe shopping.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

randomly stalking so as to throw you off the trail, dear victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now to figure out which items I want to tackle for my darling victim...so many things I could do...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yay! Kelloween you decided to join!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That moment when you see your victim's list, and realize there was something in an out of town store the day before, that you saw that was on their list, and you are now home, hours away from said store. Sigh, lol.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh uoooooooooooo.... my victims likes is alittle different than mine.......ouuuuuuuuuu i love out of the box, alittle challenge... i'll stew on this for a bit....... already got one or two ideas, can i pull it off? hmmmmm


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Oh, I'm going to have to disagree here.
> 
> MORE is NOT always better.
> 
> The point of packing is to cushion a blow. A lot of times the OVERPACKING is what causes the damage, because so much packing has been stuffed into a box the blows transfer straight to the breakables, or worse, if you've got so much packing your having to force the lid closed, it's a good sign you're stressing your items.


but pack your items individually cause they will break..and dont overcrowd unwrapped things, they break, just saying..... each breakable item should be wrapped and placed protected..........


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG - I missed all the staking out Bethene's house waiting for victims and next thing I know, I had a message with mine! Too bad I only have 1 kid who graduated - her party and such has kept me busy so I didn't fret about the Reaper! 

But the party is over and now I can concentrate on stalking SOMEONE !!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> That moment when you see your victim's list, and realize there was something in an out of town store the day before, that you saw that was on their list, and you are now home, hours away from said store. Sigh, lol.



YEEES! That has happened to me every year. That, or something at a thrift store, or yard sale...ugh. 

I had a moment last night, when I logged in to the site and saw that I had a private message. I danced around in my chair, biting my lip excitedly, then opened the mail and...it wasn't from bethene! Oh no! haha But I did appreciate it very much, it was very helpful, and I love mail so it's all good. 

Now...victim, victim, victim!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spent the morning deep cleaning my garage so that everything's in it's place when I get my victim... Then STRAIGHT TO WORK!

If only it were that easy, huh? I never get straight to work... I have like the seven stages of reaper.

1) Shock. "No way. I got my victim? NO I DIDN'T! Seriously?!"
2) Inadequacy. "Oh craaaaaap, there's no way I'm going to be able to do anything on this list!"
3) Guilt. "My poor victim. They're gonna get such a crappy box."
4) Bargaining. "Maybe I can just buy them a gift card! Yeah, then they won't hate me!"
5) Ideas. "Maybe, just maybe I can do (this) and/or (this)."
6) A PLAN! "Okay, Maybe I've got this! I'm gonna make a list!"
7) Too many ideas, too little time. "Crap! There's no way I'm going to do all of this by the shipping deadline! I'll just stay up all night... 3 or 4 times. No big deal!"


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Darn! Still waiting for my victim.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love this LadyGoats!! So true for me too!! Now I just need my victim so I can get started on the 7 stages!! 
I did pretty good at first this morning nonchalantly checking to see if I had one. Which gradually became checking every 5 minutes. Now I can't concentrate and keep grabbing my phone every time it tells me I have an email AND checking the forum. I'm about ten minutes away from constantly refreshing. I am out of control!! 





LadyGoats said:


> Spent the morning deep cleaning my garage so that everything's in it's place when I get my victim... Then STRAIGHT TO WORK!
> 
> If only it were that easy, huh? I never get straight to work... I have like the seven stages of reaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Has anyone ever done that? Lived close enough to just drop it at their victim's house?


Twice now I've had victims that close enough to hand deliver. I guess "close" depends on the person. I'm willing to drive two hours. I took Texaslucky's to her house and was able to visit with her and printersdevil. really nice.



Witchful Thinking said:


> Regarding the hand delivering...I had the chance to do that one year. I ended up with a victim that was not only in my state but that I knew. I asked bethene if rather than sending her a tracking number from shipping if I could send her a picture of the box on my victim's front porch.  I was so stressed trying to sneak it onto her porch and get the picture hoping she wouldn't peek out. Later it turned out she wasn't even home.


I would have loved to have seen that.

Funny story, (I think) about hand delivering. Several years ago we used to do Secret Reaper on HauntForum. My guy lived in Wichita, which is less than 2 hours away, and I was going up to see some family up that way, anyway. I made him a four foot tall Sam from Trick R Treat, and figured I save shipping it by just taking it to him. Of course, he wasn't home. I went to the neighbor across the street and said I had something to leave Mike. Would leaving it in the carport be OK. He said yes, he'd keep an eye on it. So I go to my car and pull out Sam in his little red sleeper and a bag of other stuff I had for Mike, and carried them up to his back porch, went back to my car, and drove off. It wasn't until I was driving away I realazied it might look like I was dropping off an unwanted baby, like in Three Men and A Baby. Not only that, I was leaving the kid outside until Daddy got home. I really hope someone did get the wrong idea, go check on Sam, and check out his burlap head. lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Love this LadyGoats!! So true for me too!! Now I just need my victim so I can get started on the 7 stages!!
> I did pretty good at first this morning nonchalantly checking to see if I had one. Which gradually became checking every 5 minutes. Now I can't concentrate and keep grabbing my phone every time it tells me I have an email AND checking the forum. I'm about ten minutes away from constantly refreshing. I am out of control!!


Do you have the app?

The only reason I'm not refreshing every few minutes is because I have a special tone for the app, so I can discern forum notifications from everything else. Granted, that doesn't stop me from getting all excited when I hear a forum notification… But at least not every tone sets me off. Haha. 

Thanks for working hard on this, bethene!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I do have the app but it stopped working on my iphone several iOS updates ago. I was super sad about it.  I do have the forum linked to my email so I get a notification any time I get a message but that doesn't stop me from checking every few minutes!



LadyGoats said:


> Do you have the app?
> 
> The only reason I'm not refreshing every few minutes is because I have a special tone for the app, so I can discern forum notifications from everything else. Granted, that doesn't stop me from getting all excited when I hear a forum notification… But at least not every tone sets me off. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for working hard on this, bethene!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

OK I keep telling myself it is good I don't have my victim yet. I would be all over the boards stalking them. Now I just check occasionally


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I had to lol at LadyGoats too. That's me as well! I am keeping myself busy cleaning today. Or trying too. Lol. I know bethene is doing the best she can! Thank you Bethene for all you do!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I do have the app but it stopped working on my iphone several iOS updates ago. I was super sad about it.  I do have the forum linked to my email so I get a notification any time I get a message but that doesn't stop me from checking every few minutes!


Ugh, BUMMER! I'm sure you've tried all of the basic stuff (un/reinstalling, changing password, resetting preferences, etc.), right? 

You could set Halloween Forum as a VIP contact so you get special notifications when you get emails from them! Y'know, something like a witch cackling, or whatnot? Just a thought 



beautifulnightmare said:


> I had to lol at LadyGoats too. That's me as well! I am keeping myself busy cleaning today. Or trying too. Lol. I know bethene is doing the best she can! Thank you Bethene for all you do!


I'm finished cleaning, so now I have nothing to distract me from the excitement. Well, I do have about 35,293,204 other projects I could work on... but PSHHHHH!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol. I decided to watch The Woman in Black 2. I love the creepy house.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> We got some stuff from Ikea a few weeks ago & they came the best cat toy EVAR!! (aka brown packing paper). After the Furry Ruiner Bros. got through fritzing through it, I saved half of it for packing up my victim's stuff.
> 
> I like to pack with things other than packing paper or the usual packing stuff, like creepy cloth, Halloween dish towels, etc., but generally I still need some good, old fashioned packing materials, especially if I'm sending breakable stuff.
> 
> ...




Two years ago I dropped my reaper package(s) off to mistress of the Abyss....good thing they would have been a nightmare to ship...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Lol. I decided to watch The Woman in Black 2. I love the creepy house.


How was it? We watched the first one, have been thinking about the second one. How is it in comparison to the first? I can't watch things that are too gory, but scary is okay...


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, I was scaremes victim last year and she and her husband came to my house to deliver it. It was so much fun getting to meet her and WOW did she spoil me with tons of things to get me started with my own haunt stuff. I can't wait to pull it all out to decorate.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

doto said:


> Two years ago I dropped my reaper package(s) off to mistress of the Abyss....good thing they would have been a nightmare to ship...


I live in Louisiana..is that to far for the next ones you make?? lol, those are GREAT!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have my victim!!!!! Whoot whoot! Short likes and silikes though.  not much to work with. Let the stalking begin!!!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

*sigh* still waiting.....victim, victim, victim!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

waiting also..whisper...


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Crap! I've been away for a while and missed the sign up. First time in like years


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

terri, message her..I'm sure she can get you in


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> I live in Louisiana..is that to far for the next ones you make?? lol, those are GREAT!


Be there in a jiffy with new columns....Since I live in Orleans it's gotta be close right.....wait it's not New Orleans.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so not good at being patient......


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Doto, those are awesome columns. What a gift!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

A 7 step program for Secret Reapers. Got to love that. I just need patience in this waiting game. Taps foot on the floorboard of the car---no I am not driving.

Scareme, we were in the City today and I thought about you. Richy had an appointment with his back surgeon. So it was a quick trip up and back. Mom wanted me to find the pie restaurant, but then she would have had to drive an hour to get it. lol


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Still waiting (impatiently) for my victim's name and information, too. Perhaps I need to send out the flying monkeys...!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Still waiting for my victim to soooo ready ?


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I purposely haven't checked all day--now I can't stay away! I can't handle the stress!!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I know. I am off work today so I have been checking in all day. lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't mind the waiting. I like the suspense. Wondering just who will be my lucky victim. Once I read the PM then it's time to get to work stalking. So I guess I'm weird I like the torture. Lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like several new posts to read since I left this morning.  No victim yet, so I'll try to keep myself busy looking at my thrift store goodies I bought today. I'll have to refrain from posting pictures of some of my haul as it's waiting to be customized for my dear victim. Every time I found something, I imagined how I would alter it.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh yeah! I received my victim and he...Oh, I mean she...lol...or maybe it IS a he... Just might be the BEST victim! *evil laugh


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm super excited! Can't wait to see who my victem is. Thanks so much Beth!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I didn't get to finish the movie The Woman in Black 2. I got about halfway through it before husband and little monsters came home and I had to start dinner early because of football and cheer practice. I liked what I saw so far. Not really any gorey. Just dark and creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. anything being homemade would be even more delectble. I would like a midnight syndicate cd... the 13th hour. and any nox arcana cds would be fine. if someone was talented, and artsy, they could make me a sign that says RenKa on it. i could glue it on a board after i get it
dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for

i'm in for s


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. anything being homemade would be even more delectble. I would like a midnight syndicate cd... the 13th hour. and any nox arcana cds would be fine. if someone was talented, and artsy, they could make me a sign that says RenKa on it. i could glue it on a board after i get it
> dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for
> 
> i'm in for s


Make sure you add this list to the Likes and Dislikes List Thread! Glad to see you joined!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

just popping in to share a quick beer! Been moving this week. losing my mind.....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Moving is the WORST! Cheers! Is bethene still in there working? Updates from gerbils?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Whoooo hoooo! Got my victim!! Now the fun (and second guessing) starts!! lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing!! Looks like I will have a second day of stalking the thread for a victim ahead of me (of course that won't stop me from checking 100 more times before bedtime just on the off chance)! Its funny how it starts to get very quiet in here once everyone starts getting victims and slinking off to the corners to stalk them. 



LadyGoats said:


> Moving is the WORST! Cheers! Is bethene still in there working? Updates from gerbils?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I was wondering the same thing!! Looks like I will have a second day of stalking the thread for a victim! Its funny how it starts to get very quiet in here once everyone starts getting victims and slinking off to the corners to stalk them.


That's what I was thinking!! Sure is quiet o'er here...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The gerbils were inside most of the day helping Bethene. They report that everyone is matched up, but it takes time to send out the messages. 

Which means they know who your victims are. 

Muhahaha.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this (my first time - newbie here). I just hope I don't disappoint my victim. I'm not crafty at all so mine will have to be purchased. I just hope my victim has a nice long list to pick from. I have checked a few times today and still waiting. Very excited!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ohhh you are SO mean. That's torture!! Yet somehow your post made me so happy.




The Auditor said:


> The gerbils were inside most of the day helping Bethene. They report that everyone is matched up, but it takes time to send out the messages.
> 
> Which means they know who your victims are.
> 
> Muhahaha.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Whoooo hoooo! Got my victim!! Now the fun (and second guessing) starts!! lol


you have me..I know...lol


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Woohoo! Victim received. Now to the fun part! Time to unpack my glue gun.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My creepy crazy stalking can officially begin! Time to visit everyone's profile, stalk everyone on Pinterest and give all of you the wrong idea that I'm your reaper. Sadly you're not within personal delivery distance my sweet victim. But don't worry, I'll still find you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guys, done for the night , sorry I don't have them all out, spent part of the day with my daughter. have everyone matched, will start again tomorrow, been a long day


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> ok guys, done for the night , sorry I don't have them all out, spent part of the day with my daughter. have everyone matched, will start again tomorrow, been a long day


Thanks for doing what you could!! Glad to hear you got some family time, get some rest!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> The gerbils were inside most of the day helping Bethene. They report that everyone is matched up, but it takes time to send out the messages.
> 
> Which means they know who your victims are.
> 
> Muhahaha.


I've been pacing and snarky for hours, because our internet was out, and I was sure I'd come back to a victim. Tell those gerbils to stay away from my internet connection, that wasn't a funny trick!  So maybe tomorrow, I'll have a victim, victim, victim!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for all that you did today!! And thanks for letting us know you are done for the night so I know to stop checking every two minutes! 



bethene said:


> ok guys, done for the night , sorry I don't have them all out, spent part of the day with my daughter. have everyone matched, will start again tomorrow, been a long day


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 249709
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaaaaaaaaaaa


that witch was MINE..... make another moon broom parking sign...!!!! shes SO CUTE!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Me, too. Thanks, bethene. I have been so excited today since I was off work. I really am glad that I didn't get my name today or I would have gotten nothing done when we got home. Lol. Tomorrow I will have my victim and then the fun begins!!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Woke up and had to check one more time. No victim yet. Luckily I have tomorrow off work so I can sit and click refresh until I do have someone to stalk! Just kidding. My family will probably keep me pretty busy tomorrow!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> just popping in to share a quick beer! Been moving this week. losing my mind.....


hope all goes well for you, I feel you!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

EXCITING....came on with crossed fingers in hopes I would have a victim, but alas...it has yet to be. 

No worries, i'll soon have you my dear victim! -rubs hands together fiendishly-


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

time to go to every ones page so nobody knows who I have!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

No victim yet. I think I'll start stalking just to practice...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

nhh said:


> No victim yet. I think I'll start stalking just to practice...


I love this..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have just spend several hours stalking lots of people! Gotta keep people confused. I will continue this for a couple of days.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I have just spend several hours stalking lots of people! Gotta keep people confused. I will continue this for a couple of days.


No! No! No! Please don't confuse me any more than I already am.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

To be honest, with this many people participating I don't even bother trying to figure out my reaper. Ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> To be honest, with this many people participating I don't even bother trying to figure out my reaper. Ain't nobody got time for dat!


ive never been one to try and figure it out LOL


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope you all have lots of fun forgot to sign up in the end but will look forward to seeing what you all get.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Here I sat last night, liking people's posts who were thanking bethene for her hard work. Then I went to bed and lay there happy, knowing today could very well be victim day, when I realized that I didn't thank her myself! Oh no! If I wouldn't have woken everyone up by getting back up, I'd have done it then...but I couldn't risk it. So now I'm home from dropping the kiddo off at school, and THANK YOU, BETHENE!! We know you work extra hard with this task, and we appreciate you very much!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Here I sat last night, liking people's posts who were thanking bethene for her hard work. Then I went to bed and lay there happy, knowing today could very well be victim day, when I realized that I didn't thank her myself! Oh no! If I wouldn't have woken everyone up by getting back up, I'd have done it then...but I couldn't risk it. So now I'm home from dropping the kiddo off at school, and THANK YOU, BETHENE!! We know you work extra hard with this task, and we appreciate you very much!


Yes bethene, thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Spouse-to-be ordered a bunch of stuff from Amazon for the wedding, which means I have lots of boxes ready to choose from to send goodies in!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I made it through the littlest monsters first day of preschool and without either of us crying! I even managed to work a little on cleaning the basement. My goal is to get it organized before I start back to school next week. Plus my Halloween stuff if down there and I want to go through it to see if there's anything my victim might like. Haven't made it back got that corner yet but hopefully by the time I learn my victims likes I will be able to get to it. Lol


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Still waiting for my victim. I can't imagine how tired bethene must be after all her work the past day or so. Wow, this is a HUGE job that she does. Thank you so much and please know that we are so proud to have you do this for us. We may seem to be only interested in our victims---well that is true----but we are thankful of you too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still waiting too.  But have managed to get my work table set back up in the dining room and ready to start.  Also realized I'll really have to work on making the house child-friendly before the little one starts to explore. I'm used to leaving my x-acto knives and such in easy reach and I can't do that anymore.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

joanneB said:


> Hope you all have lots of fun forgot to sign up in the end but will look forward to seeing what you all get.


If you didn't get into this one, you can always sign up for SR2, which is right after this one! Watch for the sign ups to start for that one.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Still stalking this thread wondering who my victim is going to be....victim! victim! victim!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I made it through the littlest monsters first day of preschool and without either of us crying! I even managed to work a little on cleaning the basement. My goal is to get it organized before I start back to school next week. Plus my Halloween stuff if down there and I want to go through it to see if there's anything my victim might like. Haven't made it back got that corner yet but hopefully by the time I learn my victims likes I will be able to get to it. Lol


I rummaged through our basement today as well! OK, so I was supposed to be organizing, but I rummaged through my Halloween stuff, instead.  I also snapped some photos of goodies to put in my photo albums here. I thought that it might help to see what I have, if my SR is inclined to look at my albums. Previously, I only had an album for what I have made myself, and ones for previous years' setups. 

I had to contain myself and not make an album for each collection, haha. I still need to get photos of all of my ToT pails. There are so many, and they're in multiple boxes, under other things. I will probably just post those in my Vintage album, even if some are newer. 

I may not take pictures of my Halloween village items, since I don't have a lot of space for more of those, and I only collect the small and inexpensive ones anyway.

Now to get those photos uploaded...this laptop is agonizingly slow!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been the organizer of small Secret Santa's & it's a pain in the butt. I can't imagine how hard it is with so many people.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Received my victim today, yay!!! Looking forward to going shopping and getting to making 

Thank-you Bethene for all that hard work!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my victim and you are perfect victim! Thank you bethene! This reaper has a big smile on her face.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

there are like cobwebs in my inbox! (and they ain't Halloween decor!)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Victim, I'm ready to clown around with you.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am simultaneously glad I don't have my victim because I have so much to get done today (I know the second I get it I will be unable to help myself and start stalking away) and tortured that I don't have it yet. The waiting is such sweet agony


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ack!  I go away for the weekend, and now have 20 pages to catch up on! That's only for this thread!

Well, it will give me something to do whilst I await my victim...*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been an afternoon of paperwork (yuck) and playing with the baby (yeah) while waiting for my victim. I did stalk someone who joined the forum earlier in the year because I honestly thought it was my best friend.  Turned out it wasn't, but the similarities are eerily similar.  Been stalking a few others too just for practice.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

dawnski said:


> Victim, I'm ready to clown around with you.
> View attachment 249856


I would faint if I opened a box and found him inside 
Clowns are creepy!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*All caught up, yay! All I've managed to get out of this is that lizzyborden has a super cute kiddo.

Do you think that the family will be okay with no dinner tonight? I'd like to spend more time catching up on other threads. *


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I have my victim.... don't expect to see me for a few hours.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Back from vacation and happy to find I have a victim! Thanks, Bethane!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I need a victim!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh man, I was waiting all day to get home from work and find out who my victim is; but when I got here, they weren't there yet. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I have mine..heheheeeeeeeeee...it takes me half the month to plan something!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been stalking you victim. It's so much fun! I already have a few ideas running in my brain. Lol


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, I still don't know who you are, but I couldn't help picking up something today that I hope you will love!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I have plans. I hope my future victim likes them. Lol if not I will have more plans.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Got my victim and boy what fun it's going to be! Already started stalking and planning... buahahahaha


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Anyone notice how when you google how to do something for your victim, half the time it brings you right back here? I love that.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> Well, I have mine..heheheeeeeeeeee...it takes me half the month to plan something!!


It shouldn't. I told you exactly what I wanted from you!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ohhh you are SO mean. That's torture!! Yet somehow your post made me so happy.


They say I'm trouble
They say I'm bad
They say I'm evil
And that makes me glad....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Step 1 - Shock. "I got my victim? No I didn't. REALLY?!"


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Seven stages of Reaper.
> 
> 1) Shock. "No way. I got my victim? NO I DIDN'T! Seriously?!"
> 2) Inadequacy. "Oh craaaaaap, there's no way I'm going to be able to do anything on this list!"
> ...


Aaaaaaaaand immediately into Step 2 and 3! Lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Painting, painting, painting...hand hurts, hand hurts, hand hurts...

I hope my Victim likes what I have been working on for them!! I have already finished two other things...this will make three when I'm finished with it!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

WitchyKitty, you're on top of things! Way to go!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The Mrs. Is very busy with her sewing machine this evening....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Painting, painting, painting...hand hurts, hand hurts, hand hurts...
> 
> I hope my Victim likes what I have been working on for them!! I have already finished two other things...this will make three when I'm finished with it!


OK, Witchy Kitty gets The Reaper Overachiever Award!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to wait another day to get my victim. I have a very early morning tomorrow, otherwise I would probably stay up waiting. Oh well, I can dream of the package I will create once I get my victim. Goodnight all.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Annnndddd I have a Victim! My first Reaper and my Victim is totally opposite of me..... challenge accepted!

And then the realization that my victim is way out of my realm as far as likes...... Still, challange accepted!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait another day to get my victim. I have a very early morning tomorrow, otherwise I would probably stay up waiting. Oh well, I can dream of the package I will create once I get my victim. Goodnight all.


Goodnight Pumkinking30, I am going to stay up waiting.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> lizzy, the baby is beautiful.





Ophelia said:


> *All caught up, yay! All I've managed to get out of this is that lizzyborden has a super cute kiddo.*


Thank you!  I can't believe she'll be five months old tomorrow! Though she won't remember it, hubby and I and are determined to make her first Halloween a memorable one. 

I believe the ninja gerbils stole my victim in retaliation for my evil PM idea yesterday.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

alas, no victim!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Lizzy, your picture makes me smile every single time. 

No victim for me either.... soon. I just know it.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Still waiting....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> WitchyKitty, you're on top of things! Way to go!





lizzyborden said:


> OK, Witchy Kitty gets The Reaper Overachiever Award!


Hahaha! Yeah, and the third item I am currently almost finished with is technically FOUR items, as a set! So, that would really make six items made, so far.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my victim and I can't wait to see their likes and dislikes so I can conjure up something extra evil...I mean special.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Trying to be patient but it's hard. *chants quietly "victim, victim, victim" *


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Witchy Kitty, I am so excited that you have already made so many things for me. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> Witchy Kitty, I am so excited that you have already made so many things for me. lol


Hmmm, maybe you, maybe not...mwahahaha!! I tell ya, as soon as I got my victim, I immediately started shopping and creating!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Sigh...My last refresh for the night. I'm feeling more off than usual, hopefully I just need sleep.*


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

3 projects done! Although I must admit that I started one a few days ago hoping I'd be able to use it. LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> 3 projects done! Although I must admit that I started one a few days ago hoping I'd be able to use it. LOL


Another Reaper Overachiever!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah? Well, I'm stuck in a big, fat, pile of NOTHING! Heading to the few stores that are open 'til 9 (Big Lots, Home Goods, etc.) to peruse the aisles. Hopefully get some ideas.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... Have any of you looked closely at bethene's avatar? Notice the hands. At first glance they look sinister and evil, but a second glance reveals tired cramped hands from all that typing the last few days. 

Get some rest. We'll all be back to check in tomorrow.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah bethene is working late tonight!!! I just got my victim!!!!! I'm doing the victim happy dance!!!
Thank you bethene you are so good to us!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just checked in and I also have a victim. Yay, bethene. You have been working so long on all this. You are the best. I could have waited until tomorrow. THank you so much for doing this for us.

Now to start plotting and planning. Fun ahead.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah victim, and this one is a challenge! A lot of stalking completed though as this victim leaves an easy trail to follow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Yeah? Well, I'm stuck in a big, fat, pile of NOTHING! Heading to the few stores that are open 'til 9 (Big Lots, Home Goods, etc.) to peruse the aisles. Hopefully get some ideas.


I'm sure you'll come up with something awesome...you always do!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sure you'll come up with something awesome...you always do!


... Coming from one of the most fabulous Reapers...

You're so sweeeet!! <3

Just going through the typical oh-crap-what-am-I-gonna-do phase. Everything'll work itself out (I'm not the only one at this point right now, am I..?!).


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

got my victim and man they are the polar opposite of me from what I gather from their short list, lol. I had to pm bethene as I dont know their handle and cant stalk them from the info provided.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> got my victim and man they are the polar opposite of me from what I gather from their short list, lol. I had to pm bethene as I dont know their handle and cant stalk them from the info provided.


Good luck stalking once you find out their handle. I'm hopeful that people with short lists continue to update their lists with likes and dislikes. I find the dislikes at least as helpful as the likes when figuring out the Reap.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, what cruelty...I was posting away on the forum and noticed I had a notification and felt a rush of excitement

...it was just an "achievement" notification...the forum was trolling. =_=


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Oh, what cruelty...I was posting away on the forum and noticed I had a notification and felt a rush of excitement
> 
> ...it was just an "achievement" notification...the forum was trolling. =_=


Yeah, that happened to me yesterday. What a feeling of let down when you figure out it is only an achievement notice.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Candy Creature said:


> Good luck stalking once you find out their handle. I'm hopeful that people with short lists continue to update their lists with likes and dislikes. I find the dislikes at least as helpful as the likes when figuring out the Reap.


This is my first time participating and I too was guilty of a short list when I sent it to bethene but I did update my list on the thread.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> Annnndddd I have a Victim! My first Reaper and my Victim is totally opposite of me..... challenge accepted!
> 
> And then the realization that my victim is way out of my realm as far as likes...... Still, challange accepted!


I know the feeling...lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Yeah victim, and this one is a challenge! A lot of stalking completed though as this victim leaves an easy trail to follow!


Just send me something good...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checked in and I have a victim too!  Now to check to see if my dear victim has updated their list and then it's back to sleep. 

Edited to add: Yes! I think I can make all three of my started items work and so will some of the goodies I picked up lately.  Oh, I think sleep is over for the night.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Still no victim. *Sulks away*.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I discovered by accident that you can still stalk and read your victims previous posts when you are not logged in. I thought you had to be logged in to view profiles.  My ipad makes me log in every time, so I've delegated it to be my top-secret stealth stalking device-but since I've told you, it's no so top-secret anymore. 

Now off to make a top-secret pinterest board


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Don't worry, Pretty Little Nightmare, I am also still victimless. I'm thinking that Bethene wants me to actually get some things done around the house before she gives me my victim. She knows that everything will be shot once I do, since I'll be absorbed in my stalking! *


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, still no victim....maybe if I clean the cobwebs out of my notifications box...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I discovered by accident that you can still stalk and read your victims previous posts when you are not logged in. I thought you had to be logged in to view profiles.  My ipad makes me log in every time, so I've delegated it to be my top-secret stealth stalking device-but since I've told you, it's no so top-secret anymore.
> 
> Now off to make a top-secret pinterest board


I always log off to stalk my victims. It's so much easier.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I know the feeling...lol


im really struggling with that now and what i am finding is really vague. im waiting for that epiphany of cool ideas to hit me.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I signed up just in the nick of time! Got my victim now too! I have not been on much in the past year. Hopefully I am not a challenge for my SR.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry taking so long, started matching later than usual, will try to be done by tonight


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*No worries, Bethene! We all understand it's a daunting task. We appreciate everything you go through every year putting this together!*


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay - I have a victim! Now to stalk......mwahahaha!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got my victim!!! I think that we are a perfect match and I can't wait to get started on their gift! Thanks Bethene for all you do to make this so fun.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm flailing around like Kermit the Frog! "Yaaaaaaaaaaay!"

Provided that my local stores have even half of tge selection in photos posted from other locations, this will be easy!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Think I'll go start digging out some of my crafting stuff while I wait for my victim. I'm back on my computer now that my granddaughter has gone home so I'll check back in a little later.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To quote Tom Petty


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! I've got a victim! Hmm, short list. This could be a challenge. Off to stalk my victim!! Muahahaha!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Wooo-hooo!!!!!! I've got my victim! I'm so excited to have this person, it's not even funny. Okay, maybe it's a little funny. Either way, I don't care. Why? Because I have my victim, and they're fantastic!!!!*


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I about jumped out of my chair with excitement when I received the "PM notification"!!! Thank you *Bethene* for all your hard work!! 

I have so many ideas for my victim... can't wait to see what I can find!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Got my victim earlier today and Im so excited! Thank you, Bethene!!!
I hit the ground running and have already started on 2 projects. And I've only been home for 30 min! So many ideas already!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! Got mine too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Other than stalking, no work on reaper gifts today as little one had an appointment. But I did find three things at the thrift store today that will likely find their way to my victim.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yess! Got my victim! It's going to be a challenge...kind of a simple list. Oh well, i'll make it work!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Muahh haahaaa!!! It's time to start stalking and plotting. Yess dear victim I know who you are now!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you so much Bethene; my victim is sweeeeeet! They gave me so many options, I'm not sure which direction I want to go in - they deserve it all! 

_*happy dance*_


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Still no victom, maybe in the morning.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry,have just a few to do yet


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

As long as you saved the best for last &#55357;&#56443;


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

witchy poo said:


> As long as you saved the best for last &#55357;&#56443;


Yay, we are the best for last! Can't wait to see who I get.....  I'm excited.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Viccies. Got cher fresh viccies here!  Gah!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay, I got my victim last night. That was just what I needed after 14 hours at work, that made my day. Thanks Bethene. Now, on to plotting.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Been stalking and scheming can't wait till tomorrow cause it's payday! Then I can get started on some creepy crafts for my awesome victim! I just hope they will be worthy of precious victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Little one's fed and playing so it's time to officially start on my victim's goodies!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Seven stages of reaper.
> 
> 1) Shock. "No way. I got my victim? NO I DIDN'T! Seriously?!"
> 2) Inadequacy. "Oh craaaaaap, there's no way I'm going to be able to do anything on this list!"
> ...


Was stuck at stage 4 most of the day, yesterday... Slowly but surely moving into stage 5... I think....

bethene, how ya doin' over there? Make sure you come up for breath occasionally. We miss you!!


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Got my victim. Was instantly inspired, but now I just have to get around to getting it done.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting? Hopefully soon...


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Did a little shopping... <evil grin>


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

What a daunting task this is to have so many Reapers! Bethene has been working so hard for days. Copying and pasting and sending out. Making sure that everyone gets matched up. Whew, bethene, I hope you are almost through and can get some rest. Did you get your computer fixed? I can't imagine do ing all this from a phone. 

WE LOVE YOU, BETHENE!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww, thank you texas lucky, yes got computer fixed,,I know I have a few to get out yet, and I apologize, if I missed you please let me know, I have been very flaky this year, life gets in the way sometimes, Again I apologize


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

bethene said:


> aww, thank you texas lucky, yes got computer fixed,,I know I have a few to get out yet, and I apologize, if I missed you please let me know, I have been very flaky this year, life gets in the way sometimes, Again I apologize


I am still awaiting


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

me as well


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> aww, thank you texas lucky, yes got computer fixed,,I know I have a few to get out yet, and I apologize, if I missed you please let me know, I have been very flaky this year, life gets in the way sometimes, Again I apologize


Aww, I would never say "flaky" in this situation. You're having computer issues, have a life, and stuff keeps coming up. I think of being flaky as purposely putting stuff off, or constantly forgetting (and I am sooo guilty of the latter at times!). I'm sure that everyone understands, and appreciates your hard work!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

... still waiting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{HUGS}} bethene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Did a little shopping... <evil grin>


what you buy us? lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Bethene for all your hard work!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my victim as well. 
Thank you so much for all the work put into doing this Bethene!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

No worries Bethene! No need to apologize, life comes first!! I don't mind the waiting, gives me more time to practice my stalking  What you do is a ton of work that we are all very very thankful for!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

A HUGE thanks to Mrs. Bethene. She has been doing this for years and it takes a tremendous amount of patience to keep doing what she does. Our hats are off to you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm waiting, too. ..... life happens while we are busy making plans or trying to send out victims. Soon, you'll get a break Bethene.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Victim waiting myself. I decided to see when the cutoff was as I thought maybe the signup was still going.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Bethene!! I just saw my victim in ny inbox!! They are amazing and I've got a ton of ideas for them!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok gang, I THINK I got every one now, if not let me know, once again, I am sorry it took me so long, 

I love MY victim, I have ideas but now that I can relax a bit, I need to do some stalking

once again, let me know if you have not received your victim


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a victim and a good one too! We have some overlapping likes and I already have some ideas.

And thanks Bethene for all the hard work! That's a giant undertaking.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

again, PLEASE let me know if I missed you, I did it in such spurts, I got turned around on my list on who was done and who was not, so if I missed you I am sorry, I will get it to you asap...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ummm, I hate to say it but I don't have a victim. Did my info not go thru when I sent it? If I messed up and you didn't get it that's ok I can play the next time around. I would hate to have you do more work cuz of me Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mummy, some how I had a group I thought I sent but did not, will get you yours asap


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

As long as it's not extra work for you Bethene 
I have had issues with things not going thru before. Thank you for doing all that work so that we can have all the fun stalking and reaping our victims!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my victim!!! Thank you Bethene! Let the stalking begin


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Yay! Got my victim! THanks Bethene!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Victim, no crafting this year, but I've been a shopping fool! Box is packed and in desperate need of decorating! I should get it on the way to you tomorrow!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Painted, hot glued, planned, planned, planned. Hopefully less planning and more progress tomorrow.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Whoohoo. I have my victim. Thank you Bethene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A box ready to ship already. Wow!


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I got 2 victims. >_>


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh!! My Reaper is amazing!!   

My husband text me while I was at work "Uhh....your 'Reaper' sent you a package..." it made me laugh! This was really cool to come home to hehe  i can't wait for the next part!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I havent received a victim yet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kyriotes said:


> I got 2 victims. >_>





purpleferrets3 said:


> I havent received a victim yet.


Hmm...sounds like both of you need to send a PM to bethene.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you ever notice that when you're taking something apart, there's always that one screw/nut/fastener that just won't come loose!  Time to take a break from that project and move on to another.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

My victim had a very short list and kind of vague list. Good thing I already had an idea in mind. And I think it's something they will like  now to gather my items and get ready to bring this idea to life.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Painted, hot glued, planned, planned, planned. Hopefully less planning and more progress tomorrow.


man ya'll are flying getting it done, i havent come up with what i want to do yet...lol i did find something on ebay last nite that made me drop my jaw and go OMG....i want it too but dont do this theme....woooo... made me take off flying its so darn hot and uber cool.............hehe


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Just did some shopping for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The second victim is a copy paste mishap, sorry, did it to a few,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Purpleferrets3, I will get it to you asap


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Still haven't gotten mine yet. Starting to feel left out on all the fun; but patience is a virtue right?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 250280
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!! My Reaper is amazing!!
> ...


Wow! A teaser already?? It looks like we are gonna need the picture thread started already!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ash-1031,sent you yours. 

NNeed to get the thread for pictures


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks again for all the hard work, bethene!!!

Anyone else missing a Victim?? Are we all set to go, now?? 

Well, I have two items finished for my victim, two more that will be finished shortly here (which these two are actually two SETS of things, so technically more than two items, lol), and yet another one that is partially done, but I have to wait to finish because I am waiting for an online order for a part of it. I also have several purchased items ready to go. I am on a roll this reaper!!!  I truly hope my victim will love these items as much as I do! 

I would have been done with one of the sets of items already, but had a mishap on one of the items in the set and I had to go out, buy new materials and start all over. Sigh. I was so mad! I could have just sent the rest of the items in the set and left out that messed up one, but I really felt it needed to be remade to make the full set perfect. Things MUST be perfect for my darling victim!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm about ready to send out so someone get that picture thread ready!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I'm about ready to send out so someone get that picture thread ready!


I am going to be ready soon too to ship . Start the pic thread


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

totally sure what happened.. I know I am still coughing and fighting a chest cold since right after the 4th.. And feel tired and foggy.. And that is just physically, not the stress. Oh well, not really complaining, just trying to explain.. 

Remember, if I still missed you, let me know..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and the picture thread is up and running


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> totally sure what happened.. I know I am still coughing and fighting a chest cold since right after the 4th.. And feel tired and foggy.. And that is just physically, not the stress. Oh well, not really complaining, just trying to explain..
> 
> Remember, if I still missed you, let me know..


Aww, still not feeling well?? I hope you get rid of this bug, soon!! Sending healing energy! Hugs!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks sweetie, and I should mention, not the 4th of August, The 4th of July!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Thanks sweetie, and I should mention, not the 4th of August, The 4th of July!!


Ug, yeah, I thought I remembered you talking about being sick awhile back.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope you can lock this soon, be theme. My aunt has this for months and they found some mold on a closet that causing it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I just finished up two more projects. So, four done, one still to finish.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I'm bummed. Me going back to school will have to wait till spring. I'm so glad I went ahead and signed up for reaper. I'm gonna need something to look forward to. 
Bethene hope you feel better! Summer colds are the worse!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Whomever my Reaper is, I added a new board to my Pinterest page...nothing major, I just started pinning my fave candle and wax scents so I can remember them for future purposes...it could also come in handy for any Reapers, present or future, who feel the need to buy me a candle or wax tart/cubes, so they can get a feel for my Fall scent likes. I pinned some from certain name brands that I could find to easily pin, but those types of scents in any brand, expensive or cheap, works for me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To the people who are new to the Secret Reaper...and maybe some regulars who may have forgotten, lol: When you start getting your teasers and/or reapings, take pictures of your awesome gifts and post them over in the picture thread!! http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143056-picture-thread-big-reaper-2015-a.html

There, you can share your goodies with the rest of us and, more importantly, thank your Reaper and make sure they get credit for the wonderful gifts and/or creations they got especially for you!! We LOVE to see lots of awesome pics of everyone's goodies!!!!! Posting in the picture thread also lets your Reaper know that you received your box (or boxes)...nothing worse than not ever knowing if you got your gifts or if you even like them! 

Happy Reaping everyone!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dawnski said:


> I'm about ready to send out so someone get that picture thread ready!


are you and saki serious?? how on earth do you work that fast. i haven't even started yet ! you guys are on the ball....impressive!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! I just received something from my Secret Reaper!! Talk about fast! Picture posted in the Picture thread! Thanks again Secret Reaper!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, nice info for the newbies. They might not have realized about the picture thread. I can't wait to start seeing photos of things. Headed there now since it seems that they are already starting. Wow!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Bethene! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I think I have every one done now for sure, I sorry , I am fuzzy and flakey, will try to get things together before the second reaper ( sign ups for that start soon than you think)


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My dear sweet and sinister victim....your package is on the way! One hint...it is going to a state that has an A (for awesome)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't believe people are already sending out!! That's crazy fast! I thought I was doing good on time having several projects done, lol. Even if I finish soon, I might let my victim wait a bit...extend the torture...lol...or, maybe not...who knows??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok you guys I only got my reaper the other day and folks already have their stuff ready to send.... AHHHHHH... What is this world coming too? Ok deep breath... I have at least one thing done and a possible second that'll be a easy to get done.... But will need to get my thinking cap on for the big EVENT.... Maybe the spirits will send me an inspiration.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm elbows deep in monster mud creating a giant clown for my yard display. I decided to go the shopping route this year. Very pleased with a couple of items in particular that go well with my victim's theme. Hope they like it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin Princess, a state with an A. Texas has an A and is AWESOME!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I loved shopping for my victim


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesterdays progress: 

Finally got last screw out of project I'm working on--ruined the screw, but it's out.  Finished the base layer on that project and just have detail layer left, which will require a late-night painting session after everyone else is asleep. Need to find new hardware to replace what I messed up. 

Two more projects got a little more hot glue and cardboard and are ready for more paper mache today. 

Last half of the day was spent frantically cleaning the house looking for my car keys.  My house is really clean now and I got to do the "thank-goodness-it-wasn't-me" dance when a few calls revealed that hubby had left them on the check-out counter a few days ago when he paid for gas. 

Today's plan is to head to Family Dollar to pick up a few things and then get started with paper mache paste.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehe, don't you love to do that dance Lizzy!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, time to stalk, finally, and also to think about doing a teaser, hehe. Love my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got a small list of ideas for you my dear victim


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh no! I was positive that I had my victim's list memorized. I went in search of two specific ideas, and a few possibilities. I came home with one item that I wish had a little more oomph, but it's not bad. I was second guessing myself, wondering if I should have gone another direction. So, I rechecked the list, and I may have goofed on color. What I bought coordinates with items in their photos, but it's not one of the colors mentioned for this specific item. Hmmm, what to do!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have so many ideas circling around in my cobwebbed brain that I'm having trouble focusing.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LairMistress, claim artistic freedom ;-) 
Katshead- that's a good problem to have! Lol!


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

lol, I miss this every year... :/
oh well, have fun everyone


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> got a small list of ideas for you my dear victim


you are doing better than me Bethene..I have one idea! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, better than none! if you need help, let me know,


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Whoever gets reaped by Saki is luckyyyyy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Oh no! I was positive that I had my victim's list memorized. I went in search of two specific ideas, and a few possibilities. I came home with one item that I wish had a little more oomph, but it's not bad. I was second guessing myself, wondering if I should have gone another direction. So, I rechecked the list, and I may have goofed on color. What I bought coordinates with items in their photos, but it's not one of the colors mentioned for this specific item. Hmmm, what to do!


If it's an item they wanted, but a different color, I'm sure they will still love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree, I would think the different color will be just fine




I have been doing a lot of stalking, plans are taking shape, one thing I need to figure out exactly how to make, need to dig some other items and supplies out.. hehe,, having fun!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

After finding some more of their posts here and there, I'm thinking that you ladies are right in this case. I'm still not convinced that I chose the best of the two items that would have worked for their likes, though. 

What I bought (choice #1) seemed more interesting, but the other item that I'm debating exchanging it for (choice #3) was the same price. However, if I can't find the other item that I initially went out in search of (TJ Maxx and Tuesday Morning let me down!), then I can always pop back in and buy choice #3, anyway.

I have a few little surprises to "sprinkle in", too.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Seems my victim and I share a lot in common! This will be a fun reap


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> After finding some more of their posts here and there, I'm thinking that you ladies are right in this case. I'm still not convinced that I chose the best of the two items that would have worked for their likes, though.


If it's me, you can relax! I love all things, regardless of the color. If it's not me, I speak for whoever your victim is and I'm telling you it'll be ok!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my dear victim, projects are getting closer to completion. Will need to be on the hunt for a BIG box!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> you are doing better than me Bethene..I have one idea! lol


lol, you sound like me kelloween, i have so little to go on im scared to go any direction.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The stalking has begun victim! Just a few other decisions to make......you will here from me soon.....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Hehe, don't you love to do that dance Lizzy!!!


Oh yes I do! Especially when hubby _insisted_ that he gave the keys back to me. 

Waiting for paper mache to dry and hoping I can get most of the paper clay finished tomorrow since we'll be gone all day Tuesday. This week is going to be hectic with only two days free, so may have to do some late night crafting.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

to those who are having problems, feel free to reach out, and I will do what I can to assist you!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Still no victim here, I messaged you Bethene! I'm sorry it took me a while I haven't been on the forum and been relying on an email notification that I got a message here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Still no victim here, I messaged you Bethene! I'm sorry it took me a while I haven't been on the forum and been relying on an email notification that I got a message here.


You should PM bethene!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so bummed that I missed the deadline 

At least I can still watch all of you participate in the fun!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kerimonster, there should be a second reaper starting up before long.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, bethene said sign ups for it will be starting before you know it...so everyone who missed the first one, keep your eyes open, the second big one is coming, soon!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallowed queen, got your pm, am not by my list, will get you your victim asap


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear Victim i have been very busy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh, my order came days early, so I was able to finish my fifth project today! Yay! Why is it, no matter how much I buy or make for my Victims, it never seems like it's enough??

As usual, I don't really want to give any of these gifts up, lol...even the items that are things that are out of my personal likes...I still want to keep them!  Don't worry, though, my darling victim, I will give them up and send them on their merry way to your house...eventually.......maybe......most likely.......

.....

.....

........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, another thought on the whole color of the gift thing...

For example, say, if I was your victim: I said I wanted a Kitchen Witch in colors to match my kitchen so I could use her year round...but, say you found one for a cheap price, or made one, that was in Halloween/Fall colors...I would still adore it even though it's not the color I listed, I would just have to use it during Halloweens season instead of all year. (I actually edited my list to say this, in case my Reaper, or future Reapers, wanted to know, lol.)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I would be like witchykitty I wouldn't worry too much about the colors unless it is something that was on specificity on the dislikes. I know I am not picky on colors. I do different rooms in different colors in my house so I would find a place for it and love it still!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> lol, you sound like me kelloween, i have so little to go on im scared to go any direction.


I'm feelin' ya ! I have no idea what to do. the few things that I can think of haven't started showing up in stores yet, they aren't the type of things HomeGoods carries. I'm in deep despair lol One thing I do feel certain of is I will be shipping close to deadline..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Decided to work on one more item for my Victim...a hint: I can no longer feel my fingers and hands without them feeling tingly and rather like springy rubber bands...

It's not done, yet...we will see how it turns out once it's done. If it's crummy, it will never see the light of day, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I wonder if my victim added anything to their list, need to check it out ,

went through my reaper stash, not much for my victim, but did find one thing I forgot I had that might work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Box all packed ready to ship.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate you Ang. I think I might have found an idea. I've been looking through Pinterest. Now to see if I can get to any of my Halloween stash. Boxes are everywhere until the Sept garage sale. And a trip to the thrift store. I'm always looking for a reason to go to the thrift store.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone will be getting visited by the brown truck this week


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow you guys are speedy!
I've only pinned some projects but have yet to go into a store!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanted to spray paint something today and of course it rains. Hopefully it will clear off before the little monsters come home from school


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey participants!

Don't forget that it really helps if you have photo albums here, or links in your signature (or even your "likes/dislikes" post) to off-site albums, your Pinterest boards, or your personal haunt's website if you have one. That way people can see what you do have, and get an idea of your style, if your list is vague or brief.

I myself did not put up albums here until after victim-sorting had begun, and I've been on the forum for years. I always meant to, but kept forgetting. Most of my stuff resided on Pinterest boards, and I even started a Pinterest board specifically for things that I want to add to my haunt. They're not necessarily things that I would put on my gift-suggestion list, because some are obviously too expensive or large, but I think that it would be helpful for my reaper to see the direction that I'm taking. 

My regular props board on Pinterest is generally ideas that I like, but not necessarily those that I'm planning on using. I also tend to share things on that one, that I think my followers would like.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Victim, your reap is on it's way. Is it for you? You'll soon find out.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I am sculpting veins into a bloody heart for a victim doesn't like gore… It's so right but it feels so wrong!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have to purchase one more thing and then its just a matter of putting it all together!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I wanted to spray paint something today and of course it rains. Hopefully it will clear off before the little monsters come home from school


Isn't that the way it always works.  I'd hoped to work outside today to keep the mess out of the house but it's really cloudy out. 



LairMistress said:


> Don't forget that it really helps if you have photo albums here, or links in your signature (or even your "likes/dislikes" post) to off-site albums, your Pinterest boards, or your personal haunt's website if you have one. That way people can see what you do have, and get an idea of your style, if your list is vague or brief.
> 
> I myself did not put up albums here until after victim-sorting had begun, and I've been on the forum for years. I always meant to, but kept forgetting. Most of my stuff resided on Pinterest boards, and I even started a Pinterest board specifically for things that I want to add to my haunt. They're not necessarily things that I would put on my gift-suggestion list, because some are obviously too expensive or large, but I think that it would be helpful for my reaper to see the direction that I'm taking.
> 
> My regular props board on Pinterest is generally ideas that I like, but not necessarily those that I'm planning on using. I also tend to share things on that one, that I think my followers would like.


Good advice.  My Pinterest board is overflowing with ideas and is a really big mess. So if my reaper has sorted through the 1000+ pins in the stalking process, my hat's off to you!  I guess I need to take a day or two and sort it out.  I agree about putting items there that would be too large or expensive for the reaper exchange as it does give an idea of the direction you want to take. It may even spark an idea or two. I had a previous victim that liked vintage paper mache pumpkins (which I've never found cheap) so I created one with the vintage look.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This reaper is going very fast, hahaha! So many people already shipping or near ready! I could probably be ready, but one thing is going to need to dry for awhile, more than likely...so who knows when I can ship?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim you box is on the dock ready for pic up. 
Here is a hit to who it's for


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I need to get going, some of the items need to be dug out of the totes in the basement, or at least I need to check to see what is in them, so only a couple of creations need to be made, the rest is either stuff to buy or recycle


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Need to apply paper clay today and then I'll try to work in some more stalking. Otherwise, it will be Wednesday before I'm back to work on projects. 

Discovered that when I took inventory of the paints I used most, I neglected to pay attention to how much black I had. I thought I had several bottles when I only have one near-empty one.  Getting low on paintbrushes and full-sized glue sticks too! Need to make a list for tomorrow. 

Oh I hope my victim will like their goodies!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh no that's some Halloween crafting necessities there! Hope you don't forget your list! 

The sun came out for me! I am so happy. Ah! The smell of spray paint makes me think of Halloween too! Lol


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy smokes people are sending out packages already!! I still have so much to do before I can send out my package. Dearest Victim your package will arrive on time and not one day early MUHAHAHA


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh no that's some Halloween crafting necessities there! Hope you don't forget your list!
> 
> The sun came out for me! I am so happy. Ah! The smell of spray paint makes me think of Halloween too! Lol


I've gotten into the habit of making at least two copies of my list--one on paper and at least one electronic one. It's saved me more than once, especially since I have to keep business and house expenses separate. 

Sun coming out here too but by the time I get the baby fed and get everything outside, I'll have to turn around and bring it all back in. So, down go the drop cloths in the dining room again.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Got a lot of sanding done. My neighbors are killin' me!! They know when I spend all day working in the garage that it's usually Halloween "craftsies" (I'm not a big crafter, otherwise). Today, three different neighbors asked me if it was victim time!

Guess I spend most of the year talking about Secret Reapers. Who'da thunk..?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Why is it taking so long to dry?!?! Why, oh why??? It's perfect weather for drying...it's not on too thick...why won't it dry????? ARG! 

Are you curious yet, my Victim???


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

1 package sent off to my victim 
More to come


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Why is it taking so long to dry?!?! Why, oh why??? It's perfect weather for drying...it's not on too thick...why won't it dry????? ARG!
> 
> Are you curious yet, my Victim???


I'm curious, victim, or not.



Barbie K said:


> 1 package sent off to my victim
> More to come


Show off.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Phsssh, I need more cold dark weather to get as motivated as some of you. Thats awesome though, that some of you have shipped already. Don't you worry victim. I'm working on it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Say, LairMistress, how do I get the link to my pinterest board attached to my name here? (Good idea) I tried to figure it out, but I'm more comftorable with typewriters & candles than this new fangled tech-NOOOO!-illogical stuff.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Say, LairMistress, how do I get the link to my pinterest board attached to my name here? (Good idea) I tried to figure it out, but I'm more comftorable with typewriters & candles than this new fangled tech-NOOOO!-illogical stuff.


At the top right of this page, click "settings." When the page comes up click on "edit signature" under "my settings." You can then enter your Pinterest board address and it will appear every time you post.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I MISSED IT!!!!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I have mixed emotions. 
On one hand I want my package NOW!
On the other hand I really enjoy the wait...its part of the fun! But now, but later, but now. Argh!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there another Secret Reaper group being set up?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Is there another Secret Reaper group being set up?


Yes, bethene said SR 2 sign ups will be starting soon. Watch for the thread when she sets it up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim you will not have to wait long for you only live a state away from me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I wanted to test out a box to see if everything would fit. I made the box (it was unfolded and flat for storage) and painstakingly wrapped and packed everything in there...besides the one item that still isn't dry...(grrrr). It looked like it would all fit, so then I decide to pick it up and go weigh it to get an idea of shipping....

...well, remember how I said I had just put the box together before filling it? Yeah, well, I picked up the box and everything fell out the bottom...I had forgotten to actually tape the box together!!!  I heard everything starting to slide out the bottom and I was, somehow, fast enough to set the box back down before everything fell completely out and broke. My husband, then, laughed and made the standard "blonde" joke/comment.   I'm just like, "I can't believe I just did that"...and he's like, "I can...", lol. After the laughing and teasing was over, he helped me get the box all back together so I could tape it up. Lol, I really am a blonde...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> dear victim you will not have to wait long for you only live a state away from me


Oh, that's a big hint!! however, it's not me...


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, that's a big hint!! however, it's not me...



Me either. Not fair!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, that's a big hint!! however, it's not me...


the cool thing is instead of taken 5 days it will take like 2 cause they are so close


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Just got back from the store with another little surprise for my victim 
I may have purchased something for myself  why waste a trip, right?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK I'm done for the day. As usual, things didn't go as planned.  Tried to add too much paper clay at once and started to get some sagging. Removed some clay, reinforced and set it up to dry. Will try to work on it tomorrow night. Otherwise, everything went pretty well. Had a few new ideas and started another project. Don't fear dear victim, I'm still watching you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so amazed how on top if it people are this year!! I am still in planning, stalking, worrying and buying stage. Spookerstar and I are getting together to have our traditional reaper crafting weekend soon. Stopped on my way home to pick up some more supplies and what do I find when I get home--- I had been reaped!! Amazing! I hope my reaper reveals themselves so I can thank them properly. I posted the great gift over on the picture thread. Thank you Reaper!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh no! I'm not subscribed to the picture thread! Need to go find that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I am curious, Witchykitty! Lady Goats, Lizzy and Beautiful Nightmare and bethene you each have me wondering, too.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I want to start shopping for my victim but they're pretty specific with their list and I'm so frustrated that the best stores haven't put anything good out yet!!! GRR!!! HURRY UP WORLD...IT'S ALMOST HALLOWEEN!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I am still in planning, stalking, worrying and buying stage.


Good things come to those who wait, right? I admire reapers who take the time to stalk their victims and find out their style and their likes before they decide what to send.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

WOW...lot's of people on their game. 

I know EXACTLY what I want to do for my dear victim....I just..."need a hand.."


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stalking can be done swiftly by many. I had instant ideas after I got my name and immediately started stalking all posts by my victim within the first several hours. LOL. I am ready to send and may or I may wait a while. Wouldn't you love to know which it is, my dear victim.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I can relate to that Printersdevil. My victim happens to have similar interests to me and a style I appreciate. That makes the event easier because ideas come faster, I already have some of the materials needed, more than a half dozen props/items I could make. So many projects-so little flippin' time! But you know something interesting? Having so many great interesting and challenging projects/ideas, and so little time to do them all, adds a sweet sense of urgency and focus to the projects we do get to work on. There's that delicious agony in choosing which thing to work on, the sublimely torturous decisions at the craft/thrift store- do I get that sale item so I can make this thing, or do I splurge on these things to make this prop/costume/decoration?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I, also, have a victim that I was able to stalk easily and instantly start making things for them. In fact, I actually had too many ideas for them, lol, and my biggest issue was choosing which to do! I fully stalked my victim, for sure. I always do a full stalk...and I continue stalking while I'm making projects, in case things change from day to day. Trust me, I may have a lot done already, but it was in no way rushed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Good things come to those who wait, right? I admire reapers who take the time to stalk their victims and find out their style and their likes before they decide what to send.


I find most victims easy to figure out there style dose not take that much stalking for me. I also always make stuff custom to them I am one who crafts fast so it's easy to get a box or 2 out fast.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok Thursday my dear victim you will be reaped


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wasn't throwing any barbs at people who put in stalking effort/time immediately as soon as they get their victim's name (though it is nice to wait until you're assigned a victim! hah!) Some get victims whose taste they already know well, too. There's nothing wrong with doing a good job quickly, but there's nothing wrong with taking your time (within the deadline) and perusing Pinterest boards, albums, and old threads to get it just right. I don't think anyone should feel bad about not being as fast as others as long as they make the deadline.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

UPS just rang the doorbell and I peeked outside in time to see him running back to the truck. I ran to the door but it was something for my husband.  womp womp


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> I want to start shopping for my victim but they're pretty specific with their list and I'm so frustrated that the best stores haven't put anything good out yet!!! GRR!!! HURRY UP WORLD...IT'S ALMOST HALLOWEEN!


That's pretty much how it is with me too, although my victim has a good variety on their list. I'm not really able to make anything for this one, but that's OK. I like shopping just as much as I do crafting.  

I'm just not finding what I'd hoped to, from seeing all of the fantastic pictures of other stores' inventory. I still need to pick up a second item, and I was really looking for something specific. Unfortunately, I only see it in the Home Goods photos, and we only have TJ Maxx around here. Even though they're the same company, HG always gets better stuff than our TJM does. 

I may have to go with something slightly less detailed, and hope that it's OK. I haven't checked Gordmans or Pier 1 yet...nor Bergners, Kohls, or Macys, for that matter. Those might be helpful in my search. I did try TJM, Ross, Tuesday Morning, and Burlington Coat Factory, with no luck for the second item.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> I did try TJM, Ross, Tuesday Morning, and Burlington Coat Factory, with no luck for the second item.


I didn't realize Burlington Coat Factory had Halloween stuff. That's cool; one more source to check out! Or were you adapting a mainstream thing into Halloween?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> UPS just rang the doorbell and I peeked outside in time to see him running back to the truck. I ran to the door but it was something for my husband.  womp womp


Oh man tthat is so frustrating


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Lizzybordan! I think I got my pinterest link here now. If it doesn't work, maybe someone can yell at me. I'll be at work though, so take a number and get in line! Thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I wasn't throwing any barbs at people who put in stalking effort/time immediately as soon as they get their victim's name (though it is nice to wait until you're assigned a victim! hah!) Some get victims whose taste they already know well, too. There's nothing wrong with doing a good job quickly, but there's nothing wrong with taking your time (within the deadline) and perusing Pinterest boards, albums, and old threads to get it just right. I don't think anyone should feel bad about not being as fast as others as long as they make the deadline.


No worries! You are correct, there's no reason to feel bad if you need time to get it right. There is no minimum or maximum on time spent stalking your victim (besides the ship date, lol)...just as long as you make you victim happy, that's all that matters!  I have had victims that took a bit longer to stalk, and some that I knew right away. It just depends on who you get, how much time you have in a day to spend on reaping, how many stores you have near you to shop at, ect. It's all good! I just happen to have a lot of free time, at the moment, too, so I was able to check out any and every post/page/picture I could find of my victim's within a short period of time. I got lucky, nice timing to get my vic, lol. (Also, I am a craft-aholic, hahaha!) No one should feel bad for needing more time to get it all figured out and perfect...that's actually normal. Those of us who get done faster just had easy victims, is all, more time, or vics we were already well acquainted with who we didn't have to think too hard about. You have until mid September, reapers, lol, take your time if you need to...that's why the time period is a month long! Now, everyone, lets have a big ol' reaper hug!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thanks Lizzybordan! I think I got my pinterest link here now. If it doesn't work, maybe someone can yell at me. I'll be at work though, so take a number and get in line! Thanks!


It works perfectly!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

ooojen said:


> I didn't realize Burlington Coat Factory had Halloween stuff. That's cool; one more source to check out! Or were you adapting a mainstream thing into Halloween?


They do very glittery Halloween, for the most part, and classic fall that you can find anywhere. I can start a thread and post my photo if you'd like. Our store only had one side of a single shelf unit when I went on Friday...oh I'll just post the pic here, and if I go back and they have more, I'll start a thread if no one else does. Ours is a few doors down from our Tuesday Morning, so I may find myself there tomorrow. I liked the owl pails, they were $6.99. Sorry, I didn't check prices on other items, we were in a hurry. 

I did pick up some huge real wax LED candles from there, for $6.99--they smell like vanilla tobacco (IMO, although they just say vanilla on them). I also bought a slightly out of tune music box, to make a sound effect loop with, and age, to put on a little end table in a scene. Those are in the second photo, along with things from TJ Maxx and elsewhere.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I just learned about the secret reaper thing. I see that it is too late to sign up, but someone said there would be another one opening up? Will that be posted here?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

punkpumpkin said:


> I just learned about the secret reaper thing. I see that it is too late to sign up, but someone said there would be another one opening up? Will that be posted here?


A new sign up thread will be posted for the next one, very soon. Keep your eyes open for it! It will say something like Secret Reaper 2 Sign Up and Discussion or such.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

While I am waiting for things to dry...still...I guess I can work on decorating my victim's box! Hmmm...a little of this...a little of that...put that there...yes. This should do nicely. Clean, simple and perfect for my victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who has major, major anxiety about their victim's address each reaper??? I go to put the address on the box, and I always start to doubt it. Did I write it down correctly? (Even when I copy and paste it, I worry I somehow got it wrong, hahaha!) Then, if I did copy it correctly, what if my victim wrote it down wrong in their message to bethene in the first place?!?! Is it a real address? What if it ends up in at the wrong house because a number was incorrect????!!! I check, recheck, recheck again and again...worry worry worry...please, oh please, let my victim know their own address and have written it down correctly!!!


...I know, I am a bit crazy...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Am I the only one who has major, major anxiety about their victim's address each reaper??? I go to put the address on the box, and I always start to doubt it. Did I write it down correctly? (Even when I copy and paste it, I worry I somehow got it wrong, hahaha!) Then, if I did copy it correctly, what if my victim wrote it down wrong in their message to bethene in the first place?!?! Is it a real address? What if it ends up in at the wrong house because a number was incorrect????!!! I check, recheck, recheck again and again...worry worry worry...please, oh please, let my victim know their own address and have written it down correctly!!!
> 
> 
> ...I know, I am a bit crazy...


I do that. Which is why I send teasers! Lol. It's not just for my victim; it's for my peace of mind for when it's package time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I do that. Which is why I send teasers! Lol. It's not just for my victim; it's for my peace of mind for when it's package time!


Lol, I have done that, as well...send a little something to make sure it gets there before you send the main box, lol. It both eases your mind and adds torture for your victim, hahaha!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Am I the only one who has major, major anxiety about their victim's address each reaper??? I go to put the address on the box, and I always start to doubt it. Did I write it down correctly? (Even when I copy and paste it, I worry I somehow got it wrong, hahaha!) Then, if I did copy it correctly, what if my victim wrote it down wrong in their message to bethene in the first place?!?! Is it a real address? What if it ends up in at the wrong house because a number was incorrect????!!! I check, recheck, recheck again and again...worry worry worry...please, oh please, let my victim know their own address and have written it down correctly!!!
> 
> 
> ...I know, I am a bit crazy...




You are not alone WitchyKitty!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Will be working on some things this week  hoping to be completed by next weekend, really hope my victim likes what i send


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did a little bit of work today, very little ,but it is better than nothing!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> the cool thing is instead of taken 5 days it will take like 2 cause they are so close


Oooh I am not too far from you, maybe it could be for me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thursday my dear victim the brown truck will be visiting you


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

The mailman just dropped a large box off at our door. I know its early but I got really excited because we haven't ordered anything lately. I opened the box and it was a backpack for camping. Apparently my boyfriend ordered it without telling me. Darn it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> The mailman just dropped a large box off at our door. I know its early but I got really excited because we haven't ordered anything lately. I opened the box and it was a backpack for camping. Apparently my boyfriend ordered it without telling me. Darn it!


Know how ya feel... FedEx pulled up to my house yesterday and my heart sped up! Then I saw it was our Xbox One coming back from being serviced. 

Didn't realize I could be disappointed to see it... :/


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Got some paintin' done last night. Plan on finishing off that project tonight!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Plotting and organizing my thoughts. Lists are getting made, which puts me one step closer to actually working on something, lol! Yes I really need to do it this way, or nothing will happen. It's sad. *


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in for a minute.  Baby's appointment with cardiologist yesterday went well. He says her heart problems are simple fixes and to plan on surgery within the month. Now we are waiting on call from the surgeon to set up the date.  So, I'm still in the dark as far as how much time I have to work on reaper projects, so putting it in high gear and hoping to have paper mache projects ready for paint by the weekend. Also need to get a few easy and small projects finished as well.

My trip to Walmart for supplies yesterday was perfect! I grabbed the last bag of hot glue sticks, the last two packages of hinges, the last pack of detail brushes and the bottles of craft paint were fully stocked! I don't think I've ever been ever to find everything without going to more than one store! 

Be back to catch up this evening.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A package arrived for you today victim. .......but I'm not ready.......there will be more plotting.....more stalking.....some research. ....& then....you'll see!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Just checking in for a minute.  Baby's appointment with cardiologist yesterday went well. He says her heart problems are simple fixes and to plan on surgery within the month. Now we are waiting on call from the surgeon to set up the date.  So, I'm still in the dark as far as how much time I have to work on reaper projects, so putting it in high gear and hoping to have paper mache projects ready for paint by the weekend. Also need to get a few easy and small projects finished as well.
> 
> My trip to Walmart for supplies yesterday was perfect! I grabbed the last bag of hot glue sticks, the last two packages of hinges, the last pack of detail brushes and the bottles of craft paint were fully stocked! I don't think I've ever been ever to find everything without going to more than one store!
> 
> Be back to catch up this evening.


Great news all around!!! Xoxo.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sitting the Reaper out this year, but wanted to wish everyone good luck in their creative endeavors.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It finally dried! Alas, now, I have added the details and now I must wait for it to dry, again, lol. I am too impatient for this...


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Totally hijacking the thread but my one daughter had asd and had to have a heart catherization done. So scary but recovery was nothing!


lizzyborden said:


> Just checking in for a minute.  Baby's appointment with cardiologist yesterday went well. He says her heart problems are simple fixes and to plan on surgery within the month. Now we are waiting on call from the surgeon to set up the date.  So, I'm still in the dark as far as how much time I have to work on reaper projects, so putting it in high gear and hoping to have paper mache projects ready for paint by the weekend. Also need to get a few easy and small projects finished as well.
> 
> My trip to Walmart for supplies yesterday was perfect! I grabbed the last bag of hot glue sticks, the last two packages of hinges, the last pack of detail brushes and the bottles of craft paint were fully stocked! I don't think I've ever been ever to find everything without going to more than one store!
> 
> Be back to catch up this evening.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Seems so quiet for Secret Reaper time! I guess everyone is busy gluing, cutting. shopping and planning!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Seems so quiet for Secret Reaper time! I guess everyone is busy gluing, cutting. shopping and planning!


It's not quiet in my mind! My stalking has reached new levels this year (I'm not hiding in bushes yet!) and I'm narrowing down my project list. As soon as I get a victim I have 100 things I want to buy or make. It takes some quiet time to think them through and see which ones are winners. That's what I've been up to!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Just checking in for a minute.  Baby's appointment with cardiologist yesterday went well. He says her heart problems are simple fixes and to plan on surgery within the month. Now we are waiting on call from the surgeon to set up the date.


Best wishes for your daughter, lizzyborden!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Seems so quiet for Secret Reaper time! I guess everyone is busy gluing, cutting. shopping and planning!


this year has just been a really tough one for me. Im in SR, and getting my victims stuff together, just dont have time/ energy to play in the forums  i know, i suck this year for stalking, sorry dear reaper.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Taking today off!  Seriously, I'm at the point of waiting for stuff to dry. Using a new paper clay recipe and between that and the fact it's been so humid, stuff is drying really slow. Plugged dehumidifier in and moved everything to utility room in hopes that it will dry a little quicker. 

Baby and I are taking my grandma to town today and hoping that CVS finally has some goodies out. Busy day ahead tomorrow too, so not planning to get back to work on projects until the weekend. Now that I've said that, maybe my brain will finally kick out of overdrive and let me relax for a bit.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol I get all amped up too! Ideas and thoughts swirling around at a hundred miles per hour! But I'm on a steady course now. Two things are done and I'm waiting on a couple supplies for the third. After that, I will be shipping out (and stressing about my victim being happy.. lol)


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I found the perfect thing to send my victim today. It will need a bit of a terrifying make over but it will look awesome when complete. I'm hoping that my victim will like it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am watching you, my darling victim...

...cue my yearly posting of the unofficial theme song for the Secret Reaper:


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm bummed, something I ordered for my victim has been delayed 
I may have to come up with plan B. I hate waiting


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yesterday, I picked up part two of my victim's gift. I only hope that they like it. I still wish it was more ornate, but...maybe it will go with ornate items that they already have.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I should probably mention...on my Pinterest, I am making a new board for Pins that I already made/bought for myself...that way, my Reaper, and future Reapers, won't make/buy them for me for gifts. I thought that might be helpful for my reapers. I always go through my Victim's boards if they have Pinterest and I see things and wonder if they have already made the item...or if it was something they pinned to do for someone else. There is no way to know. I'd hate for my reaper to go through the trouble of making me something and have me have already made it! 
So, basically, if i do or buy one of my pins, I will move the pin to the already done/bought board.

My Reapers can still go through that board, though, to see more of my style.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found something at a thrift store for my victim.. And started to work on one project..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I know this is scary, but since it will be sooner than you thought, the good news is that it will be even sooner that this is behind you all and that beautiful baby girl will be able to put this all behind her. Hugs and prayers.

PMTT having that heart cath done is a scary thing. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Lizzy, I know this is scary, but since it will be sooner than you thought, the good news is that it will be even sooner that this is behind you all and that beautiful baby girl will be able to put this all behind her. Hugs and prayers.
> 
> PMTT having that heart cath done is a scary thing. Hope everything is okay.


Exactly, printersdevil!

Lizzy, sending good, healing energy for your little one!!
PMTT, hope all is good with your little one, too, and glad she had a quick recovery!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I went shopping today, drove 60 miles each way (nearest craft store) to pick up some supplies and see what I could find for my victim. I figured I would hit a few different stores while I was there. JoAnn Fabrics, check. Hobby Lobby, check. Home Depot, check. TJ Maxx, check. Tuesday Morning...CLOSED! What?! They're moving to another store in the same shopping center and will reopen...tomorrow! What is wrong with these people! Don't they know it's reaper season and they need to be open when we can get there! Grrrr! *Sigh* Oh, well. May have to make a return trip before deadline. Besides the Spirit store isn't open yet. The sign said September. So a return trip will be in order at a later date. Now to get crafting and hope my victim likes it. My victim is a challenge for me this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whisper, I will love whatever you send. LOL

It is the pits to drive someplace and it not be open.

Witchykitty that video is awesome.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Muahh haahaaa...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am patiently (welll that patiently bit might be a stretch) a_granger.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

So bummed I missed sign up for this again this year.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate it when people just bump threads . . .

. . . er . . . wait a minute.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Lizzy, I know this is scary, but since it will be sooner than you thought, the good news is that it will be even sooner that this is behind you all and that beautiful baby girl will be able to put this all behind her. Hugs and prayers.
> 
> PMTT having that heart cath done is a scary thing. Hope everything is okay.


Thank you! Everything is good! She was 4 when she had it done and she's now on her way to 12.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Going to spend the days at a friend's house on a lake with other friends..Sun is shining.. 
Can't wait,


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Exactly, printersdevil!
> 
> Lizzy, sending good, healing energy for your little one!!
> PMTT, hope all is good with your little one, too, and glad she had a quick recovery!


Thank you! It was over 7 years ago.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

bethene said:


> Going to spend the days at a friend's house on a lake with other friends..Sun is shining..
> Can't wait,


*You deserve it! Enjoy, Bethene!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Going to spend the days at a friend's house on a lake with other friends..Sun is shining..
> Can't wait,


Have an absolutely wonderful time, darlin'!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I somehow managed to unsubscribe from this thread, so I thought nobody was saying anything for like three days! Turns out it was user error…

I ordered something last week for my victim, and just got news that it probably won't arrive until late September, early October.

Major. Bummer. 

Now to consider canceling the order and finding something else... Or letting the order ship late and sending it separately after the reaper's ended.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ladygoats, I also have an item that might not ship until after the deadline. So I have a few small things ready to go, and I'll wait until the last minute to ship. If it arrives late, I'll just let my victim know they have something else coming.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Same. If I didn't get such a good deal from China, then I wouldn't have gotten anything with a ship date that late. We'll just have to call it the "Main Event Part 2". Don't worry, victim, the thing from China is the same thing they sell in the states, just more obtainable with my funds. I'm also getting some multicolor LED spotlights too for my mini haunt aka my balcony. When everything arrives, it'll be like Creepmas for me AND you.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Main Event Part Two.. I love it!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Alright victim, it now looks like I murdered someone in my backyard, but I did it for you! 

teehee


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My gift finally made it to my victim's state! Taking forever!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I gathered up all my ideas, supplies and purchases so far for my victim and loaded up my car this morning for a weekend of reaper madness with Spookerstar shopping and crafting for our victims. This day has felt soo long waiting to get off work so I can head over and start the fun! Now I just got a text from my fiancé with a picture of a package that was delivered today with Halloween stickers on it!! I guess my beautiful wine glasses that already came from my reaper were just teaser not a reap! I am one spoiled victim! I can't wait until I get home on Sunday to open it. Sorry to keep you in suspense Reaper! I will post as soon as I get home and open it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> So bummed I missed sign up for this again this year.


There will be a second one very soon. The big one usually gets two events, then we have the smaller ones occasionally, to tide us over.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

............


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Going to spend the days at a friend's house on a lake with other friends..Sun is shining..
> Can't wait,



Enjoy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Gee I feel really lazy. It's kind of like I haven't worked on my victim's goodies for two days... err... eek... it has been two days!  Time to get back to work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great day yesterday! Needed a break from real life.. We had a great time.. 
Now back to stalking and plotting..


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Out doing some shopping for my victim right now!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Maybe this should still be on the front page. What ya think?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Went out at 6:45 this morning to hit yard sales, thrift stores and regular stores. Twelve hours and half a tank of gas later, I did actually find a few things for you victim. Included is something that I will need to semi-craft.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I managed to get one item made for my victim and while I had the paint out I'm working on something for myself as well. I snuck in a little shopping this weekend too. Getting closer victim! But there's still a couple things I need to get. But I promise I'll get it done before the deadline.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

I missed it AGAIN? /kicking and swearing


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

bethene said:


> What a great day yesterday! Needed a break from real life.. We had a great time..
> Now back to stalking and plotting..


Glad you got a break and that you had a fun time.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

This was one long and wonderful day of reaper fun. Spookerstar and I accidentally stayed up until 3am Friday night having Halloween fun so our planned day or reaping came a little early however we didn't let it slow us down. We hit a lot of stores picking up supplies for our gifts and picking up a few things for our victims (its also possible a few things made it into the cart for us)...then it was back to Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows house to work on our projects for the rest of the night. I am excited for Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows victims....I saw some great things getting put together for you today! I got the majority of my projects done as well - getting pretty close to being ready to ship....your time is drawing near dear victim!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> This was one long and wonderful day of reaper fun. Spookerstar and I accidentally stayed up until 3am Friday night having Halloween fun so our planned day or reaping came a little early however we didn't let it slow us down. We hit a lot of stores picking up supplies for our gifts and picking up a few things for our victims (its also possible a few things made it into the cart for us)...then it was back to Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows house to work on our projects for the rest of the night. I am excited for Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows victims....I saw some great things getting put together for you today! I got the majority of my projects done as well - getting pretty close to being ready to ship....your time is drawing near dear victim!!!


That sounds like so much fun!! I can't wait to see the reapings.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear Victim,
I finally got everything all together and ready to go, now its just time to wrap everything and the hardest part - finding a box to ship all of your goodies in!! haha! It will be coming soon


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I've completed a few things and I'm hoping another makes it here in time.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Witchful Thinking, I am so jealous of your weekend with Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows! I wish there were more of us who did things like this. It's sounds like so much fun!

My not quite working mouse, however, is really not fun. Bah!*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lilybones said:


> I missed it AGAIN? /kicking and swearing


The second one is coming up soon!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That weekend of crafting with fellow haunters sounds like so much fun. my mom does MNTs with friends and just had one yesterday. I think I would enjoy that too.

we are talking about renting a cabin nex year at the lake near my home and having a group come and stay for the weekened and work. We don't have much by way of thrift stores so we would skip that and concentrate of just working on things.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so sorry that I am not crafting this time. Sorry for that dear victim. I almost didn't sign up but decided that I could just send some ccool bought things this time. It is the time of deal when all the stores are putting out things and even GW and SA have had a ton of things to choose from. I hope that I don't disappoint you by not crafting something. It won't be long dear dear vic.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pretty proud of my progress over the weekend.  Wasn't quite satisfied with my paper mache creations so added a little more clay to them. I'll probably wait until Tuesday to paint and seal since there's a chance of rain tomorrow. Other items are on their way to completion. I'm hoping to have all current projects finished by next weekend, but I have a few more projects in the planning stages if time permits. So dear victim, it's looking like I need to get a pretty good-sized box ready.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those who missed this one...bethene just posted sign ups and list threads for the Secret Reaper 2!!! Head on over and sign up!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Up up up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

And away!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Have no fear, my dear........victim......

Things are coming together _little by little_.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in full panic mode since I have to get everything shipped to me first. I've started on 2/3 crafts and finished none.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The other item arrived earlier than expected, so I just have a couple more things to look at, and then......I'm gonna make my victim wait some more!!! Ahhhhhaahhhhaaahhhhhaaa!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a little touch up painting to do and need to find a big enough box and then I will be ready to ship.....sooon my dear victim....SOON!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I shed blood for you today. One new project is 95% complete, other needs paint and some soldering to make it all come together. 

I shall make you wait a little longer.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

@#$%&! Cut my finger with X-acto last night so wearing glove on that hand. Adding finishing touches to one item and stuff ends up sticking to the glove instead of where it's supposed to.  So I guess I need to let it dry and start over again--without the glove.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope your finger heals up fast, lizzy!!! Shedding blood for your victim...now that's commitment!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Some darling Victim out there may or may not be receiving a box of goodies sometime around Friday...

(...the person who took the package loved the box decorations, lol.)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I ordered something for my victim so waiting for that to come. And while waiting I may make something else. Hmmm. What to make next...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a feeling I will be shipping right at deadline. Why is everything I ordered coming from China!? On a boat not plane!
I might have to do some other shopping


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I really like how things are coming along. Now I've probably jinxed myself. Cross my fingers, close my eyes and turn backwards to break the hex. That was close. I may or may not like the way things are going. You won't hear it from me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hope your finger heals up fast, lizzy!!! Shedding blood for your victim...now that's commitment!


Thank you.  Having my finger in goo yesterday must have really helped 'cause it's feeling pretty good today. I don't really know if I'd call it commitment...more like foolishly trying to cut a piece of plastic that was really too thick to be cut with an X-acto (but I did manage to get it cut).


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> OK, I really like how things are coming along. Now I've probably jinxed myself. Cross my fingers, close my eyes and turn backwards to break the hex. That was close. I may or may not like the way things are going. You won't hear it from me.


Right there with ya. I'm at a make or break point, so I just stopped. Lol! Not the best thing to do, so onward and upward.... I'll cross my fingers for you!

Lizzy, goo helps


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've told myself that I've done the last layer of paper clay on one project. I keep adding more and more because I haven't been completely satisfied with the way it looks. With each layer, it gets a little bit bigger and heavier and I should have had it dried and painted by now.  Three others should be completely finished today.

This reaper has been the most fun of any I've participated in so far. I think it's because I actually have more time to devote to projects than I have in previous years. Of course, my victim left me a really nice list which has helped too.  This has also been a learning experience. I've had a chance to try out some different techniques and clay recipes--all of which have their good and bad points. I'm also planning to stray from my usual painting technique and try something new on the above-mentioned paper mache project if I manage to leave it alone long enough to dry. 

The only drawback to this reaper is that my hubby has fell in love with two of the projects and keeps asking if I'm going to make some for us too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank you.  Having my finger in goo yesterday must have really helped 'cause it's feeling pretty good today. I don't really know if I'd call it commitment...more like foolishly trying to cut a piece of plastic that was really too thick to be cut with an X-acto (but I did manage to get it cut).


Glad it's feeling better today!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a struggle I've had this reaper too. So hard not to make/buy one for victim and one for myself. But money is tight so dear victim don't worry I got u taken care of. I too probably won't ship to close to deadline.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Me, too! I'm lucky to have the victim I do... S/He deserves a better Reaper. LOL! So I'm going out of my comfort zone and doing things I don't think I'd typically do... and it's turning out to be really cool AND fun! I want almost everything I've made... and don't have a place to put some of it.

And we all know how it goes... I, at least, won't craft for myself like I do for my victim!.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

On that note, I'm actually a lot further along than I thought I was!!

Got 2 boxes planned (organized layout to make sure everything fits), and I've still got the "big" item(s) make.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I made something for my victim this time that I wouldn't normally decorate with...but once I finished it, I decided I really liked it, lol. There was another item I made my vic that is really my style that I may have to try again for myself, sometime. I hope my victim likes both of them...and all of the rest of their gifts, too, lol.

It seems I always end up making something for my victims that I end up wishing I could keep, in the end. I have made a couple duplicates for myself, in the past, but many were too much work to recreate one for myself.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've been stalking...everybody!
Mwahahahaha!
Got lots of ideas and then some.
Time for a nap
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i bought more goodies for my victim today. and maybe a teaser, too


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and im stalking no ONE.... 

there shall be no evidence......


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oddly enough, I have finished very few items for myself. I have my first three pumpkins, a couple of tombstones I made over and two skulls with some issues that prevented me from offering them for sale. I do have several (lots and lots) of things that are unfinished due to time, space and in the case of my groundbreaker, frustration issues. Of course, having things in various stages of completion is a plus when I can customize them to my victim's taste. 

Thankfully I am making two of one item my husband likes, the other was a spur of the moment "I wonder if I can turn that into.." project that I plan to make more of and the last one requires lots of cutting and hot glue.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have some mini type pallet things that i made hubby pull over so i could grab them off the curb. 

i have no idea what im going to do with them. probably nothing. BUT I HAVE THEM!!!!!!!! 

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

grrr..electric went off when I submitted my above post and it duplicated when internet came back on.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Reaper, finally checked the mail today. I only do it once every few weeks. There was a note from the post office telling me that Spookerstar has something they need to pick up! All this time and I never thought to check the mail. 
Going tomorrow after work, can't wait to see!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Be prepared, dearest victim...your box is on it's way!

It's headed to a place that's sandwhiched between M&M's


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone been in the situation where you collect a bunch of items to spook up and then decide they really aren't your style? I've had a box of such items in my garage for several years....then I get my victim and lo & behold.....this person has this particular item listed on their likes!! I really had to step out of my comfort zone to finish these items up but I think I did them justice. 

And I have to apologize if my victim is anti-glitter. One items just *needed* a hit of glitter blast, once you see it you'll understand! 

So I'll be visiting the local reaper gift shipping place as soon as I get them packaged up! No teasers from me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

You're guys' posts make me so excited! I can't wait to see what ya'll are creating and modifying! I am taking the oldest monster for a checkup at the doctor this morning then I may drag a teenage boy to a couple stores. Lol. I'll torture him for my victim. Lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got to Hobby Lobby yesterday, I did find something for a project.. But the bigger thing I wanted they didn't have, could of used a coupon for it.. Dang! Saturday will check Menards.. But no 40 percent off coupon!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dearest Victim,

I got you..........a box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeeeek! I just checked the tracking of my Victim's box and it says it was delivered a day early!!!!! Omgoodness!! It's time to start worrying now!! I wasn't prepared to worry yet! I hope everything made it safely...I hope my Victim loves everything...omgoodness...I hope I don't have to wait too long for my Victim to post!!!!! Aaahhhhhhhh!!! I'm always so nervous at this point...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hahaha. You're so cute.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Be patient victim of mine! I am getting it together and soon the reaping will commence! Running a little more behind than usual but hopefully it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Rumor has it that I have a box waiting for me at home from my secret reaper! Unfortunately, I'm working all day so I won't get to open it till late tonight. The wait is killing me now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if my Victim knows about the box sitting on their porch, yet??? Go look outside! If you are at work, school, grocery store, doctor, ect., leave early and go home!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...aaaaaaand the Doubt Train is rolling into the station! Choo-choo!! I will now commence my feelings that my gifts are awful, that I didn't send enough, ect.

Today is my mom's birthday and I have to go bake a cake right now...it ought to be fun trying to concentrate on that while wanting to keep checking the forum for Victim updates, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wonder if my Victim knows about the box sitting on their porch, yet??? Go look outside! If you are at work, school, grocery store, doctor, ect., leave early and go home!


Well, it's not me..! What is everyone doing?! Go check your doors!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

WitchyKitty, you have been my reaper, so I know first hand what nice gifts you send!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I've plugged in a second dehumidifier in addition to the fan and my utility room is scorching hot, so I'm hoping the paper clay will finally dry. Another project needs some solder and hot glue so I really need to hunt for the soldering iron.  Still haven't heard from the surgeon regarding the baby's surgery, so I'm assuming I'll have next week to get it all packed up and ready to go.

Baby and I are going on a big grocery shopping trip tomorrow but it's supposed to be really hot so I'll probably skip the thrift stores. Need to grab a few boxes while I'm out too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, my gift is all together, a teaser may or may not have been sent  and now I have to find a box..... 

dont confuse my lack of forum participation with lack of doing stuff for reaper  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh and ive been assembling my costume as well! 

With my weight loss, i figured i could do something 'sexier' than i have in the past... found a cool black corset and am looking for a great skirt... i will be a witch (duh!) also ordered some elbow length black gloves and keeping my eyes open for a black witch hat with black feathers on the brim! 

now to find someone to take me somewhere to show it all off  

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha, chime in more! I always love reading what you have to say!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LadyGoats said:


> Haha, chime in more! I always love reading what you have to say!


I've just been crazy busy..... moved twice over the summer (in with my grandfather and then back home after he passed) and work and trying to pac and unpack (twice) and, and, and........ LOL 

house still looks a disaster! 

oh well.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

witchymom said:


> oh and ive been assembling my costume as well!
> 
> With my weight loss, i figured i could do something 'sexier' than i have in the past... found a cool black corset and am looking for a great skirt... i will be a witch (duh!) also ordered some elbow length black gloves and keeping my eyes open for a black witch hat with black feathers on the brim!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the weight loss. Wish I could lose some....but apparently I don't wish it enough to actually exercise more.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Candy Creature said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Wish I could lose some....but apparently I don't wish it enough to actually exercise more.


thanks! 70 some odd pounds down


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchymom said:


> oh and ive been assembling my costume as well!
> 
> With my weight loss, i figured i could do something 'sexier' than i have in the past... found a cool black corset and am looking for a great skirt... i will be a witch (duh!) also ordered some elbow length black gloves and keeping my eyes open for a black witch hat with black feathers on the brim!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the weight loss! Your costume sounds like it will be awesome. I, myself, have a huge witch hat with feathers around the brim...I tend to wear it every year, even if it's not my costume. I just wear it for the heck of it, hahaha! I hope you find one...I cannot, for the life of me, remember where I got mine...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was teased! Pics in the pic thread!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

witchymom said:


> thanks! 70 some odd pounds down


That's awesome! Were you using a program or just lots of self control because I don't have that


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

witchymom, congrats on the weight loss. Wow, 70 pounds is awesome!

Do you have Cracker Barrel restaurants around you? THey ususally have some great hats. Also if you have At Home stores---the old Garden Ridge they had some awesome ones with feathers on them.

Headed over to see photos. lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Congrats on the weight loss! Your costume sounds like it will be awesome. I, myself, have a huge witch hat with feathers around the brim...I tend to wear it every year, even if it's not my costume. I just wear it for the heck of it, hahaha! I hope you find one...I cannot, for the life of me, remember where I got mine...


i have one saved on ebay if all else fails. posted in my local buy sell group hoping someone has one..... if i come across a black boa cheap i could even make one....


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been reaped! My reaper is WitchyKitty! Pics to come shortly!



WitchyKitty said:


> ...aaaaaaand the Doubt Train is rolling into the station! Choo-choo!! I will now commence my feelings that my gifts are awful, that I didn't send enough, ect.
> 
> Today is my mom's birthday and I have to go bake a cake right now...it ought to be fun trying to concentrate on that while wanting to keep checking the forum for Victim updates, lol.


Sorry to keep you waiting! Trust me, the waiting was killing me all day too! I don't know how you could doubt that you did an amazing job because you absolutly knocked it out of the park!!! Thank you! Thank you!

And I hope your mom had a great birthday!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I have been reaped! My reaper is WitchyKitty! Pics to come shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I saw you were at work...I just kept up the facade that my victim didn't know they had a box, yet, so it might throw you off that it was from me, lol. I'm so super happy that you love your gifts!! My mom had a good birthday, so far, thanks!! If the bears win tonight, it will make her birthday even better, lol. I'll watch for your pic post! You are welcome!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

You had me going! I was thinking to myself that I was looking forward to seeing what you'd done for your victim! Haha! Little did I know that I'd be seeing first hand!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Life has distracted me for a couple days but I get to visit some new thrift stores out of town this weekend and I have some alone time with my scissors and glue thanks to the holiday weekend. Let's hope I don't glue any fingers together like I usually do. 

I'm loving how so many people are going out of their comfort zones this year! I love a challenge and everyone seems excited about trying new things. 

I'm in the "don't let the lack of conversation fool you into thinking I'm not doing things" boat! I've been so busy with these gifts I have not started decorating yet!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugh! I was so sure that I was done. Then when we were out yesterday, I saw something that I thought maaaaybe I ought to exchange an item that I already had, for it. Of course, I live almost an hour away from the store, and didn't have the item with me to exchange. I couldn't go back today, and can't, until Tuesday at the earliest. I may, though.

However, something else that I saw yesterday keeps haunting me. I don't know if it would be something that my victim would like, or not. Now that I've halfway talked myself into it, I can't remember where I saw it! It wasn't on any of our photo threads, and the store that had it, had several. I'm thinking it was Hobby Lobby. I might have to go pick them up on Tuesday.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Oh, dear Victim...You will be waiting a while, yet. Between crafting and waiting for materials(and no car last week), I've been delayed. I hope that you will think it was worth the wait!

Also, to my Reaper, I am away for the weekend. If you have shipped, then do not fret if I do not respond upon delivery. If you haven't, then just do not fret! *


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Little one and I had a good time shopping today though it was miserably hot! Of course, the day I leave the house is the day they call to schedule her surgery.  We'll be leaving on the 29th for consultation, lab work, etc... and surgery will be on the 30th. So I can breathe a sigh of relief knowing that I won't have to be in such a rush to get everything finished.  I'm just glad I was in town after I returned the call, otherwise I probably would have gotten a little emotional. 

My paper mache piece is finally dry!!!! Even though I said I wasn't going to add anymore clay to it, I had two small cracks that will have to be patched before I can paint it, but that should dry quick.  Need to do some handyman work tomorrow so may get little accomplished as far as my victim's projects.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a little bit done today, not as much as I wanted, but at least I started


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Got a little bit done today, not as much as I wanted, but at least I started


Yes! Getting started is a big step!!



lizzyborden said:


> Little one and I had a good time shopping today though it was miserably hot! Of course, the day I leave the house is the day they call to schedule her surgery.  We'll be leaving on the 29th for consultation, lab work, etc... and surgery will be on the 30th. So I can breathe a sigh of relief knowing that I won't have to be in such a rush to get everything finished.  I'm just glad I was in town after I returned the call, otherwise I probably would have gotten a little emotional.
> 
> My paper mache piece is finally dry!!!! Even though I said I wasn't going to add anymore clay to it, I had two small cracks that will have to be patched before I can paint it, but that should dry quick.  Need to do some handyman work tomorrow so may get little accomplished as far as my victim's projects.


Glad to hear you have a date set and can breeeeaaaaaathe. Will send all my good vibes that way when it's time!!

I'm Still [foolishly] waiting for some ordered items to arrive.. Today was spent finishing (yes, FINISHING!) all of my projects. Need to buy 2 more things (locally, so no waiting on shipping!) and then debate shipping now or waiting for the might-get-here-before-shipping-deadline items. 

Come on USPS!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Glad to hear you have a date set and can breeeeaaaaaathe. Will send all my good vibes that way when it's time!!


Thank you! And a very big Thank you to everyone who's sent well-wishes our way. I don't know how many times I've started to say this and never hit reply. I just seem to be at a loss for words concerning the surgery for some reason.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, it is very understandable to be at a loss for words or understanding this surgery. Technology is so great today and she will be in the best of hands through this. Prayers and positive thoughts are with you. I have been in your shoes and know that anxiety. Enjoy these next few weeks and try not to stress. It will be over soon and the little one recovering and putting this behind her.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I just located the last item I needed for my victim. Not exactly what I wanted, but I think it will work - with a little imagination. Now to get into my Halloween room to bump up their package with some things from my own collection.

This could take a while. First, I have to make a pathway......

Getting closer, dear victim.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lizzy, it goes both both ways.. I've typed words of (what I hoped were) encouragement, only to feel like I can't find the right thing to say. 

PD seems to have it down, though, so I'll just say, "what she said!" 



Tannasgach said:


> Now to get into my Halloween room to bump up their package with some things from my own collection.
> 
> This could take a while. First, I have to make a pathway......


I'm dying over this. LOL!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

signed up several times now for this reap, even confirmed - - but never received a victim

this makes me sad


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lizzy, I'm glad to hear you finally have your surgery date. I can fully understand you not knowing how to put your thoughts on this into words. I will be keeping you and your little one in my thoughts, and sending positive, healing energy!! Hugs, darlin'!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> signed up several times now for this reap, even confirmed - - but never received a victim
> 
> this makes me sad


That makes me sad, too! Did you see that there's a Secret Reaper 2? Don't know when signup's for that are, but it may be worth looking into. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Lizzy, I'm glad to hear you finally have your surgery date. I can fully understand you not knowing how to put your thoughts on this into words. I will be keeping you and your little one in my thoughts, and sending positive, healing energy!! Hugs, darlin'!


Another one who knows just what to say <3


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> signed up several times now for this reap, even confirmed - - but never received a victim
> 
> this makes me sad


Sorry this one didn't work out for you for some reason, that's no fun...when victims were given out and you didn't get one, did you PM her to let her know like she asked? With over a hundred sign ups, people can be missed once and awhile. It's a lot of work.

The good news is, the second one is having sign ups right now!! Go over to the Secret Reaper 2 sign up thread, sign up and PM bethene with your info before sign ups are over! She will get you all taken care of if you message her and let her know what happened with the first one.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't been on the forum very much because I have been crafting like a Mad Man! I hope my Victim likes what I bring because this has been such a fun experience. This is my first year and loving it all
Now...back to my glue gun and my paints...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent lol spook her victim.. Don't know if it just did not go through or if I missed, so resent it...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did some cutting and hot gluing today...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lil Spook, you have a victim. I hope you see this and get things underway. With this many people in the SR it is a wonder that this doesn't happen more often. Happy Reaping.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Lil Spook...go to your PMs and see your victim!!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My victim should have received their box on Friday....but they haven't
Been active much. Hope they liked everything!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kenneth, I hope they post soon. Maybe they are out of town for the holiday weekend. It is so frustrating when you don't here about packages.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Exactly what I was going to mention. I've sent 2 teasers, and I haven't seen my victim at all, let alone if they got something. Ill PM Bethene to make sure I have the correct address. Myself on the other hand.....WooooHooo! Im getting a taste of my own medicine! A teaser letter arrived today! Ill post a picture in the picture thread. Im so excited, someone's stalking me!! Do I look ok?!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked a few more things to craft up for my victim. more is on the way dear victim......


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I only burned myself on the glue gun once today! I call that a victory! 

2 projects in mid stages. 2 things purchased. I may have to abandon one. I'm not talented enough in that medium to craft it and I can only find cheap looking ones to buy. Don't we all just love this vague discussion we do around reaper time? Lol! Nobody has any clue what we are talking about but that's ok because we are all in the same boat.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> I just located the last item I needed for my victim. Not exactly what I wanted, but I think it will work - with a little imagination. Now to get into my Halloween room to bump up their package with some things from my own collection.
> 
> This could take a while. First, I have to make a pathway......
> 
> Getting closer, dear victim.


I thought for a minute you were at my house!  I want to display some items from previous reapers but when I open the door to the room the boxes are in, I just shut it again and say "maybe tomorrow."  I will eventually get adventurous enough to make my way through before Halloween, especially since I forgot about the six or seven totes that were too heavy for me to move when I was pregnant.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I am packaging up my victim's gifts this weekend! I've been done for over a week now. Between working full time, throwing a graveyard shift ibto the mix, sending out ebay and instagram orders, working on Etsy orders, i haven't gotten the chance.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I feel really badly that I didn't send out any teasers. However, I don't think that I ever have...? In my head, I convinced myself that a teaser had to be something to do with the gift itself, and I didn't have anything like that onhand. I guess that a teaser can really be anything small and Halloween related, though. 

Since I am shipping on Thursday, I won't really have time to send a teaser, too. 

I too, wish that my victim posted more often. Especially photos from their own shopping, to make sure that I'm not sending something that they already have...BUT...maybe they're not out there shopping right now. Maybe they are waiting patiently to see what they get, first. And, they are probably just more busy than I am, and have less time to post.

I'm still debating exchanging one item on Wednesday. I do like it, but I think that they might like the other thing more. Hmmm...and I have to go pick up the smaller, inexpensive item that I talked myself into, too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm getting ready to mail out next week too. I didn't think I would be ready until deadline because I had no idea what to do for my Vic but I just chose some stuff, made something I finished today , which was ahead of how long I thought it would take so if I find one or two items I need this weekend then I should be ready by Tuesday when the post office opens again..maybe Wednesday,


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I just picked up an item for my victim at the local craft fair. Almost done with the box!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Glue gun, spray paint, and knife on hand. Favorite ghost thriller movie is playing. The plan is close to fruition! (Evil cackling)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what everyone is crafting/building/buying!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

My victim's goodies have been mostly complete for a little while now, but I had ordered one thing on Etsy and was waiting for it. Well, it hasn't arrived and I ended up having to create a "case" for it, since it's past a certain point. So, I ordered something similar from someone else, but it won't ship until Tuesday due to the Labor Day holiday. So much for shipping out a bit early! Boo! 

But don't worry, Victim - hopefully you will like it enough to feel it was worth the wait!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My package is ready and will be going postal on Tuesday


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still working on filling my victims box. We've been uber busy around here with working, babysitting and stuff. I even had a stomach bug for a couple of days that left me living on the couch, just gave me time to dream up more goodies for my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm always a little curious when reading everyone's posts about their progress in their victim's gifts...you can't help but think, "Is it for me?" "Are they talking about MY gifts?" "Could they be my Reaper?" Lol...don't worry, my Reaper, I have no idea who you are. I can't wait to find out, though! Now that my Victim has received her gifts, it's my turn to stalk the mail!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I picked up some thing at Menards, now need to look down stairs in my totes to see if I have what I need to finish in them.. Plus did some hot gluing today.. So slow but sure......


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Sir Bigglesworth and I are calling it a night! Don't laugh--he'll be coming to see one of you soon!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

All done!! Hopefully I will get my package out this week!! Now I can have a glass of wine and relax!! Ahhhhh,,,,,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Had family stuff going on the last two days so very little crafting.  Will work on finishing touches and finding a few boxes this week and plan to mail on Monday. Sorry to make you wait dear victim... I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This afternoon, the flying monkeys are going to pick up a package and whisk it away to my victim!! Wonder where they might drop it at? Someplace to the west of me, that's for sure!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My debate has been about whether or not I should wait until an ordered item arrives before shipping, but I'm realizing that I keep finding stuff to buy for my victim since I still haven't shipped... So I don't mind waiting! Hopefully my victim doesn't mind the wait, too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, me, me. Maybe one is for me.

Guess I better get going and get mine in the mail to someone special.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pretty much done with my victim's package, just need to get out to the post office! I did a small craft this year that I'm pretty proud of


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine will be shipped last minute as usual...


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine will ship last minute also. I wan't able to really get started on my reaper projects until this last weekend, even though I was off work for 2 weeks! Ugh! Dang real life! But don't worry my victim, I'm am working my tail off to get them done and hope you like them! Now, if the paint will just dry faster...dang humidity!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I wasn't able to really start until this week, either, Whisper. And we go on vacation on Thursday, Ugh! So I'm trying to rock this out. LOL! Come on paint and dry!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, my dear victim, that I haven't posted daily teasings - life has this nasty habit of getting in the way sometimes - but rest assured that I have all your delightfully ghoulish goodies ready to be wrapped lovingly & shipped to you. I will post again the day the evil stash goes out for the stalking-the-mailbox fun - probably later in the week, it's looking like.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's okay, everyone, if I am your Victim, I am patiently waiting for my reaping. Normally, I am a pretty impatient person, lol...but I am being a good little Victim and waiting nicely for my turn. Take your time...but maybe not too, too much time...  Thankfully, there hasn't been a huge amount of delivery trucks visiting my neighbors this time to drive me crazy!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Just popping in to reassure my reaper that I have, indeed, received your package! I just got back yesterday, and things are a tad rough at the moment, so I may not be able to open it until the kids are down for a nap or after they're in bed tonight. Please don't fret!
I will certainly be shipping at the deadline. Real life is getting a bit too real, at the moment. Blah...*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I should know by now, not to make plans. I didn't get to go out of town today for the last item that I plan on adding to the package. However, I should be able to get there before shipping date. And, if I don't, it's really just an extra inexpensive item (I've met the minimum) that isn't technically on their list, but I think that it goes well with what I already have for them. So if I can get it, I'll be more pleased, but if for some reason I can't, the package will still go out in time. There have been times when I was late.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I am still patently waiting. Only because I have not got my victims package out yet, though it is packed and ready to go LOL 

AND.............. my costume is bought and I am co-hosting a party with my friend at her lovely home and even lovelier back yard (would be great if we had nice weather!!!!!!) SO SUPER EXCITED! 

and I bought one of my dog's costumes today.... its... SUPER RENJI!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Will be sending out my victim's box tomorrow.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Me too! 
They better be careful when they open it, having a hard time keeping them in the basket!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooo, goodie...that means there will be more reap pictures, soon!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't worry...I can wait 


LadyGoats said:


> My debate has been about whether or not I should wait until an ordered item arrives before shipping, but I'm realizing that I keep finding stuff to buy for my victim since I still haven't shipped... So I don't mind waiting! Hopefully my victim doesn't mind the wait, too


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ended up getting too immersed in paperwork yesterday and made little progress.  I'm painting the base layers today which means I don't have to be worried about detail yet.  Have another piece that will require some pretty good painting skills and I haven't done anything very detailed in many years.  

Hubby came in carrying a package yesterday and I thought for a second I was reaped, but it turned out to be my friend's broken laptop I promised to fix last year but she just now sent it. Worked this morning to get the screen replaced and called to tell her I'd be dropping it at the post office tomorrow. She laughed and said that she'd replaced it last year and that it was mine to keep. Wow! Now the dilemma is do I take the time and learn Windows 8 or go ahead and take advantage of the free upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Your posts have me dying of curiosity about what you are making. I can't wait to see the reveal when your victim gets it!! The suspense is killing me!!





lizzyborden said:


> I've told myself that I've done the last layer of paper clay on one project. I keep adding more and more because I haven't been completely satisfied with the way it looks. With each layer, it gets a little bit bigger and heavier and I should have had it dried and painted by now.  Three others should be completely finished today.
> 
> This reaper has been the most fun of any I've participated in so far. I think it's because I actually have more time to devote to projects than I have in previous years. Of course, my victim left me a really nice list which has helped too.  This has also been a learning experience. I've had a chance to try out some different techniques and clay recipes--all of which have their good and bad points. I'm also planning to stray from my usual painting technique and try something new on the above-mentioned paper mache project if I manage to leave it alone long enough to dry.
> 
> The only drawback to this reaper is that my hubby has fell in love with two of the projects and keeps asking if I'm going to make some for us too.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I love our Halloween Forum Family. I keep reading posts about how people went outside their comfort zone and tried something new. This is one of my favorite things about the reaper. How intently everyone wants to do well by their victim and how getting paired up with people helps introduce us to whole new facets of Halloween!



LadyGoats said:


> Me, too! I'm lucky to have the victim I do... S/He deserves a better Reaper. LOL! So I'm going out of my comfort zone and doing things I don't think I'd typically do... and it's turning out to be really cool AND fun! I want almost everything I've made... and don't have a place to put some of it.
> 
> And we all know how it goes... I, at least, won't craft for myself like I do for my victim!.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Whew....finally caught up on this thread. I was taken by the wedding planning monster and have been unable to do more than take a quick peek here and there for close to a week! That doesn't mean I forgot about you my dear victim. I was still stalking and putting finishing touches on your gift. I got it shipped yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow! Ok now to head over to the picture thread and catch up on all the great reaps so far....and post a teaser pic of my victim's package perhaps!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Victim,
Today I wrote you a letter.

Well....maybe you should consider it a short story titled _"Thought Process of a Secret Reaper"._


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Hubby came in carrying a package yesterday and I thought for a second I was reaped, but it turned out to be my friend's broken laptop I promised to fix last year but she just now sent it. Worked this morning to get the screen replaced and called to tell her I'd be dropping it at the post office tomorrow. She laughed and said that she'd replaced it last year and that it was mine to keep. Wow! Now the dilemma is do I take the time and learn Windows 8 or go ahead and take advantage of the free upgrade to Windows 10.


I despised Windows 8...it can die a firey, horrible death...but, that's just my opinion, lol. I signed up for Windows 10 the second I heard about it. My husband says to do the free upgrade to 10 simply so you stay up to date on new software/computer stuff, but that's up to you. I haven't had any issues with 10, so far.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lots of boxes flying around the country!! 
I did a tiny bit of painting today and bought something at Michaels for another project.. very slow going!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> lots of boxes flying around the country!!


...and in my head I see owls...lots of owls...carrying boxes through the skies, hahaha! Ahhh, a girl can dream...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I would definitely upgrade to Windows 10. I had 8.1 and hated it. I love Windows 10!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I love our Halloween Forum Family. I keep reading posts about how people went outside their comfort zone and tried something new. This is one of my favorite things about the reaper. How intently everyone wants to do well by their victim and how getting paired up with people helps introduce us to whole new facets of Halloween!


Well said!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

If my delightful reaper hasn't mailed yet, please don't rush! We leave on vacation tonight (thursday night) after hubby gets home from work, and won't be back until the 20th. So mail on the 18th or 19th if you can, that way it won't sit in the rain for a week. Boy I wish we had a porch!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> If my delightful reaper hasn't mailed yet, please don't rush! We leave on vacation tonight (thursday night) after hubby gets home from work, and won't be back until the 20th. So mail on the 18th or 19th if you can, that way it won't sit in the rain for a week. Boy I wish we had a porch!


Have a great vacation! 

Hubby needs prescriptions filled and I have two gallons of glue at Walmart waiting to be picked up, so making a quick (hopefully) trip to town. I know we'll be stopping at the thrift store so maybe I'll find a last-minute item for my victim. There's an independent dollar store in town as well so if time permits, we'll see if their Halloween stuff is out yet. And then it's back to work on my victim's goodies. 

I also need to catch up on the picture thread too as it looks like lots of teasers and reapings are arriving.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Only a few more days now my dear victim.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I just need to find that perfect size box and pick up a couple things tomorrow when I run errands! I'm gonna get ya soon dear victim! Are you ready to scream? Lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wanna scream! I WANNA SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchymom said:


> i wanna scream! I WANNA SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!


Lol...why??


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol...why??


cause i want to be REAPED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Ended up getting too immersed in paperwork yesterday and made little progress.  I'm painting the base layers today which means I don't have to be worried about detail yet.  Have another piece that will require some pretty good painting skills and I haven't done anything very detailed in many years.
> 
> Hubby came in carrying a package yesterday and I thought for a second I was reaped, but it turned out to be my friend's broken laptop I promised to fix last year but she just now sent it. Worked this morning to get the screen replaced and called to tell her I'd be dropping it at the post office tomorrow. She laughed and said that she'd replaced it last year and that it was mine to keep. Wow! Now the dilemma is do I take the time and learn Windows 8 or go ahead and take advantage of the free upgrade to Windows 10.



Lizzy if I was you I would go ahead and go for windows 10. I don't know too many people who like windows 8. I've been using windows since a 286 processor was considered fast and as far as I've been able to tell, about every other version seems to amount to not much more that bloat ware. In full disclosure though, I've never used windows 8, I stayed with windows 7 pro until windows 10 came out. So far I'm really liking windows 10. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled Halloween and Reaper activities. 

Speaking of which, come on 4 o'clock! I have painting and gluing and, and, and, other things to do!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It is sitting on my desk waiting for the afternoon UPS pickup from Miguel our UPS guy!

FTR, I don't decorate the box. It will get enough questions because it's sitting on the front desk at work PLUS it's kinda pre-decorated since it's a big Yankee Candle box.

So if anyone gets a Yankee Candle box & didn't order Yankee Candles, the secret is out now!! It will also have my work address which is a dude's name so once again, you didn't get Yankee Candle & it's definitely from me, RCIAG, (aka Belinda).


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm,,, I see a certain package is in the correct city, but hasn't gone out for delivery yet. Darn those time zones anyway! 

But I have to believe that SOMEONE will get reaped today!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't find anything for my victim at the thrift store yesterday, but did find something at the Dollar Shop. It will need paint and a few modifications, but I think it will fit in nicely with their decorating theme. Also, part of it can be used on another item I'm still working on (and still not happy with). Planned to mail Monday, but forgot my grandma has a Dr. appt. that day, so I'll just say that I'll be shipping by Wednesday. 

I have an assortment of boxes, but I think all are still too small!  So I'll either be shipping in more than one box or dumping something out of a box I already have. I want to decorate the box, but want to make sure everything will fit first.

I also wanted to add to the post about people going out of their comfort zone with their reaper creations. For me, it's been a chance to utilize some new ideas and techniques I've been wanting to try for a while. For one project, none of the pieces I recently started fit my idea of how I wanted the project to look, so I went to my tote of not-finished projects and found a piece that I'd mentally label as an epic fail. I'd used a different armature on this piece and a few other pieces and just wasn't happy with the way they turned out. I love the way the project has turned out and now I'm considering giving the armature idea another try. Now if I can just find a way to tackle a steampunk project, cause I find the idea to be intimidating for some reason. I had to breathe a sigh of relief when my victim didn't list steampunk as one of their likes.  So I guess I just leaked a small hint about who my victim is. 

I see I'm not the only one who hates Windows 8.  I've been hesitant about updating my laptop (running windows7) to Windows 10 because I feared it would be too much like Windows 8.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

A certain somebody has a certain box with some certain things on it's way to them!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I passed the package on to UPS Guy Miguel so it's on its way to my victim!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

UPS says that the package has been delivered in KY hope they like what i sent


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not happy with the project I am working on... Sigh...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am not happy with the project I am working on... Sigh...


Sorry. :-( I have one that's "acceptable", but I'm not happy with it, either. 

Annnnd!! I really need to catch up on the pictures thread. 

Busy day!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> I am not happy with the project I am working on... Sigh...





LadyGoats said:


> Sorry. :-( I have one that's "acceptable", but I'm not happy with it, either.


Glad to see I'm not the only one  I've told myself that if it still doesn't suit me, it will either get completed anyway or get thrown in my ever growing box of unfinished projects and replaced with something else.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yankee candle box and a dude's name. lol RCIAG!

And witchymom wants to scream....Yep, it is getting close to Secret Reaper mail deadline.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

bethene said:


> I am not happy with the project I am working on... Sigh...


Oh my gosh I'm going through the same thing. It didn't help when I showed my husband and he said "it looks like an art project gone wrong."


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> Oh my gosh I'm going through the same thing. It didn't help when I showed my husband and he said "it looks like an art project gone wrong."


In a way,I sympathize with you but in another way I'm envious. I think I could go outside and find a pile of dog crap, paint it and show it to my husband and he would say how great it looks even though he knows it's a pile of crap. Oh how I long for honest criticism.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been out of town all week and was lucky enough to find 3 Spirit stores! This is the first year we've been without one. I was hoping to grab some little things for my victims box and I did! Love it! Win!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been Reaped! I am talking the most amazing Reap Ever!
Thank you to my Reaper Kymmm
As soon as I dry my tears of joy and collect myself I will be posting pics
Wow Kymmm, you rocked my world with your talent!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so glad I am not the only one that has had or is having trouble with projects they have been trying to working on. I finally just gave up on one and did something else for my victim. I will be packing things up for shipping out on Monday. Hope that what I've finally got made is something they will like.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

After all of the fun from being reaped I spent the rest of the day getting things packed and ready to ship. Monday will be the day!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just finished packing my victim's box and it is going out in the mail tomorrow. I will be out of commission Thursday thru Sunday when he/she is likely to get it so I'll have to wait until Sunday night to know if it is liked, arghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine will be going out in the morning too! 

YAY! 

Then, I can get impatient for MINE to arrive! LOLOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still working on mine..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OH WHY CAN'T I STOP!!! 

Been adding to my projects again and hopefully they'll satisfy me this time. I have some odd items drying in the oven and tonight and tomorrow night will both be up-late nights as I have painting and sealing to do.

Some things I've learned with this reaper

1. Hot glue sticks to aluminum foil.

2. Hot glue sticks to wax paper.

3. DT electrical tape sticks to nothing including itself. 

4. Solder never goes where you want it.

5. Tissue paper + paper mache = extreme frustration

6. X-acto + hard plastic = ouch!

7. Viva paper towels are awesome!

8. The oven works great for drying paper mache (why couldn't I have learned this weeks ago)!

Soon dear victim, soon!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha, I prefer tissue paper for paper mâché! As long as there isn't a fan around... And the piece is securely positioned so I can use both hands.

... I'm serious about the fan..!

Is it shipping time already?!?! Where is my paaaccccckkkkkaaaaaggggeeee? I am definitely sending this to my victim, but would love to include it in the whole reap.. Not as an afterthought.

Siiiiiigh.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh I think I've gotten the hang of using tissue paper now.  And yes, you are so right about the fan!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Sneak peek coming tonight for my victim. 

*Inserts evil laugh


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I shipped my package today. Still have not seen any sign of my Victim on the forum. I've been sending teasers, but maybe this person doesn't like them? Nontheless, a package will arrive Friday!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sad that you have not even seen your victim posting on her. That takes all the fun out of this IMHO.

Victim, never fear, I have not forgotten you since you received your earlier teaser. I am safe to say that since there have been so many teasers sent. Soon., soon, you will have a box that I hope makes you smile. I did not craft this time. I am sorry for that because, I too, love to receive things someone made. I know that you said you love that, too. I just have too many things going on, but I do believe that I have made up for that with the selection of things headed to you soon. I am the queen of shopping and think you will be pleased. I know that I am. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whoever has my daughter, texaslucky, I know that she has not posted much this time. I have given her that mother look through the phone many times, but she keeps telling me that she is sorry that she just keeps forgetting to post. She is working on her victims box though. I can tell her Reaper that she will love what you send. She is working a lot and running around a lot with three teens and the nine year old. She is also trying to plan her party in the middle of this and is so excited about a box headed her way to use for the party. What is a mother to do with these kids---even when they are in their 30s!!!! Sorry, dear daughter, but I just had to get after you one more time.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Packed and ready to ship. First box too small but my wifes reaper gift arrived this weekend. I am reusing that box...just the right size and already decorated. 
Now that's recycling!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Creeping Shadow said:


> Packed and ready to ship. First box too small but my wifes reaper gift arrived this weekend. I am reusing that box...just the right size and already decorated.
> Now that's recycling!


Wow! That worked out great. I'm stuck with boxes that are too small or too large. I do have a reaper box from a couple of years ago that probably would be perfect, but I don't know if I'm ready to wade through the spare bedroom to get it. 

Little one doesn't want to go to sleep, so tried painting with her in my lap. She was mesmerized by it and it worked pretty good until I started on a small piece that just won't hold still. So, we're taking a break until she gets sleepy. I'm so glad hubby isn't working tomorrow--he can drive while I snooze. 

Just remembered another piece I bought a few weeks ago and need to find it tomorrow evening.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!!, I have done the same thing, creeping shadow! 

I did absolutely nothing Halloween related yesterday or today, yesterday I had a great excuse, helped my daughter at a market all day, she did wonderful, sold out, even made up a few more sitting there (hanging terrariums with air plants and decorated really cool..) ,as well as just the plants and gem stones, etc,,,,,
today I went with my son to the doc, plus had a mild headache all day, so dang, got nothing done, need to finish a couple projects, one I am struggling with, sigh,,, can't get it to look just right,


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah! One project done! Another one half way done, oh shoot! One I haven't even started yet! Dang it and I have to work tomorrow! I know what I'll be doing the next two days! Plus I still have to find a box to put it all in! Shoot! Hmm, do I really need to sleep? Why does time drag at work, then speed by at night?


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought that I just posted here but I guess it was in the picture thread with no picture. Soon very soon my dear victim. I am on the search for one more thing for you and your intersting Halloween event.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Mine went out on Saturday. I, uh, I'm a bit nervous about how I did...tried to create an event or tone.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Wow! That worked out great. I'm stuck with boxes that are too small or too large.


That is my problem. I made a piece that is an odd size so now finding the right box is a pain!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and my victims package is SHIPPED! 

NOW WHERE IS MY PACKAGE????


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Just finished the shopping for my victim. Sorry to wait until the end, but I promise it will be shipped by Wednesday at the latest!

To my Reaper, sorry I haven't been posting a lot the last couple of weeks. I've been so busy. Seriously, I don't think I've ever had so many different things going on all at once! I haven't checked the mail in a couple days either, so if you've sent me something there is a good chance it made it here safely, I just haven't been out to get it yet.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> Just finished the shopping for my victim. Sorry to wait until the end, but I promise it will be shipped by Wednesday at the latest!
> 
> To my Reaper, sorry I haven't been posting a lot the last couple of weeks. I've been so busy. Seriously, I don't think I've ever had so many different things going on all at once! I haven't checked the mail in a couple days either, so if you've sent me something there is a good chance it made it here safely, I just haven't been out to get it yet.


is it for me? IS IT FOR ME????????????????????/


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

It's really last minute, I know, but mine is going out tomorrow. I had a ton of projects due this week and got behind. But my reaping is ready to go!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Got home, donned my play clothes and am about halfway through painting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice so I made hubby promise to watch the baby while I go out and seal some projects. So unless I have something that is still too tacky to ship, all will go out Wednesday.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh victim, I haven't forgotten you, your surprise will go out on Wednesday. The box is decorated and half filled. Just have to finish wrapping the rest of your gifts.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just taped up my box so it's going out tomorrow ! Looks like end of this week and next week is going to be filled with Reapings


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, lots of boxes on their way


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm waiting until the last minute to send out my box. I like to keep my victim in suspense! hehe... But I did get it all boxed and ready to go last night. Let me tell you, Dollar Tree packing tape is TERRIBLE! The few times I accidentally let the tape fall onto itself, it took a good 10 minutes to get it peeled off and started again. I don't think I'll ever buy that again...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

krnlmustrd said:


> I'm waiting until the last minute to send out my box. I like to keep my victim in suspense! hehe... But I did get it all boxed and ready to go last night. Let me tell you, Dollar Tree packing tape is TERRIBLE! The few times I accidentally let the tape fall onto itself, it took a good 10 minutes to get it peeled off and started again. I don't think I'll ever buy that again...


Yeah, I've learned that all DT tape is terrible!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Every time I hear a truck outside I pop up to the window to see if there's a box!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Will mail my package today. Yay, made it before deadline! Somebody is getting a box stuffed with bubble wrap and scotch tape.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol i used some different stuffing techniques this year. I had to stuff mine with walmart bags and paper. Be care victim some of the walmart bags are empty and some has stuff wrapped in them! It's not pretty but I hope it helped so nothing got broken. Guess we'll both find out tomorrow when you get your box victim!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

My boys are still on package watch. I don't care that the leaves are changing color, keep your eyes open and stay out there!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

my dearest victim, package is going out today!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My dearest victim your package is on the way---finally. Since you are in a neighboring state it should be a fast delivery. It went Priority Mail and they said by Friday. I don't understand it taking that long. Maybe they had already picked up packages for today from the little mail center. Anyway it is on the way to you. It is Creepy and



Here is a teaser for you and other Munster fans


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> My dearest victim your package is on the way---finally. Since you are in a neighboring state it should be a fast delivery. It went Priority Mail and they said by Friday. I don't understand it taking that long. Maybe they had already picked up packages for today from the little mail center. Anyway it is on the way to you. It is Creepy and
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a teaser for you and other Munster fans


A neighboring state! Darn, that means it's not mine! 


I'm happy to say that except for reassembling one item, that I'm officially done!  I discovered too late that the hinges I bought for this last item are twice as big as what I took off, so thank goodness i saved the old ones. Of course I'll probably tinker around tonight and see what little items I can make pretty quick.  I don't foresee the box getting decorated as I haven't made my way to it yet.  I need to check and see if I have packing tape as I may have to send my hubby on a trip to Family Dollar.  I saved some of those air pillow packing things from something or the other I ordered but my victim may find a box filled with plastic grocery bags too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...which one of you will end up being my reaper???


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...which one of you will end up being my reaper???


Wouldn't you like to know? I wonder the same thing. Guess we will find out soon.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm on vacation and we'll be home Sunday. Can't wait to go pick up the mail Monday! Hope there's a box!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...which one of you will end up being my reaper???


It is definitely, most assuredly, without question, NOT ME!

... Or is it..?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bethene said:


> Yes, lots of boxes on their way


ME, ME, ME, ME - I want one!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

All right, dear victim of mine, start stalking your mailbox & porch tomorrow, cause DH is making a special trip to the post office just for you - your box of fright will be on its way tomorrow!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that my package is on the way, I can start anticipating the arrival of mine. Once again, I had forgotten that I was to get one, too.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh me... I'd love a box!!  Just maybe someone should be checking their porch soon...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Arg! Everyone is torturing me! Is it you? Or you? Maybe even...you?! Reaper, oh Reaper...wherefore art thou Reaper??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got the box packed, ,,, I need to seal the box and get it on it's way..


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Arg! Everyone is torturing me! Is it you? Or you? Maybe even...you?! Reaper, oh Reaper...wherefore art thou Reaper??


Bahahaha- I haven't even begun to anticipate a package for myself... I'm just hoping that the thing I ordered comes in tomorrow. If not, I'll just have to mail it separately :-(

But it's totally entertaining to watch you suffer... LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder who will be the last to be Reaped this year??


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Due to illness I will have to ship a few days late. Its got in the way of my crafting. I'm hoping to get my box out Friday though.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, dear victim, the bats have been dispatched. It cannot be undone. (rubs hands together while smirking wickedly) 
You can expect them next Tuesday. They do need to rest, you know, the poor darlings. It is a long flight.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

It's getting down to the wire. I'll be shipping my victim's goodies out on Thursday morning/afternoon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Translyvanian bats???? Oh, I hope they are coming my way!! How exciting. I need to update my rabies shot just in case.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Between a weekend away and a sudden increase in my hours at work, I haven't been making as much progress on things as I wanted. And more than one project has become more frustrating than I anticipated. But tonight I made two huge steps forward on some tricky projects. I am ALMOST finished! Just a few finishing touches and waiting for paint to dry. I am determined to have everything done and shipped on time. Thank you for your patience, dear victim!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I just checked the status of my boxes and it says they were delivered Mon.. My victim may not know it's a Reaper gift because I had them straight from e-bay to their house. I hate to pay shipping to my house, the turn around and pay shipping to my victim's house. I hate to sound cheap, but I can use the money I save for their gift. Fingers crossed they like it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmm, I got this guy on Monday from ebay and thought that it was from someone else...??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Managed to get my items all together and into a box or two. They migrated over to the post office a few towns over and disappeared from sight. 

No bats, cats or rats were injured getting this all done... just a few glued fingers and lots of paint splatters all over.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

ooooo all of these boxes flying around the place has me shivering with ANTICI...







PATION!

btw if you're watching and stalking, dear Reaper of mine sometimes the delivery guy will leave packages at the office of my apartment building without telling me. -.-
I ordered a new comforter set for my bedroom and had it not been for tracking I wouldn't have known it was even delivered. So it might be safe to let Bethene know when it has arrived as a precaution.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Really regretting that I dropped out. This is always so fun.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you ever noticed that stuff has a way of disappearing when you need it! Yesterday it was foam brushes and paint pens. So what do I see when I walk into my work area? You guessed it, foam brushes and paint pens!  This morning it's card stock that being elusive. I just moved it yesterday so I'd have more room to work...ughhh! So as soon as I find the card stock, eat breakfast and get everything packed, it's off to the PO!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I sent mine to my victim last Thursday, rushed home to finish packing, then we headed out on vacation. I've tried to send bethene my tracking number but haven't been able to from my cell. :/ My usps slip said delivery today! But still not as much fun as tracking. Going to try something different today to check on it. We are in a hotel at Universal, going to HHN tonight with our boys who work here! It is employee preview night and they each get to being a guest! Score!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh and I stopped our mailfor the week. It has been raining every day! But that won't help UPS or FedEx. If they sit it in front of the door I'm doomed, we don't have a porch. Fingers crossed my SR uses usps.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Have you ever noticed that stuff has a way of disappearing when you need it! Yesterday it was foam brushes and paint pens. So what do I see when I walk into my work area? You guessed it, foam brushes and paint pens!  This morning it's card stock that being elusive. I just moved it yesterday so I'd have more room to work...ughhh! So as soon as I find the card stock, eat breakfast and get everything packed, it's off to the PO!


It's the gremlins I tell ya! They sneak in at night and rearrange stuff just to drive you batty! They do it to me all the time! I have so far been unsuccessful at capturing one, though not for lack of trying.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> My dearest victim your package is on the way---finally. Since you are in a neighboring state it should be a fast delivery. It went Priority Mail and they said by Friday. I don't understand it taking that long. Maybe they had already picked up packages for today from the little mail center. Anyway it is on the way to you. It is Creepy and
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a teaser for you and other Munster fans


Ohhh! Could it be me??? I'm in a neighboring state...


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

My dearest victim,

I have finally completed you gifts, got them packaged up last night, and will be shipping it out today....as soon as I can figure out when the dang UPS location opens (they have very weird hours! ). Never fear! It will be sent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got mine all boxed up too, ready to go to the post office


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whisper, where is In the Shadows? You said you were in a neighboring state. The shadows of Texas, ummmm are you in Mexico? Guess that would not be a state. LOL Maybe Louisana would be in our shadow since it is below us. Gotta check with my history teacher friends.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Whisper, where is In the Shadows? You said you were in a neighboring state. The shadows of Texas, ummmm are you in Mexico? Guess that would not be a state. LOL Maybe Louisana would be in our shadow since it is below us. Gotta check with my history teacher friends.


I would be a neighbor to the north, in Oklahoma.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

The ravens have flown victim, Your package is officially in the wind on it's way to you!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My package for my victim will be heading out tomorrow. I'm sorry it has taken so long, but I had surgery and was recovering. (still am!) But I couldn't send it out without a bit of a homemade touch! Dear victim I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> My package for my victim will be heading out tomorrow. I'm sorry it has taken so long, but I had surgery and was recovering. (still am!) But I couldn't send it out without a bit of a homemade touch! Dear victim I hope you enjoy it!


I've been under the weather as well, package WILL go out at deadline but I have never taken this long before!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> My package for my victim will be heading out tomorrow. I'm sorry it has taken so long, but I had surgery and was recovering. (still am!) But I couldn't send it out without a bit of a homemade touch! Dear victim I hope you enjoy it!





BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been under the weather as well, package WILL go out at deadline but I have never taken this long before!


I'm sorry you're both not well. Glad you still came and joined in, and I hope you both have speedy recoveries!

I don't have an excuse.. Lol!

Two of my boxes are all packed and taped, but I'm still holding out hope that something I ordered will arrive today before finishing off the last box. They'll be sent off after I get the mail, whether or not it's here... But I won't be satisfied if it isn't....
So today is just a waiting game.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Your package has been passed to the delivery monkeys and should be reaching you Friday. At least that is the expected delivery date. So keep and eye out for the big brown truck. I had hoped to decorate the box, but ran out of time. I hope you like and enjoy the contents there of. Unless you are secretly a cat ...then you might like the box more!  LOL!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Victim, 

Your package is out for delivery TODAY! 

You're welcome.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Bad news and good news and bad news and good news...
I couldn't track my box, but Shebear1 got it and likes it! The back of my ear started draining this morning, but the Dr has an opening tomorrow. We were supposed to go to cocoa beach tomorrow but have canceled and are going home after I see the doc. And I'm not upset about that. We've been gone since last Thursday and it's been so much maintenance with this ear since the surgery that just want to go home. I just hope I can hear again and going through all this wasn't for naught.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am confused about the USPS website! Usually, if you buy postage online, it's cheaper than in person, so that's what I do. Usually, I also buy 2 Day Priority, because it's comparable to Standard prices, anyway.

So I didn't get the package out early, like I'd hoped, but I went online to buy the postage today, and it gave me about double the expected price for Priority 2 Day, so I thought well, I'll just go ahead and do Standard, it will take a few more days, but not bad. However, it said that I couldn't buy it online.

I trekked out to the PO today, and they charged me less than the website suggested. I guess I should have asked in person how much P2D would have been, because he then told me that it might not be there for an entire 10 days! I hope that it doesn't take that long, sheesh. I apologize that it didn't occur to me to ask that question. 

It is on its way finally, though!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I am confused about the USPS website! Usually, if you buy postage online, it's cheaper than in person, so that's what I do. Usually, I also buy 2 Day Priority, because it's comparable to Standard prices, anyway.
> 
> So I didn't get the package out early, like I'd hoped, but I went online to buy the postage today, and it gave me about double the expected price for Priority 2 Day, so I thought well, I'll just go ahead and do Standard, it will take a few more days, but not bad. However, it said that I couldn't buy it online.
> 
> ...


i refuse to mail anything more than a letter with the post office, any more....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I am confused about the USPS website! Usually, if you buy postage online, it's cheaper than in person, so that's what I do. Usually, I also buy 2 Day Priority, because it's comparable to Standard prices, anyway.
> 
> So I didn't get the package out early, like I'd hoped, but I went online to buy the postage today, and it gave me about double the expected price for Priority 2 Day, so I thought well, I'll just go ahead and do Standard, it will take a few more days, but not bad. However, it said that I couldn't buy it online.
> 
> ...


I tried to estimate shipping at FedEx, ups. And usps, and all of them estimated that it would cost more than going in and shipping.. 

Is it really usually cheaper?

I also noticed that I've been worrying that my box weight would increase shipping, but all are under 5lbs, and most of them have a min weight where the price doesn't change until it hits that weight (I inly remember that ups is 11lbs because that's where I plan to ship from).

Now I'm wondering if 3 smaller boxes is better than one big box...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha! It is! Now I get to repack everything and save myself $20.

(and basically trash my box decorations... sniff!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Ha! It is! Now I get to repack everything and save myself $20.
> 
> (and basically trash my box decorations... sniff!)


Cut out the box decorations and tape them to the new box, hahaha!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I was tempted!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Package dropped off at PO earlier today and it's now headed south!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I was tempted!


Or, you could take your pictures, print them out and stick those to the boxes, lol! I just love the spooky tree one with the pumpkins and bats!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, with USPS it is usually cheaper. It did show me for instance, that the one day delivery would be $75 in person, and $48 online. That's a pretty big savings, but I am sorry to say, it's not going to get there that fast, because that kind of pricing defeats the purpose of the exchange. 

I was quoted $21 and change for Standard, but it said it wasn't available online. I guess that's because I used a box that was my own, and larger than 12 inches. It really wasn't heavy. I checked it at 7 lbs, but put down for 8 just to be sure. Of course they weigh it at the PO, so that could have made a difference by a few dollars. The quote for 2 day priority was over $30 though, and that surprised me. I have shipped many times with that postage, and it's been right about $15.

Sorry about that horrible run-on sentence in my earlier post. I was in a rush!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Or, you could take your pictures, print them out and stick those to the boxes, lol! I just love the spooky tree one with the pumpkins and bats!!


I just decided the spooky tree is being sent. Wasn't comfortable with putting everything in one box, so there are two.

Still quoted me at $20 cheaper than doing three.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Yes, with USPS it is usually cheaper. It did show me for instance, that the one day delivery would be $75 in person, and $48 online. That's a pretty big savings, but I am sorry to say, it's not going to get there that fast, because that kind of pricing defeats the purpose of the exchange.
> 
> I was quoted $21 and change for Standard, but it said it wasn't available online. I guess that's because I used a box that was my own, and larger than 12 inches. It really wasn't heavy. I checked it at 7 lbs, but put down for 8 just to be sure. Of course they weigh it at the PO, so that could have made a difference by a few dollars. The quote for 2 day priority was over $30 though, and that surprised me. I have shipped many times with that postage, and it's been right about $15.
> 
> Sorry about that horrible run-on sentence in my earlier post. I was in a rush!


I've noticed the last few times I printed postage online that standard shipping wasn't available. I thought it might be USPS's way of getting people to spend more in order to save a trip to the PO. I really need to check and find out for sure before we start selling online this winter. 

Oh an occasional run-on is quite acceptable. I don't think the grammar police have infiltrated the forum yet!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, I just double checked and it's still showing the online price is more. Maybe it has to do with my zip? It's still more expensive than ups, so I'm not stressing over it, but still find it interesting.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

MAIL's here!!!! Omg wish me luck!

Edit: false alarm. I thought he was just early.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes! For me it is foot surgery. So I am bedridden but it stinks because other than the extreme pain in my foot....I feel like a million bucks! I'm usually a busy body too, so this has been a lesson in patience hahaha 
I am excited for my reaper to get theirs though....I hope they like it! Just wish it could be there sooner. Haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween hugs and healing energy to those of you not feeling well, hurting or having a rough time, lately!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, package is on its way... Just remembered that I was going to write a instruction paper for a item, sigh.. Trying to get it out and was in too much of a rush..


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> Hmmm, I got this guy on Monday from ebay and thought that it was from someone else...??
> View attachment 255717


Sorry to confuse you, me again. When I order off e-bay there is no way to tell you. printerdevil pointed out in the delivery address I do use my phone # since I don't know yours. If it starts 405, it's from me. I thought you could use a little witch to do along with your big ones.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, you know me..I am ALWAYS confused! lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhh.. Myyyy... Goshhh.. 

It was a stressful afternoon (and the ordered item never showed  ), but I got my packages shipped. 

And have to give bethene mad props for helping me out (and saving me $70). Well, have to give bethene mad props _*anyway*_, but this just adds to it. Thanks bethene!!

Still gotta keep an eye out for what I ordered, but I guess I don't have to stress about it now. To whomever my Reaper is, I hope you don't feel rushed. I'm patient.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My victim has a package on the way. It is traveling priority owls so should not take long. Sorry for the wait. I hope that the teasers helped you wait a little more patiently. I am really anxious for you to get this.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just realized I forgot to reveal myself to my victim! I packed it up & shipped it off without even thinking about it. Maybe if they post about it, Ill reveal myself then.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My hat's off to those of you who manage to wrap your gifts in holiday themed wrapping/tissue paper. I never seem to think about it until it's time to pack everything in the box. I did however hurriedly wrap each gift in brown packing paper and masking tape so at least my victim will have a little suspense as they open each gift.  The box however did not get decorated.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

whisper said:


> It's the gremlins I tell ya! They sneak in at night and rearrange stuff just to drive you batty! They do it to me all the time! I have so far been unsuccessful at capturing one, though not for lack of trying.


Hmm....gremlins you say...maybe I should set some traps!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Finally, the night flying stealth bats have left the building! 

Yes dear victim you will soon be visited by three spirits...wait, that's not right. 
Well you shall soon be visited by a reaper spirit! Hahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that my victim received the package I sent, I find myself rushing home every day to see if there is a box on my porch!! I'm so excited to see what my Reaper has in store!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

USPS said my victim got theirs yesterday! Hope it arrived safely!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I will be heading over to Fedex today and sending out my dear victim's package!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent out mine yesterday! Can't wait for victim to receive. Also, after the teaser I got I'm anticipating my own reaping arriving


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I WAS REAPED!!!!!! 

thank you dearest reaper, whoever you may be! I love LOVE everything and will post pictures later!!!!! I was so happy when i saw Todd (my UPS guy) walk up with a big box with halloween crap all over the side! I KNEW IT WAS MY TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!)

LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was REAPED! Photos in other thread and they are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

The package is on the way! I hope my victim is thrilled!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I had intended to mail my package on Monday but had a sick kitty so spent the day at the vet. She is all better and I was able to mail on Tuesday. Today I checked my tracking to see if it was getting close and it is still sitting here in my state. I think it traveled about ten miles. When the woman asked if I needed it to get there in a hurry I said no thinking she meant next day...I should have answered that question a little different me thinks.
I need to ship USFM next time! (US Flying Monkeys)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to hear your kitty is all better, Spookerstar!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My baby was reaped, but she doesn't even know it. The Walking Dead will be very happy when she gets home. Many packages have left our house, so a few of you will be getting reaped very soon.


edit---- I may have texted her a picture of the box just to drive her nuts. Now, she'll be even more in a hurry to come home from school. Poor kid. Muahhhahahaha.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I shipped my package out tonight. The clerk at Fedex said it would arrive in 1 day. Considering my victim lives in a neighboring state, it should arrive asap!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh and I totally forgot to stick a card inside the package. It was a hectic morning and I totally forgot. Ugh.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I planned on spending my first post reaper day at home relaxing and getting caught up on everything I have neglected for the past few days. Then my mom called this morning and asked if we wanted to go to town with her today so off we went! Found a few items at the thrift store for the baby and I and some for future reapers.  There's always tomorrow to get caught up on housework! 

Need to remember to start checking the mail as soon as it runs since I'll have to go to PO to get my package. If it comes by FedEx or UPS I shouldn't have any trouble since I'll be home pretty much every day until we leave for the hospital in two weeks.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Windborn said:


> USPS said my victim got theirs yesterday! Hope it arrived safely!


Did I miss it? Did they get it?



witchymom said:


> I WAS REAPED!!!!!!
> 
> thank you dearest reaper, whoever you may be! I love LOVE everything and will post pictures later!!!!! I was so happy when i saw Todd (my UPS guy) walk up with a big box with halloween crap all over the side! I KNEW IT WAS MY TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay, so we _don't _know who your reaper was yet??



Spookerstar said:


> I had intended to mail my package on Monday but had a sick kitty so spent the day at the vet. She is all better and I was able to mail on Tuesday. Today I checked my tracking to see if it was getting close and it is still sitting here in my state. I think it traveled about ten miles. When the woman asked if I needed it to get there in a hurry I said no thinking she meant next day...I should have answered that question a little different me thinks.
> I need to ship USFM next time! (US Flying Monkeys)


I'm glad to hear your kitty is better. Mine still hasn't moved, either (went one town over and is twiddling it's thumbs)... master plan, I guess..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a few shipping a bit late, but most are in route to their new homes, 


anyone needing to ship yet, just let me know, so we can be on the look out!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Four packages have arrived at our house in the last two days, and do you know how many of them were for me? None!!

OK, honestly, five packages were delivered, and one was for me...but it was more of an envelope, and it was a t-shirt that I'd ordered for myself.  (Hatbox Ghost shirt from Tee Fury)

All four of the other boxes were train cars, and sets that my fiance bought from eBay. Doesn't he know that he can't do that this time of year? The nerve! 

Seriously though, I really hope that my victim's package doesn't take as long to get there as the clerk said it would. Hmmm, I'm going to track it and see how far it's gotten.  (edit: it says it should be there on Wednesday! That's 3 days sooner than he said it would, thank goodness!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My package was scheduled for delivery today but the last scan was Wednesday evening and it was still in my state! So I keep hitting refresh hoping that I'll see an out for delivery scan soon.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I haaaate when that happens! Will cross my fingers for you (and your victim!  ).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots more boxes on the way, also a couple more folks messaged me and said that they are shipping a day or two late, so don't worry yet!
If you shipped, let me know, even with out the tracking number, I have not heard from several yet..


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We are home instead of going to Cocoa Beach (they are having rain and flood watch so not a big loss) since I had to go to my doc yesterday to check the drainage I suddenly had from my incision! He said everything looks good and I'm cleared for everything! Work, lifting over 10lbs, flying, returning to our music group! I don't need to keep packing in my ear anymore! Yay!!! 

Plus we have a failing cat at home that our boys were checking in on every other day. He has diabetes and kidney failure and I'm trying to make his remainder on this earth happy and comfortable since having to put down my dear Shadow in May and just was so traumatic. I felt he was scared and can't go through that again with Fuzzums.  And even with having the boys pop in every couple of days it still took us 2 hours to clean up the house when we got home. 

After lunch I'm heading up to the post office! I had the mail stopped until Monday but can't stand it!!! So going to go pick it up and turn it back on!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Poooor Fuzzums!!!

Glad to hear to got the go-ahead to resume daily life. Hopefully you have some exciting mail awaiting ya!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

IshWitch, I hope you find some goodies waiting for you at the PO and I'm sure Fuzzums is glad you're back home. 

As for me, I'm driving myself batty refreshing the USPS tracking page!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Soon my dear victim....The delivery monkies have your package and are searching for your house to deliver it...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

IshWitch, I'm glad to hear your are doing better and can resume normal life, again! Hugs to you with what you are going through with your Fuzzums...and sending lots of soothing pets to him, too! I am sure he is happy to have you home.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

So....Mine is a day late heading out. I'm so sorry victim! My surgery seriously threw a wrench into all my plans this year, and my follow up appointment yesterday got me down. Minimal activity still for the next 6 weeks  gonna be a crappy halloween this year due to sucj limited activity. :/ 
Not in a very festive spirit after hearing that....and it will be about another 8 MONTHS before I am allowed back on my roller skates.  NOT the news I was hoping for. I hope my reaper will understand.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> So....Mine is a day late heading out. I'm so sorry victim! My surgery seriously threw a wrench into all my plans this year, and my follow up appointment yesterday got me down. Minimal activity still for the next 6 weeks  gonna be a crappy halloween this year due to sucj limited activity. :/
> Not in a very festive spirit after hearing that....and it will be about another 8 MONTHS before I am allowed back on my roller skates.  NOT the news I was hoping for. I hope my reaper will understand.


Ughhhh. Bummer..! And more mad news to boot? I'm so sorry, moony. It might not be the Halloween you were hoping for, but that doesn't mean it'll be crappy! I really hope things start looking up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww, moony...I hope your Halloween is still wonderful, even if you can't do as much as normal!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> So....Mine is a day late heading out. I'm so sorry victim! My surgery seriously threw a wrench into all my plans this year, and my follow up appointment yesterday got me down. Minimal activity still for the next 6 weeks  gonna be a crappy halloween this year due to sucj limited activity. :/
> Not in a very festive spirit after hearing that....and it will be about another 8 MONTHS before I am allowed back on my roller skates.  NOT the news I was hoping for. *I hope my reaper will understand*.


Knowing this group I am sure they will!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> So....Mine is a day late heading out. I'm so sorry victim! My surgery seriously threw a wrench into all my plans this year, and my follow up appointment yesterday got me down. Minimal activity still for the next 6 weeks  gonna be a crappy halloween this year due to sucj limited activity. :/
> Not in a very festive spirit after hearing that....and it will be about another 8 MONTHS before I am allowed back on my roller skates.  NOT the news I was hoping for. I hope my reaper will understand.


Sorry about your setback.  Don't let it get you down. You can always use your down time to plan next year's Halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

dear victim, your boxes......es.........are on the way....we switched gears partway through and took me alittle more time to decide really what to do for you. so sit tight, its got along way to fly to you. patience is a virtue and i hope the wait will be worth it. im also sitting out the next reaper so did alittle something else for you.....happy haunting


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I sure hope my box doesn't show up today!! If it does, it's going to get soaked...or maybe float off the porch and down the street!! It's pouring like crazy!! The street is like a shallow river!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, the delivery monkies are reporting that they have delivered my victims package, and left it in the carport. So if you have a carport, you might want to go check it...


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

urrgg! How frustrating! I have a package slip in my P.O. Box that I can't pickup until tomorrow morning. If your my secret reaper and expecting the package to be delivered today, I will pick it up in the morning. And if it is my secret reaper package, I will once again be having the discussion with post office personnel to NOT hold packages address to my house at the post office UNLESS I request it! I can't get there when their open because I'm at work 1 1/2 hours before they open, and they close at the same time I get off work 10 miles away!  If it's not my secret reaper package, well, then, just nevermind!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got this email from UPS today! Someone go check for a Yankee Candle box on your doorstep!!



> Delivery Date:	Friday, 09/18/2015
> Delivery Time:	02:49 PM
> Left At:	FRONT DOOR


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep thinking of odd things I was going to put in the box for my victim and in the rush to get it boxed up forgot... dang it, I should make a list, so I can check it as I box it up....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

whisper said:


> urrgg! How frustrating! I have a package slip in my P.O. Box that I can't pickup until tomorrow morning. If your my secret reaper and expecting the package to be delivered today, I will pick it up in the morning. And if it is my secret reaper package, I will once again be having the discussion with post office personnel to NOT hold packages address to my house at the post office UNLESS I request it! I can't get there when their open because I'm at work 1 1/2 hours before they open, and they close at the same time I get off work 10 miles away!  If it's not my secret reaper package, well, then, just nevermind!


I do hope it's your reaper package!  Baby and I made the trek to the mailbox twice today hoping for a slip but there was none. 

I've had the PO to hold my packages for the last few years because we were staying with my in-laws and I had several hundreds of dollars of stuff coming that I didn't want sitting out overnight. Oh and my female lab thinks that all boxes are made for her to lay on and smash.  Found this out the first time when I cut a small opening in a box for my outside cats when it was cold. Heard a commotion and went out to find her plopped down on the box and cats screaming inside. 

And I've given up hope of my victim's package being delivered today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whisper you confused me there. You were talking about your package to your victim and then the next post was saying that you couldn't get to the post office to pick up a package until tomorrow. It has been a long day. I had to read that twice. lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> I keep thinking of odd things I was going to put in the box for my victim and in the rush to get it boxed up forgot... dang it, I should make a list, so I can check it as I box it up....


I had a small note to go with each item and thank goodness for that. I was ready to seal the box and saw that two of the notes were still on the table so I almost left out two items. I do know of one thing I bought with my victim in mind that didn't get thrown in though. I actually forgot I bought it until I ran across it today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! I will get pics up in a bit, as I have to leave shortly, here, but I wanted to let my reaper know I received my box! Thank you, my reaper, bethene!!!!!! Pics to come...


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene said:


> I keep thinking of odd things I was going to put in the box for my victim and in the rush to get it boxed up forgot... dang it, I should make a list, so I can check it as I box it up....


I've done that, too! One year I had it all packaged up and ready to go when I turned and saw a key gift I forgot to pack. Grrrrr. I had to tear it open and repack. This year I made a list. Forgot to check it but my visual memory proved true. Whew!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope that my reaper doesn't think that I'm impatient because of the little jokes that I've made. Honestly, I didn't expect anything this week, anyway. It was just funny that my fiance told me to be on the lookout for "one" package, which turned out to be "four". I think that he buys trains like I shop for Halloween. "Oh yeah, there's that too...I forgot about that...(tries to look innocent)"


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry I confused you Printersdevil, it's been a bit of a frustrating day. Thank you Printersdevil for being my Secret Reaper! I did get the package. The postmaster himself delivered it to my door! I take back any negative thoughts or words I spouted off! My Postmaster himself is a great guy. I just wonder about some of his workers! I love everything you sent! Thank You Very Much. The skeleton hand lights will definitely go in my graveyard. The witch sign is currently hanging on my front door. I will post pictures as soon as I can figure out why my Phone is not cooperating with me! May have to break out the actuall camera! Thank you again!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> I keep thinking of odd things I was going to put in the box for my victim and in the rush to get it boxed up forgot... dang it, I should make a list, so I can check it as I box it up....


I do this every single time ! I also forgot this time to add the card I bought, so I didn't include a note or card or anything really. I always get so nervous about packing to make sure things don't get broken that things always fall through the cracks. In the future I will make a list and check it off as I pack.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR to my Reaper, I'm still on vacation so I won't know if I've gotten a box until tomorrow nite so if you got a notice that something got delivered to me, don't panic yet.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

No rabies yet. ......Grimm, I hope the box didn't backfire on you. I hope you didn't get attacked by spiders & all the other crazy things you had cooked up for me. Is it possible for the Grimm Reaper to fall prey to his own creations? Well, now I'm worried! Is still headed for me? I have the haz-mat gear ready, & I've never said this, but Grimm Reaper, wherever you are, I'm ready, and hope your ok!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just posted my pics in the pic thread! Yays!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm editing my original post to say my victim's package is now in their city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I do this every single time ! I also forgot this time to add the card I bought, so I didn't include a note or card or anything really. I always get so nervous about packing to make sure things don't get broken that things always fall through the cracks. In the future I will make a list and check it off as I pack.


Happy to know I'm not the only one! I keep trying to remember if at any point I used my HF handle, or if everything says "Gina".

I forgot something small this time, but have another box ready for "incidentals" so that when the item I ordered a month ago gets here, I'll just send it my victim's way. Totally recommend that everyone do this, ha! 



WitchyKitty said:


> I just posted my pics in the pic thread! Yays!


Ooooh! I totally don't remember if I saw them last night (I was soooo tired last night that I don't remember how I got to bed)



lizzyborden said:


> I'm editing my original post to say my victim's package is now in their city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sooooo exciting!!!!!! Can't cwait to see what you came up with!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thank you to my wonderful Reaper!!! I finally was able to take the time to open my fantastic gift! I took pictures with my tablet, so I may actually be able to get them uploaded so that everyone can see(Yep, still on my old, outdated computer that won't let me share pictures to the forum). Although they didn't make themselves known, I have a sneaking suspicion that they have been my Reaper before. I either got a clue, or a coincidence. 

Because things have been so messed up lately, I will be shipping late. Fingers crossed for Monday!*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, so what happens when you haven't yet showered, you're soaked, covered in dog hair and donning your best paint stained holey t-shirt? You get reaped! So,once I get the dog dried off, change clothes, grab the little one and find my camera, I'll be opening my package--my shower can wait a little longer.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, I better not wash the dog any time soon, then!

Actually, my mail man and ups guy have both seen me in worse states..

If mine's sent Fedex, the delivery person should be worried...


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

This will be on someone's doorstep within the hour.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, I better not wash the dog any time soon, then!
> 
> Actually, my mail man and ups guy have both seen me in worse states..
> 
> If mine's sent Fedex, the delivery person should be worried...


It was the FedEx guy and he looked a little concerned.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Many heartfelt thanks to you, BeautifulNightmare, and BeautifulNightmare, Jr., for the lovely box and the Dia de los Muertos treasures within. I'll get photos posted later, once the phone recharges...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm...my victim should have their box as of Friday the 18th but I've heard nothing yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Hmmm...my victim should have their box as of Friday the 18th but I've heard nothing yet.


You should probably PM bethene so she can check in...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great reaps looming forward to mine


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> You should probably PM bethene so she can check in...


Done!

No package for me yet but there's still time.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh please Ms. PostLady, UPS guy, FedEx Dude and/or Pony Express rider - don't forget to bring me my package!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I don't know who my SR is. Going to check the pic thread one more time and then get to bed. See y'allz later today!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm editing my original post to say my victim's package is now in their city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You did an outstanding job!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

If you need someone to do a rescue reap I volunteer


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, Moonwitchkitty, I hope that we won't need any, but will keep you in mind!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Two things! Yay, my victim's package is ahead of schedule, now on track for a delivery tooooommmmooorrrooowwww!!!! (You have to sing that in your head when you read it).

Second, UPS notified me that I have a package scheduled to be delivered to me tomorrow. Don't know if that's from my reaper or if it's what I ordered for my victim finally coming in, but either way it's exciting (and I didn't even think about the UPS notification thingy when it came time for the Reaper..! Eeeeee!).


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Seemed like I waited a long time for a critical component for my reapers package. When it arrived it didn't work...ugh. I got the concept completed regardless of the defective part. Anyway, the first body I am shipping weighs 118lbs. The second a modest 17lbs. Apparently you really loose a lot of weight the longer you decompose. Here's hoping my victim does not pull any muscles, and enjoys the gift.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Two things! Yay, my victim's package is ahead of schedule, now on track for a delivery tooooommmmooorrrooowwww!!!! (You have to sing that in your head when you read it).
> 
> Second, UPS notified me that I have a package scheduled to be delivered to me tomorrow. Don't know if that's from my reaper or if it's what I ordered for my victim finally coming in, but either way it's exciting (and I didn't even think about the UPS notification thingy when it came time for the Reaper..! Eeeeee!).


I'm singing and looking forward to getting my box tomorrow!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

doto said:


> Seemed like I waited a long time for a critical component for my reapers package. When it arrived it didn't work...ugh. I got the concept completed regardless of the defective part. Anyway, the first body I am shipping weighs 118lbs. The second a modest 17lbs. Apparently you really loose a lot of weight the longer you decompose. Here's hoping my victim does not pull any muscles, and enjoys the gift.


Two Bodies??? I'll be sure to have my hubby lift the first one! Or maybe I can roll it up to the house?? Hmmmm.... may have to give this some thought.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> If you need someone to do a rescue reap I volunteer


Same here, I'll come to the rescue if you need someone.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

doto said:


> Seemed like I waited a long time for a critical component for my reapers package. When it arrived it didn't work...ugh. I got the concept completed regardless of the defective part. Anyway, the first body I am shipping weighs 118lbs. The second a modest 17lbs. Apparently you really loose a lot of weight the longer you decompose. Here's hoping my victim does not pull any muscles, and enjoys the gift.


Darn doto, you have me in suspense now and I've already been reaped!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah!! someone shall be reaped on Wednesday!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got reaped! and I was finally able to ship my victim their package today. Someone will get reaped on Friday.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, your package is in the right state now, but your state is large so it's not necessarily close quite yet. Even so, you should only have a short wait left!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Big state? Big state? Texas is a big state! Is it mine?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Michigan's a kinda somewhat almost big state, too! Maybe it's mine!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting too! Both for my package and for my victim to say that they got their package


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I can confidently say that Arizona is *not* a big state, soooo that's probably not me.

MummyOf5, hope you hear from your victim soon!

My victim's package is out for delivery. I'm not expecting to hear back today (I understand my victim's schedule may not allow it), but hope s/he loves their stuff!! 

... Nerves..!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

doto said:


> Seemed like I waited a long time for a critical component for my reapers package. When it arrived it didn't work...ugh. I got the concept completed regardless of the defective part. Anyway, the first body I am shipping weighs 118lbs. The second a modest 17lbs. Apparently you really loose a lot of weight the longer you decompose. Here's hoping my victim does not pull any muscles, and enjoys the gift.


Apparently the rotting flesh of the first body held up the 118 lb package at the airport and it missed a connecting flight during transit. It appears that it is going to arrive at least one day after the lighter package. 

Note to self: when shipping corpses send them via ground delivery, the dogs at the airport can be problematic if they are not fed properly before their shift.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

LadyGoats said:


> My victim's package is out for delivery. I'm not expecting to hear back today (I understand my victim's schedule may not allow it), but hope s/he loves their stuff!!
> 
> ... Nerves..!


My package shows delivered too. Worried...did it make it in one piece...do they like it...are they just being polite


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Creeping Shadow said:


> My package shows delivered too. Worried...did it make it in one piece...do they like it...are they just being polite


Yesss!!

I was just updated that my packages were delivered. Yay!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

September 22, 2015 , 9:22 am 
Out for Delivery 

Woot! Now, I just hope that I didn't do a poor job of selecting items.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I've been gone for 8 minutes and whatever was being delivered to my house was delivered (of course). I'll be home in about 20 mins to determine what it was...

ETA: never miiiiiind, I was looking at the wrong thiiiiing.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

doto said:


> Apparently the rotting flesh of the first body held up the 118 lb package at the airport and it missed a connecting flight during transit. It appears that it is going to arrive at least one day after the lighter package.
> 
> Note to self: when shipping corpses send them via ground delivery, the dogs at the airport can be problematic if they are not fed properly before their shift.


Interesting turn of events. I think my victim will be more surprised than expected.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

doto said:


> Interesting turn of events. I think my victim will be more surprised than expected.


What do you get yourself into!?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

September 22, 2015 , 1:38 pm 
Notice Left (No Secure Location Available) 


In the immortal words of Charlie Brown: "AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!"

haha


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Must not be mine then cuz we have lots of places to leave packages lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't mind that they didn't get it today, but I hope that it's not inconvenient for them to have to go pick it up. 

At least it didn't get lost! Hopefully it's not dinged up, either!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a secure place for mine to be left, but alas no package and no new Victim either.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I have a secure place for mine to be left, but alas no package and no new Victim either.


Same here (well I don't know that a porch is secure, but at least package would be dry), but I did get a Halloween card in the mail.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I live in an apartment, so it could be me. Pretty sure that the office was supposed to be open though.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

doto said:


> Interesting turn of events. I think my victim will be more surprised than expected.


Somehow, this comes to mind....


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I keep asking the mail lady if she has a package for me


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

My kid is home most of the day, so she can grab / sign for / interpretative dance for mine as soon as it arrives! She just better let me know when it finally does, the brat.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been reaped by Mb24! Check out the picture thread. Super excited with my goodies


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a lot of us still waiting. Maybe we should have a party here while we wait. Margaritas anyone? It is after lunch now!

It is hard waitng, but must be horrible having to wait to know if your person actually got the box or it went missing when tracking shows it delivered. I see there are several of you that have not heard from your victims. Hey guys, part of this Secret Reaper is sharing all the fun---for all of us. We all want to see each others gifts, but definitely want to know that our package arrived and if the victim like it. Life gets in the way sometimes, but it doesn't take a minute to post that it is here!!! Pics can come a little later if needed.

If you have been on here and not let your Reaper know you received, shame on you. Even if you don't know their name, you can post. Don't mean to be a grouch, but fair play is fair play folks. Some stranger went to a lot of trouble for you.

Note: We all have lives but with few exceptions everyone should be able to post when they receive something within a reasonable day or so.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Attention everyone!! A horrible plague, with an infestation of Rabies, and possibly a mushroom cloud of ...some potent. ..gas... is now infecting a nearby Colorado post office! Anyone nearby (or in a neighboring state, is advised to take cover! I wasn't home to sign for it, so now I can't pick it up until tomorrow morning. Whatever Grimm has planned for me is festering as I type this. It won't be long now. Save yourselves. Should I survive the night, I will post pictures of a Twilight Zone-ish episode, where Im the last one around for miles, everything is destroyed, and I wont have a box cutter! Oh the Irony!! The agony! The suspense!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Pass me a margarita, please! I'm reminded of the Chi Chi's restaurants, that used to serve DOTD margaritas with those plastic "bookmark" skeletons on the rim of the glass. I had quite a collection *hic* of thoshe shkellitinsh.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaaaarrrrrraaggghh!! Spiders! Spiders everywhere! And a rat, and a bloody hand! Its all happening just like Grimm promised! (And I love it!!) To be continued.........


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!! Thanks katshead!

I'm mid-unwrapping & love it all! And the cats approve of the box & all the paper but they're not so sure about the squeaky rat. 

Pics to follow!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ugh! The postal service is driving me nuts. Why is this package going to take 10 days! That's assuming it is going to get there by the estimated day. Dear Victim. I hope the teasers I sent before can tide you over until this stinkin' box makes it to you. If 2-3 days wasn't 80 bucks more than standard it would have gone 2 day. Sorry. So very sorry. But, it is coming! Slowly.... but it is coming.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Reaper, 
Message received. Thank you for the update and a thank you to your messenger too. I don't mind the wait. I just did not you to see me log on and wonder why I didn't say anything if my package was due to arrive today or tomorrow. 
Happy Haunting!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is the margarita party still on? I've seen several comments about flying monkeys making deliveries today - hopefully mine is one of them! I'm trying to be patient, but GRRRRR!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of packages being flown by owl mail, I know most of who has not received, but either post here or message me!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lisa48317, It's friday, of course it's still on!!! Here is your margarita, and another round for everyone else and myself! Why not?!?!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WOOHOO!! Can I have one of those Italian ones I've heard about ??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Starting another round of Ritas. I had to go to Dallas earlier and grrrr hate the traffic. I am headed back in the morning to pick up a piece of furniture for my sister and then hubby and I are going to a friend's house adn recording studio for a small home concert tomorrow and it is south of Dallas. So back again. I hate the drive in all the traffic.

Hopefully I will get my Reaper pckage tomorrow.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Absolutely lisa48317!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Printersdevil I hate traffic too! Make mine a double please!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Good things come to those who wait. I'm waiting.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

bethene said:


> Lots of packages being flown by owl mail, I know most of who has not received, but either post here or message me!!


I'm waiting patiently for owl mail. It's the best kind, you know!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hallorenescene, the lantern in my picture is really small, and has a clear body with a black helmet.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Its directly above the table runner with the tag hanging off it.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a Mimosa for you LairMistress, you are over here with the rest of us waiting.....


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Waiting patiently here too  A mimosa sound good! lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in the bloody mary-type mood today.

Had a glimmer of hope yesterday - I took the dog for a walk last evening and saw a UPS truck pass, going in the extreme general direction of my house. But it was 7:30pm so I shouldn't have been too sad to see nothing when we got home.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

A mimosa for you Hostesswiththemostess, and a bloody mary for you Lisa48317....


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awww Lisa48317..... That's pitiful! I saw Fedex go by this morning and went through the wave of maybe.... maybe...... awwwwww as it passed me by.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me,too, and I will take one of scareme's Daquiris today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mail has not come yet today, but we are about to leave for the evening. Maybe I will get home late tonight to find a box on the porch. That would be fun.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Regular mail came and went - hope I didn't scare the mail lady away by having my face pressed against the front window, watching hopefully! 

I wasn't licking the glass, tho. Too many nose prints from the dog.....


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hahaha..... too funny.... and sad Lisa48317!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> Regular mail came and went - hope I didn't scare the mail lady away by having my face pressed against the front window, watching hopefully!
> 
> I wasn't licking the glass, tho. Too many nose prints from the dog.....


I agree! Too funny! Are you absolutely sure you weren't licking the glass?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have several written down already who have not been reaped, but I want a new count, so maybe leave me a visitor message on my page, rather than here or in a pm, that way I have it with out filling up my inbox, so make sure you let me know!!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Me,too, and I will take one of scareme's Daquiris today.


Here you go. And some for Lisa for making me laugh. I'm still waiting too.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mailperson delivered all of the packages. (Some early YAY!) So, now my victim has their package(s)..... maybe a post is coming from them.  I always hold my breath hoping they got them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm having a drink to cheer on all those deliveries left for anxious victims!

Keep positive thoughts for my victim too. She posted Friday that she was heading out of town for 10 days and wasn't able to stop by her house. An hour later her packages were delivered. I just hope that they were left some place safe. 10 days out in the cold is a long time. I hope they don't come up missing either. I did PM her and I took some extra stalking steps and found her phone number and called her to let her know, hoping she would know someone that could grab them for her. Crossing my fingers for the best...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

nhh said:


> I'm having a drink to cheer on all those deliveries left for anxious victims!
> 
> Keep positive thoughts for my victim too. She posted Friday that she was heading out of town for 10 days and wasn't able to stop by her house. An hour later her packages were delivered. I just hope that they were left some place safe. 10 days out in the cold is a long time. I hope they don't come up missing either. I did PM her and I took some extra stalking steps and found her phone number and called her to let her know, hoping she would know someone that could grab them for her. Crossing my fingers for the best...



This is the one time I wish everybody had a PO box. At least it would be sitting at the post office waiting instead. My status said "delivered at mailbox." This sort of freaks me out because usually I see, "delivered on front porch" or something to the extent. Eekkk.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope ya'll get your packages soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have been trying to contact folks!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I know my boxes are safe and sound with my victim. Whew, so glad to have heard that. Bethene, hope everyone gets back to you. If you need help, let me know.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Still nada for me 
    

Fingers crossed still - maybe today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope the rest of you get reaped today, too!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My second victim will be reaped tomorrow!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Due to some technical difficulties - - my victim won't be reaped until Tuesday. 
I am sorry dear victim! I hope it is worth the wait.....!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Doing some crafting for my victim in the second SR while I'm waiting for my package


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am still waiting on my Reap, but bethene says that it is on the way. I have been busy cleaning out closets today so was very busy and didn't have time to stand around looking out the front door. lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I am still waiting on my Reap, but bethene says that it is on the way. I have been busy cleaning out closets today so was very busy and didn't have time to stand around looking out the front door. lol


Same here! Got home from work - spent some quality time with the new kitten, then got my laundry room put back together after the new furnace installation and fought with some new picture ledges in the living room - all while trying to avoid said new kitten and the older cats who really enjoy her toys! Kept busy and didn't get to stare out the window! Even if I did stare out there, it would bug me that my cemetery is only partially put up out there!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are a few still on the way... but I am frustrated this year, at myself for some things I flaked on, and folks who never message me but their gift shows up, which is good that it showed, but I heard nothing ,even when I pm'd them ,, to those who still have a victim hanging, and still have not contacted me.. we had a smaller group this year and more problems, and this was not with new people, but ones who have participated in the past!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone has a package out for delivery today! I am so sorry for the delay. The package came back with insufficient postage ???? Not sure how. I was out of town and my kids drove it to my moms to mail on. It shows out for delivery finally. So sorry victim! Even though we made sure you knew what was going on I hate this delay for you.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I GOT REAPED !!!!! * And of course I'm at work and it's obviously not.  I can't wait for the next 45 minutes to go by so I can go open it!

Luckily my daughter is at home and sent me pics of the box.....it's from Canada!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> there are a few still on the way... but I am frustrated this year, at myself for some things I flaked on, and folks who never message me but their gift shows up, which is good that it showed, but I heard nothing ,even when I pm'd them ,, to those who still have a victim hanging, and still have not contacted me.. we had a smaller group this year and more problems, and this was not with new people, but ones who have participated in the past!!!!


Ya what a big reaper year it has been awful for sure 
so sorry you are having to deal with this and people not contacting you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a package that shows to be delivered Saturday for someone up north that I rescue reaped. Should be tomorrow. I sent priority and have been wishing it would speed up for you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am still waiting for my Reap though.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

texaslucky said:


> Someone has a package out for delivery today! I am so sorry for the delay. The package came back with insufficient postage ???? Not sure how. I was out of town and my kids drove it to my moms to mail on. It shows out for delivery finally. So sorry victim! Even though we made sure you knew what was going on I hate this delay for you.


I am thinking you are my Reaper since I was told of the insufficient postage. I got home tonight and no package still. Lots of rain, so that might be slowing things down. I'm at the gas station now since I don't have internet at home. I will come back late tonight to post if the package does come between 6:00 and 7:00. Otherwise I'm guessing it won't be until tomorrow that it gets delivered.

Don't stress about the wait. I don't even think of my own Reap until my victim's is out of the way. Please thank your kids for driving it to your moms. That was very nice of them. I'm looking forward to seeing what you have chosen for me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Candy Creature it is coming UPS . It was originally mail but I was so ticked that they sent it back that I sent UPS. Sorry for the surprise of who is gone but I notice des your reply to texaslucky and Inknow she is headed to lake for a camping trip and I wanted to let you know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Candy Creature check your front door


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Candy Creature it is coming UPS . It was originally mail but I was so ticked that they sent it back that I sent UPS. Sorry for the surprise of who is gone but I notice des your reply to texaslucky and Inknow she is headed to lake for a camping trip and I wanted to let you know.


Hope she has as much fun on her camping trip as I had on mine last weekend.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A couple more are on the way too,,,


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

bethene, if you need any more rescue reapers, let me know


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am busy cleaning out closets and purging things this weekend and finally going to start some decorating. So next week will be great to get a Reaper box for me! Can't wait!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, one more on the way, and two more shipping Monday, they sre lste due to the passing of a close friend, so slow but sure, getting down there


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

how many are left after that?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, assigned a few rescue reapers, ended up needing four, unless something else falls through that is supposed to happen...


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

So this should be my week! I'm anxious to be reaped.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

squeeee!! so excited working on the box now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow that is a lot. Excited to get a box though.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ohhhh victim. It did not take long for me to conjure up some ideas for you. Now, I must get to work. Your rescue will be worth the wait.....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You guys have me excited again about this one!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a rescue box half ready too, need something dug out from the basement, not sure what else,,, but have it half filled.... 


printer, I believe yours is on the way!!


----------

